# :
!         .

----------

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


.
.   .  .

----------

: "                .     ,   ,   , ,   " 

          ,    ,   , -,  ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> : "                .     ,   ,   , ,   " 
> 
>           ,    ,   , -,  ,        ?


,     ,        .
    ,

----------

!!!
       !   () !  !    !
    ,    ..???  ,  !
     ,   ,          300   1  ...

----------


## = zakon =

...

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!
>     ,    ..???  ,  !
>      ,   ,          300   1  ...


https://r77.center-inform.ru/egais-r...gais-roznitsy/   (       )
https://service.egais.ru/checksystem  (       )
http://egais.ru/connect  ( )
http://profibeer.ru/video/2718/
http://profibeer.ru/main/3177/
http://docs.artix.su/pages/viewpage....e-metadata-end
http://profibeer.ru/video/2790/
http://egaisa.net/forum/
http://profibeer.ru/main/4589/
https://r77.center-inform.ru/egais-roznitsa/
http://www.crystals.ru/articles/kak-...lkogol-v-egais
http://profibeer.ru/main/4590/
http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/work/dz.nsf/ByID/56F2A4E1208650DC43257E6D003FC1B0/$File/_3_.doc?OpenElement   (   ,    )

----------


## deklarant_

,  24.06.2015     ,      22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  ".
              ,     - 01.06.2016.
           .      ,   -  ().  -        .
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=8

----------


## Anton P.

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


,         ,             .  -   ,            .

----------


## innari

> ,     - 01.06.2016.


 ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ?


,  



> ,         ()  
>       19  2015 
> 
> ) 2    :
> 2.      2   **    :
> 2)     ** ;

----------


## innari

*deklarant_*, !      .

----------


## deklarant_

29.06.2015.
  30.06.2015  http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...=0&rangeSize=1

----------

?        01.01.2016?        - ?  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ?        01.01.2016?        - ?  ...


   #8

----------


## deklarant_

http://www.beerunion.ru/press_office/news/19037/       ,    (   )  09.07.2015

----------


## deklarant_

11              ,   , *      .*
   ۻ,  ,      ,             10   : ,  ,   ,   ,     .
 ,       , ˻, -,  :          20  ,  3,5    .
 ,             : *     ,  ,  ,*              .
 ,  ,       :     ,   ,     ,   ** ,     .
http://profibeer.ru/main/5063/

----------

-  -,     ?
         .   20 ..  .       -  .
, ,   ( ).   .     .      .  ,     ,    ,    ,     (- !)  ,       .  ,    ,   ,  .    (   ) - .    ,    .            , .  (2000)   ?      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -  -,     ?
>          .   20 ..  .       -  .
> , ,   ( ).   .     .      .  ,     ,    ,    ,     (- !)  ,       .  ,    ,   ,  .    (   ) - .    ,    .            , .  (2000)   ?      ?


 ,           .
   :
"        .           () .
           ,                          (     )       ....        ..."

----------

, ,       , , -,   .     ,   ,   .       ?.      ,  ,      .       .    .  ,           .   -  .   ,   . 
 , ,   ...     ,    ,  "   "      .        . "        (  ) ".
 .        ,             .

----------


## deklarant_

20.07.2015  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189 
_ :_
1. ,      , , ,        ,          .        :   01.01.2016.

2.,            :
    -  01.01.2016,    -  01.07.2016.

3.,            :     -  01.01.2016,    -  01.07.2017.

----------

,    .1 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .1 ?


,      ,         .

----------


## deklarant_

:  



> ( ) ( )   .
>          (, ,   ..).                xml.        xml       ,    .

----------


## innari

> :


     ? :Wow:

----------

> :


 ,     ...    ? ?    ?
             ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ...    ? ?    ?
>              ?


  ( -    ) http://egais.ru/news/view?id=8
https://youtu.be/io7xoSqTjEQ https://youtu.be/bQxBuYJTe6U

----------


## natali_01

, ,      ,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ...    ? ?    ?
>              ?


  () -   ,      ,      ,          . 
  ? - 1

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,      ,         ?


,         29.06.2015 N 182-,         http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189 .

----------

,       ... ,       .      ( ).         , ..    .

 -        .          ,        ? 

     (     1 ),   .      ,          ?

         :
1. -  
2. - 
3.    -  
4.   (  ) - .

          -    1, ..     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ... ,       .      ( ).         , ..    .
> 
>  -        .          ,        ? 
> 
>      (     1 ),   .      ,          ?
> 
>          :
> 1. -  
> 2. - 
> ...


   . ,  :
          ,        ,     ,       
 1     -     ,  1  -   .  ,          xml.
  :   http://egais.ru/connect      "         "

----------

,   .

----------

....     ?    ?             1         .   . 

 01.01.2016        ,  ,    . , ..       . 

    ,    ""            ? ...

           ,      1-2 -3 .      ?         .

   ?            ,     ?

 ,        ,           ?

----------

> ?


    ...   ?.     ?     .     1     .         - xml  .    -   - .         ,    , . ... -----...

----------

.        100-300-500  ..??   ?      .  (   )    /?       !?

----------


## deklarant_

> .        100-300-500  ..??   ?      .  (   )    /?       !?


       , ..      68-  .
        , ,    -        .

----------

?     -      ?

 .     ,      ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?     -      ?
> .


,        .     ,      - ,     ,       .

----------

?   1    (  ).  ?  QR ?

----------

.        .     .24, 25
  v.1.1.pdf  v.1.1.pdf

----------


## deklarant_

> .24, 25
>   v.1.1.pdf  v.1.1.pdf


 http://egais.ru/connect      "         ".
      ()      .              .

----------

,     1     .    ,       .

 -   -   , ..            ....?

         , ..    ,   ...         .  .

-     ...     3 ...

   ,        3-   ...?

----------

> http://egais.ru/connect      "         ".
>       ()      . *             .*


*

*

                 7       ,       ...

-   3-   3- , ..          ...

----------


## moryaha

,QR-     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,QR-     ?


-  .      
  15.2 2015



> 1.  
>      ,    , *         qr- *

----------


## deklarant_

> [/B][/B]
> 
>            .


,        ..  ,    ,        ,      (Microsoft, Adobe, 1, Drweb  ..).

----------

1  2016      ,   1    ...    ...   ,    ...   . =(

----------


## deklarant_

> 1  2016      ,   1    ...    ...   ,    ...   . =(


         (            ), .  http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189

----------


## __

?  -        ?           ..,   -       ,        .      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ?  -        ?           ..,   -       ,        .      ,


 , Jacarta   ( http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/catalog/jacarta/faq ),     256 /.    ( ) http://egais.ru/files/EGAISsetup.exe ,      (1        ) ,     , ..        xml.   xml,            ,,   "     .  1.3. 2015). ..       ,      xml          xml  .       ,   xml                       xml     .

----------

> , ..        xml.


   .    (    )  ,  .  ?      , ,   3  8  .      ?     ,  1,  .  .   !?.                 1    xml?   ?    1  .    xml-,        :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> .    (    )  ,  .  ?      , ,   3  8  .      ?     ,  1,  .  .   !?.                 1    xml?   ?    1  .    xml-,


                xml.       xml         .
xml     ,        ,    ,   ,  ,,  ,       . .  . 11    #53,  
<!--  -->
    -  ( 1),        xml       . ,    xsd      ,  ,  ,  -  ,     .

----------


## __

> .    (    )  ,  .  ?      , ,   3  8  .      ?     ,  1,  .  .   !?.                 1    xml?   ?    1  .    xml-,


   ,     ?     ,   ,

----------


## 32

.      .          .....   5000 .  ,     - .

----------


## 32

,    "" ,    :  ,   -  .          -      :   ,    .........    ,     -     ?    .....

----------


## 32

- .         ,    .       - -      ,    (    ),       ,         .      ,     .     -    ...        .  ,    -   ,   .

----------

-    JaCarta?     ,      .   ""  ...

----------


## maria-2

.   .   ,        .       -    .               .     ,        .         ,      .

----------


## maria-2

,     ,       .          ?
 -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   .   ,        .       -    .               .     ,        .         ,      .


  ,     "   29.06.2015 N 182-" .1     http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189     ,        01.01.2016,     01.07.2016  .          ,      ,      .      #53  55   .

----------

> .   .   ,        .       -    .               .     ,        .         ,      .


   ,        ?

----------


## maria-2

> ,        ?


 ,  ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ?


 http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189
,             01.01.2016   ,             ,  ,        .
   29.06.2015 N 182- 
2.1.      2        :
1)      , , , ,  ;
2)         ;
.......
..        .

----------


## maria-2

"Deklarant"  ,  ",             01.01.2016   ,             ,  ,  *      ."*
 ?    7

----------


## deklarant_

> "Deklarant"  ,  ",             01.01.2016   ,             ,  ,  *      ."*
>  ?    7


, .           ,           ,   ,    .      ()    .

----------


## __

,   ,            ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,            ?





> 29.06.2015 N 182- 
> )  2 1    :
> "2 1 .      2        :
> 1)      , , , ,  ;
> 2)         ;
> ...........
>        .         :    ...       ...          ...  
> . 2.1       .     . .. .2.1  ,           .
>   . 2.1        .    .    :    .


   29.06.2015 N 182- .2 ( )



> -  ,        ,  ,    , , , ,   ** ,  **    , , ,        , ** .

----------

:      ,    /.    /:         ;    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> :      ,    /.    /:         ;    ...


      ,    ,       .            40-60%     .

----------

> :      ,    /.    /:         ;    ...


-         12,    .

----------

.   ,   ,   ,         .     .    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,   ,   ,         .     .    ?


,  ,   
 . http://profibeer.ru/main/5658/

----------


## olga.don

> 29.06.2015 N 182- .2 ( )


 ,           ,          ,     ,    2.1  8   171,  : ,            .            ,      ?         (      ),        ,        ? 
-   185-,    171-,  ,      25  26 (         ), : 
. 25       ()   ,                       :
. 5 1 1  25          ()   ,          , *  ,   2.1  8   ;*

.        ,    :
 21 1  26     ,    ,   ** ,   ,   2.1  8   ;
 ,        171 ,           8  2.1.  ,         - 01.07.2016,     ,    " "

----------


## moryaha

" ",,  "        Set Retail  Set Prisma       ."     -.         .     , !?

----------


## B.Alexey

, !
   -  , :
1)  ,             01.01.2016.    -   ,  182- ,               1  2016 ;
2)     (),        -    (      )?
3)   -     ,   ,   ,     ?              ?  
  !

----------

?    ?        ?        ,     ,    !           !    ,   .     !   ,     !   ,  ?????  ,      ?     0,5      !      0,5  100 ,   !   !    !     !!!!!

----------

01  2016          . 
  :     /  ?

----------

http://fsrar.ru/egais/podkljuchenie_..._sisteme_egais

 ,              ?    ""        ,              ?

     ,      ?

----------

!     ,      " ",     ?             2000    (  ) -   ?    IP,   ,    .

----------

(),     .      ?          YOTY.        .  ?

----------


## Anton P.

> IP


 ?     ?




> YOTY


    (,   ).     3G-,     . IP, , .

----------

,   ,     http://fsrar.ru/egais/podkljuchenie_k_sisteme_egais

----------


## o_Kontakt

> ,   ,     http://fsrar.ru/egais/podkljuchenie_k_sisteme_egais


     -   " ",       :-)

----------

> -   " ",       :-)


...    ?  , " " -           (, ),    .
   , ,      :Smilie:  
       ,  ,   .     .

----------

.     .      , . ,  ,   .    -  !      .    25.09.15.     ,   ,  10-15 .    10-15  2017!  !      .      ,       .

----------


## inulikru

.   -     .  2 . ,          ,     -  .       (  ).   .       1  -    .        .        ,     ...       ....

----------


## deklarant_

> 01  2016          . 
>   :     /  ?


    ,     ,     .

----------

> ,     ,     .


,     ...       .    ?      -   ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ...       .    ?      -   ,   ?


 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15

----------


## __

,       JaCarta Se PKI ,         ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       JaCarta Se PKI ,         ,        ?


 jacarta    2000.
 ,           256 /, windows 7  ,       win xp.  01.01     , ..   .      , ,      .

----------

> jacarta    2000.
>  ,           256 /, windows 7  ,       win xp.  01.01     , ..   .      , ,      .


      .     ,      ?

----------


## META70

> .     ,      ?


  ,     ,         .
   ,                       :
-   ,        ( (10.2)     (8.1).).
-   ,     (   )          (  ,   , ,  ,   ,       .).

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,      ,         ?


              .      ,           .        ,                .               .

----------

.   -   .       :
-  1.01.2016           .
-            .
-              ?
-          ?

----------


## DDG

!      -     ?            01.01.16?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   -   .       :
> -  1.01.2016           .
> -            .
> -              ?
> -          ?


      "    ()  .       .   1.1",
               xml.

----------


## deklarant_

> !      -     ?            01.01.16?


       .  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189 ,           **       01.01.2016

----------

> "    ()  .       .   1.1",
>                xml.


  ,      ( ,  )    ,    ?

----------


## META70

> ,      ( ,  )    ,    ?


 ,     .   .

----------


## moryaha

7.7, 1      ,   8-,    ...    .    ,            ?           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 7.7, 1      ,   8-,    ...    .    ,            ? *          ?*


    ,            :
_<wbr:WBRegId>0000021611</wbr:WBRegId>_ ,   ,
 xml      ,   act.xml.
WBRegId=0000021611     :

_<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<nsocuments Version="1.0"
xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
xmlns:ns= "http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/WB_DOC_SINGLE_01"
xmlnsref="http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/ClientRef"
xmlnsref="http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/ProductRef"
xmlns:wa= "http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/ActTTNSingle">
<ns:Owner>
<ns:FSRAR_ID>020000161555</ns:FSRAR_ID>
</ns:Owner>
<nsocument>
<ns:WayBillAct>
<wa:Header>
<wa:IsAccept>Accepted</wa:IsAccept>
<wa:ACTNUMBER>1-1</wa:ACTNUMBER>
<wa:ActDate>2015-09-12</wa:ActDate>
<wa:WBRegId>0000021611</wa:WBRegId>
<wa:Note> </wa:Note>
</wa:Header>   
<wa:Content>
</wa:Content>
</ns:WayBillAct>
</nsocument>
</nsocuments>_
Accepted ,    
020000161555-  FARAR_id  
    :
curl -F "xml_file=@TTNAct1.xml" http://localhost:8080/opt/in/WayBillAct
..          .
      ,       
*:*     , ..

----------


## _

.
          - ,           - ,         ,    .

----------

,    ? ,  .    ,    ,   ,     , -    . ?    ?    , , -  !  ,        (  ) - ?   -  - .    -.        (    - )     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ? ,  .    ,    ,   ,     , -    . ?    ?    , , -  !  ,        (  ) - ?   -  - .    -.        (    - )     ?


  ,      ,        ,     (   ).  ,      (  "")   ,         ,                .
            ,            - , ..     ,         curl -X GET http://localhost:8080/opt/out*?refresh=true*

----------

,   . ,        ,   .
        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   . ,        ,   .
>         ?


 
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15  ,          ,         jacarta     .        .

----------

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15  ,          ,         jacarta     .        .


    -    ?

----------


## Elkin

,     ,      ,   . ,         ?           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -    ?


    ,     ,   .
..   http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189               ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,      ,   . ,         ?           ?


     , ..   ( ).          ,     http://egais.ru/news/view?id=10 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=9
..         ,         .                 .          ,         ,              .
        .            :
"  JaCarta       RSA.           JaCarta.       ,    ,         .                   ,       .         ."    1,   .     1  2,      .

----------


## annka14

!    ,  ,            .

----------


## annka14

? ,         ,      ,       ?

----------


## annka14

? ,         ,      ,       ?

----------

, ,   .         (),    ,         POS-,         ,         ?

----------


## META70

> , ,   .         (),    ,         POS-,         ,         ?


,       ,     POS , ..     QR    ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ,  ,            .


          ,          .   xml       #105

----------


## deklarant_

> ? ,         ,      ,       ?


 #114

----------


## kotja

. ,   100  ,      ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,   100  ,      ,      ?


http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189

----------

,   ,   ,    .  ,  .     .  :
1.       .             ? 
   ,           ,         ?  ,  ,      ,     ,  9.00  22.00 ?
2.         ,  ,  ,     ,            ?
3.         , ,  . ,              ?
4.              , ,     ,       ?
5.        ,      ,     ?
6.    ,          ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,   ,    .  ,  .     .  :
> 1.       .             ? 
>    ,           ,         ?  ,  ,      ,     ,  9.00  22.00 ?
> 2.         ,  ,  ,     ,            ?
> 3.         , ,  . ,              ?
> 4.              , ,     ,       ?
> 5.        ,      ,     ?
> 6.    ,          ,     ?


     ,   ,    
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=10 ( 10.08.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15  ( 09.09.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=9 ( 31.07.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=19   ( 18.09.2015)
                ( ).

----------

. , ,       . , ,   .     : 
1.   ,            .     -  .   ...     . 
2.       (      ).       (1  ).       !  .     . ,  .     .  .   .   -12,      .  , .  ? -  ? ?     ?   ?
3.   ,      -   . ..    ,    .   ,       (,  ),    , ,  ,       .            .
   ,        , .         ,     ,  :  "  /  ? --- "

   ?     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .             .      ,      .    http://www.youtube.com
>     .    : http://ivebinar.ru/info_block.php?id=246


.

----------


## deklarant_

http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189   :
"  ,  , ,       ".
_..       , _

----------

' :
! 1.           01.01.16
! 2.            01.07.16
! 3.      "    ..."     164
? 2.1        :    ()   / ? 
? 2.2        ,    ( 7)   2, 4  6 ?
,    01.10.2015     " " . 0,5 - 120,      ?      :
1 / 01.10.15 / null /  " " . 0,5 / 500 / 0.5 / 5
...
7 / 01.10.15 / null /  " " . 0,5 / 500 / 0.5 / 1
8 / 01.10.15 / null /  " " . 0,5 / 500 / 0.5 / 20
...

  :
 182-  29.06.2015 , "         , ,       300    ".   , 
1.  ()         , 
2.          .
, ...
3.            ?
  , 
4.       
?

----------

.  ,          20.07.2015 ,       .   ,  ,             ,          .   "  "-     .  ,           ?

----------

> .  ,          20.07.2015 ,       .   ,  ,             ,          .   "  "-     .  ,           ?


    .

----------

,       ?

----------


## maria-2

.  -     ?    ,         .     ,   ?    - ,           .   .

----------



----------


## maria-2

:        ,     xml,  , ,       -  .
,      ,        . ((

----------

!!!

      .    10 .         10   .

----------

> !!!
> 
>       .    10 .         10   .


      . 
- -  .   .  -    .      -     ,        .
 -  -   - . ?   .    ,   ,     ,     ,       -     1.01.2016.          ,    .

   .   .  .    . ,       .    -   - 9000  + 500 .    - -! 
   ,      xml  ,   .          ,                     xml-??  ,         ?
          ?
   -     ?

----------

,  ,      - -  ,     !



> ,

----------

> . 
> - -  .   .  -    .      -     ,        .
>  -  -   - . ?   .    ,   ,     ,     ,       -     1.01.2016.          ,    .
> 
>    .   .  .    . ,       .    -   - 9000  + 500 .    - -! 
>    ,      xml  ,   .          ,                     xml-??  ,         ?
>           ?
>    -     ?


   !
        .
 1.01.16      01.06.16       ,   .

----------


## AndreyZh

,      1  16 **       .       .      , ..        ,     ,   .          1  2016 -        ,    , ,        .

  1        ,        ,    .     ,    -           ""    .

          ,     . : "1:", " :", "."... ,   1     ""

----------

> **  *   1  2016* -        ,    , ,        .


 , .   http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189
   ,   1.07.2016    . ,  ,  ,    ,      ,    .   ?

----------


## Muzik

.   1:  litebox       .  1        litebox    (    )

----------


## Muzik

.

----------


## Muzik

.          ()  !      !        ( !)            .
       .

----------


## Muzik

> ,       ?


.   1:  litebox       .  1        litebox    (    )

----------


## Muzik

> .  -     ?    ,         .     ,   ?    - ,           .   .


            .

----------


## Muzik

> !
>         .
>  1.01.16      01.06.16       ,   .


  .          ()  !      !        ( !)            .
       .

----------


## _man

.   ?

----------


## Muzik

> .   ?


Http://egais.pro

----------


## _man



----------


## Muzik

> 


 ?

----------


## _man

> ?


    .

  "LiteBox",   .                 ????

----------


## Muzik

> .
> 
>   "LiteBox",   .                 ????


 
 ,               :      7'   (  7000 ).      litebox. LiteBox     /   LiteBox   . ,    ,           (, ,   ).  ,              (, ,             ). LiteBox        ,         )
      12 000   (,   )  600    (    )
   ,                 (  )

----------

> (  )


  ,   ,  ,      ?  ,     :Smilie: 
  ,   .     ?        . " " -  ?  , .     .     .  , .  ??    - .      .  .   ,   ,   .  , "     ,   "   ...

----------


## Stigan

,       .               1,  ,   ,   .     ,               1  3 ,   ,   .           ,   ,     , ..     ,        .       ,   ,      .

----------


## maria-2

> .


     QS

----------


## Stigan

:
- ,   ,   ,                      ;
-              01.07.2016   .
 1  ,   3   1 ,      ?

----------

> .          ()  !      !        ( !)            .
>        .


    .   .          - -  , .              .       .

 .

----------


## Stigan

litebox  500     , ..  1    1000 .  ,  +

----------

:          ().      ()  -,    -  ()  AlcCode?
     ,    . 

      ,    ?

----------

,    ,     ,         ,      ,        ?          ,

----------


## _

> ,    ,     ,         ,      ,        ?          ,


   ,       ,    ,       ,    https://r77.center-inform.ru/ca/egais_rozn.pdf,    ,          .
     ?

----------


## maria-2

.    01  2016.                    , ..  (       )               (  ,       SAMSUNG ER-4615).

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,    ,       ,    https://r77.center-inform.ru/ca/egais_rozn.pdf,    ,          .
>      ?


       - ,    ,   ,               .
          .
      ,    ,        .        ,      ()   (, ,   ..).                xml.          .       xml ()      ,      ,      .
   "    (). 
       .  1.1"
2015

----------


## _

, deklarant !

----------

,        ,          (,   ),      ,      ,     ,   ,     50   10 .           ,       
    ,

----------

**         !!

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ,          (,   ),      ,      ,     ,   ,     50   10 .           ,       
>     ,


 http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189  ,             01.01.2016   ,             ,  ,        .

2.1.      2   (N 182- )     :
1)      , , , ,  ;
2)         ;
   ,           ,        .
      ,   ...           .      ,        50 .      .
 ,   ,   .2  ,   !       1  2016.

:
 171 1995   8,  2,  8 ,  "...       ()      ,                    ,      ѻ
    .      2.1    ,                ,     .
      ()   01.01.16       ,       .

   29.06.2015 N 182- 
)  2 1    :
"2 1 .      2        :
1)      , , , ,  ;
2)         ;
...........
*       .*         :    ...       ...          ...  
. 2.1       .     . .. .2.1  ,           .
  . 2.1        .  , . *   :    .

*

----------


## deklarant_

_   1: 8          http://egais.ru/news/view?id=23

_

----------

!
    ,     ,       ,      ? ,   ,    ,  (      )?
 ,     ,        ..   -,      ,    ,   ,    ,    ?     ?          ,          ,   
                ,     
               ,      ,    ,   50?   ,  
     ,

----------


## deklarant_



----------


## deklarant_

> !
>     ,     ,       ,      ? ,   ,    ,  (      )?
>  ,     ,        ..   -,      ,    ,   ,    ,    ?     ?          ,          ,   
>                 ,     
>                ,      ,    ,   50?   ,  
>      ,


 , .

----------


## AndreyZh

*  :*   , , ,      -   ,   " "... __ .

**       ,         . *?*   ,     :  

*  -* .    1  2016     ,     ,      .    ,   "".   ...      **  .

,           :Redface:

----------


## deklarant_

> *  :*   , , ,      -   ,   " "... __ .
> 
> **       ,         . *?*   ,     :  
> 
> *  -* .    1  2016     ,     ,      .    ,   "".   ...      **  .
> 
> ,


!!

----------


## Muzik

> _   1: 8          http://egais.ru/news/view?id=23
> 
> _


     ,  ,       !!!!     1:           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadelma

, .     , .  01.01.16       .   01.06.16   ?

http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189 ,    ",        ", ,  , .. ,  ,  .

      (  ) -        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , .     , .  01.01.16       .   01.06.16   ?
> 
> http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189 ,    ",        ", ,  , .. ,  ,  .
> 
>       (  ) -        ?


1. .     128  01.10.2015:
http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189   :
"  ,  , ,       ".
..       ,  
2.       01.07 ,      01.01.2016(      )

----------

.pdf         .
-      .
  ,     ,     .
  ,   ..
        !!
 ,         ,     , ..  ,               .

----------


## Vadelma

> 1. .     128  01.10.2015:
> http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189   :
> "  ,  , ,       ".
> ..       ,  
> 2.       01.07 ,      01.01.2016(      )


.
..   01   ,   (  ) -      (" " -  ?).

----------

> ..   01   ,   (  ) -      (" " -  ?).


    . 
  ,       ,  ...
,   ,        .
       :
"      ()   ,     **                :
 ,      ,     ()  :
 - **    () **  ,          ..."
 :
"      ,     : 
 -     ,    ,           ..."
    ,         ,     1.07.2016.
 .

----------

> ,               :      7'   (  7000 ).      litebox. LiteBox     /   LiteBox   . ,    ,           (, ,   ).  ,              (, ,             ). LiteBox        ,         )
>       12 000   (,   )  600    (    )
>    ,                 (  )


1.     01.07.2016 (   )
2.           -          ?          
3.    litebox      (  01.07).           3 
4.   7        ( )

    01.07       :Frown:

----------

,   ,    1.07.2016       ?

----------


## Muzik

> 1.     01.07.2016 (   )
> 2.           -          ?          
> 3.    litebox      (  01.07).           3 
> 4.   7        ( )
> 
>     01.07


9
2.     ,       () LiteBox.       LiteBox             .       ,    LiteBox    ,          .
3.       LiteBox.  LiteBox    (   youtube    ).        (    ,       ).          .   EDGE. ,    .
4.     7  .               ?        .     01/07         www.egais.pro.

----------


## Muzik

> ,   ,    1.07.2016       ?


  !      .

----------

> !      .


    ,   ,  ,     -. - !

----------

> 9
> 2.       LiteBox             .       ,    LiteBox    ,          .


     ,      :Frown: 
          !           10   .
           ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,   ,    1.07.2016       ?


   1.07.2016       15.06.15:



> )  21    :
> "21.      2 (** )        :
> 1)   ,  , , , ,  ;
> 2)         ;
> 3)    ,  
>       3000 ,    -  "".


     01.01.16     ,         ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,              ,         ,              ,      ,      ,          ,         ,      ,        ,          , 
       ,        ,         ,          ,    
    ,

----------

> ,            ,





> ,   ,  ,     -. - !


  !   -  ,  ! .     ...

----------

> ,            , **





> ,   ,  ,     -. - !


  !   -  ,  ! .     ...

----------


## kuznechov119m

> !   -  ,  ! .     ...


    , 1      ?

----------

:  1.       ,    ?
2.            ,          21  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , 1      ?


 , 3G,  1      .
      -   ,   http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23079 *AndreyZh* (  )

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      1  2016 ,

----------

> ,      1  2016 ,


,  ,       .

----------

. 
 .       1.07.2016.  ,     .        ,   .         . 
    .         3 .         ?     ,      .       10   ,   .      ? 
--..  ?     .
   .      ,    ,    -    . , , .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,  ,       .


  1992  ,     1996   ,      ,        ,       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> . 
>  .       1.07.2016.  ,     .        ,   .         . 
>     .         3 .         ?     ,      .       10   ,   .      ? 
> --..  ?     .
>    .      ,    ,    -    . , , .


 ,      ,                                .                .
 ,        ?    -   ,       , ..  23  59       .

----------


## Muzik

> ,     
>           !           10   .
>            ?


   ?
        .    ,        ,   LiteBox,

----------


## Muzik

> :  1.       ,    ?
> 2.            ,          21  ?


1.      LiteBox     EDGE     .
2.  LiteBox        , ,              .

----------


## Muzik

> ,      ,                                .                .
>  ,        ?    -   ,       , ..  23  59       .


     .                  .        ,      -      ,     .

----------

...  -...-   .   ,           , ..     .   ...    ... --   ...    !       ? ,            !         ,  ,         - ?
     .  ;  :......  ,  9, .3.   : .,  9.   ?

----------

> ?


lite box .ru
    (),       20

----------

- " 4-  2015 , LiteBox     .      ."   9
  ,   ?       ?

----------


## Muzik

> - " 4-  2015 , LiteBox     .      ."   9
>   ,   ?       ?


 -     ,      .         . 9 -   :

----------


## deklarant_

> , ..     .   ...    ... --   ...    !       ? ,            !         ,  ,         - ?
>      .  ;  :......  ,  9, .3.   : .,  9.   ?


        ,    ( )     ,   .    ,            ,

----------

> 


 ?  .    .    ,      , ..     .       .     ( ,      ,     -   ) .
  ? ?    .      ?    ?     , ,  .
  ,        ?      ?   ?    .
. -  .         ? , ,    ,      ,     ,     :Smilie: ,    ,       ?

----------

01.07.2016     ?               ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


     :


> "   , ,  ,      ,       . 
>          , .     ?"


 , ,        service_egais@fsrar.ru

----------

> , ,        service_egais@fsrar.ru


    -  ...

----------

ר     !
 ,     !
"  ,  , ,       ."    
,         ?
   !   ?

----------

> http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189


    !"  ,  , ,       ."

----------

20.07.2015

   29.06.2015  182- "      "       ,         ()  "     ,     .  ,  ,            .









,      , , , ,     300                 13.01.2006 N 17-             ,    





01.10.2015

,      , , , ,     300                 13.01.2006 N 17-             ,    





01.01.2016

,  ,       





01.01.2016

 ,      , , ,        ,          





01.01.2016

,        





01.01.2016




01.07.2016

,        





01.01.2016




01.07.2017
  ,  , ,       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            -  ,      100    ,        ,             ,

----------

!    , ... !

----------

.   ,          . ,     .            ? ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    . 
...  ...   ! ,  (  )     (     ?)   ! , .         - - !    -    .

----------

> .   ,          . ,     .            ? ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    . 
> ...  ...   ! ,  (  )     (     ?)   ! , .         - - !    -    .



    !))         ,    ,    !
     ,     ?   !!!

----------

-  !)

----------

.     ,   ,  .    . , ,  ,     : " ...        ."   ,      ,        (  ,   -  )  ,  .  ,    - .
   -        -     ,     ,   ..
    .  .      - ,    "   ,     ...
.   ...  99%     !    .    - .  , , -     eToken PKI client.   ...  , .

   -   (    2016)   "    info@r77.center-inform.ru        PKI,    ."       :Frown:

----------

,!
,       ,      .

   :  1.
 01  2016            XML- (  ,    ),
  ,     .
 ?   xml-      ?  - ?     ?  - ?

    1  2016 ?

 1  2016 ,       !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,!
> ,       ,      .
>    :  1.
>  01  2016            XML- (  ,    ),
>   ,     .
>  ?   xml-      ?  - ?     ?  - ?     1  2016 ? 
>  1  2016 ,       !


 01.01.2016  01.07.2016   :
               .         - ,    ,   ,              .           .       ,      (  e),      .  ()     ,    ,        .                 windows      curl.      ,       ,  xml      xml   ,    xml   ,   .    ,     ,   , ..        ,         xml             xml(     ).     xml  ,           "    ().  .        .   1.2".           - JaCarta SE PKI/,    USB          RSA.JaCarta       ,  RSA    .  RSA            . Rutoken,         .          ,         .
     xml    .             .    2 .    ,     .             .       xml   ,  ,, , ,  ,  ,        ,      ,   id /.      xml  .                    ( 24.00), ..          (  xml)    ,     ,   .   xml        .
 ,         (    ),       ,         ,       ,            . ..         -     - ..       ,      .
     ,         ,                              ,         .

----------

...         ,  ...      - .    1 .    ...   ,    10  .   .      .     - . 
          !      .      , . 
,  ,           ,  ,     ,       ,     ? Ѩ  ?   - ?

----------

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54575030]   !  !

----------


## deklarant_

> 1 .


          #193,         01.01.2016.
        01.07 ,     .
http://olegon.ru/attachment.php?atta...1&d=1445754533

----------

> 01.07 ,     .
> http://olegon.ru/attachment.php?atta...1&d=1445754533


 .    ,      ,    . 
,      .    , ,    -  ?

----------

,

     (, )          . 
  01.01.2016        ,   01.07.2016           .  

   01.07.2016         01.01.2016 ,        01.01.2016           ?  
 ,  01.07.2016 ,             (, )         01.01.2016 ?

 ?  :Frown:

----------

> ?


,  ,   ...  , "    "
         -    . 
 " 2016"-, ,      .

----------


## Anton P.

> ...  ...   ! ,  (  )     (     ?)   ! , .         - - !    -    .


    . ..        .
  ,   ,  ,        ,         .




> .   ...  99%     !    .    - .


 . ,  ,  3         -  .   - . ,    .
 ,    ,  -     " ".    .




> ,  01.07.2016 ,             (, )         01.01.2016 ?
> 
>  ?


   ,  .   ,      ,   ((((

----------


## maria-2

-   JaCarta SE PKI/?
      C    - (   ,         -).

----------


## 8715

!
      ...
    ( ),     (     ).      (   ,   ..),    ,          ,            ? ..:       ..  .         ()?
!

----------


## Stigan

> -   JaCarta SE PKI/?
>       C    - (   ,         -).


    ,   .  1  2015     ,        .

----------


## Stigan

Litebox,     https://dreamkas.ru?  ?       .

----------

> ,   .  1  2015     ,        .


 -  ...    ,     ,       3 ,       ?  ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -  ...    ,     ,       3 ,       ?  ?


          ,         ,      ,      -       ,         1  2016  ,        ,      ,     ,

----------

> ,   .  1  2015     ,        .


 .    Jacarta    ,          ?
         -  .

----------


## Muzik

> ...         ,  ...      - .    1 .    ...   ,    10  .   .      .     - . 
>           !      .      , . 
> ,  ,           ,  ,     ,       ,     ? Ѩ  ?   - ?


           3     ...

----------


## Muzik

> Litebox,     https://dreamkas.ru?  ?       .


           69 000

----------


## Muzik

> ,
> 
>      (, )          . 
>   01.01.2016        ,   01.07.2016           .  
> 
>    01.07.2016         01.01.2016 ,        01.01.2016           ?


 01.07.16(17)    ( ,   )     ,               . 




> ,  01.07.2016 ,             (, )         01.01.2016 ?
> 
>  ?


 ,                     ( ). ,      LiteBox  .            LiteBox

----------


## Muzik

> . ..        .
>   ,   ,  ,        ,         .
> 
> 
> 
>  . ,  ,  3         -  .   - . ,    .
>  ,    ,  -     " ".    .
> 
> 
> ...


,            ?   !       ,           ,    !                                ... ,       !

        - !    ,      ...

----------


## Muzik

> ,         ,      ,      -       ,         1  2016  ,        ,      ,     ,


- ...

----------

,  ,     :
"_      .
   2015-10-27 14:49:41 .
          ( service.fsrar.ru ) :_"
   . 
   !
  ?

----------

> 01.01.2016  01.07.2016   :
>                .         - ,    ,   ,              .           .       ,      (  e),      .  ()     ,    ,        .                 windows      curl.      ,       ,  xml      xml   ,    xml   ,   .    ,     ,   , ..        ,         xml             xml(     ).     xml  ,           "    ().  .        .   1.2".           - JaCarta SE PKI/,    USB          RSA.JaCarta       ,  RSA    .  RSA            . Rutoken,         .          ,         .
>      xml    .             .    2 .    ,     .             .       xml   ,  ,, , ,  ,  ,        ,      ,   id /.      xml  .                    ( 24.00), ..          (  xml)    ,     ,   .   xml        .
>  ,         (    ),       ,         ,       ,            . ..         -     - ..       ,      .
>      ,         ,                              ,         .


         _ !  ?         ? ? ?????

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,            ,         ,          ,        ,

----------

> ,       ,            ,         ,          ,        ,


 !          ?     !        (  ) ,    !
   !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  01.07.2016 ,             (, )         01.01.2016 ?
>  ?


,  .
        01.01.2016    ,             .
     01.01.2016         ,       , ..    01.07.2016      -    , ..     ,    -   ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !      .      , .


    ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> !          ?     !        (  ) ,    !
>    !


       ,                  ,           ,     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> .         3 .         ?     ,      .       10   ,   .      ? 
> --..  ?     .
>    .      ,    ,    -    . , , .


 http://egais2016.ru/forum/%D0%A0%D0%...topic_216.html    :



> ?!         ,      ,    .
>   , ,      .


3 :


> ",       "


-  !
     -  .    ?!
3 :


> ,         .

----------

1.             1.01.2016?           ,   1.01.2016?.   " 01.07.2016   21  1  26  171 ...  ,        "? 
    ?   : "  ...     ,    ,           ,   ,   2.1  8   ;
( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)"
   ? ?  ,  ?       ,      1.07.2016?             1 ?

----------

.  ,   (    ) ,     -,       ,     ?     ?    ,    .

----------

> .  ,   (    ) ,     -,       ,     ?     ?    ,    .


 .   .  ,  .     . ..  ,     ,    !   ,   .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ..  ,     ,    !   ,   .   .


   ,    ,      "  jaCarta"   ,   email,        ,   email        ,      ,                   .      ,        ,

----------


## __

?       ( )

----------


## Stigan

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


          ,       2016                .  06.10.2015

----------


## deklarant_

> ?       ( )


   ,

----------


## ˸

.

----------


## ˸

, , -   ,         egais.ru  egais.com?

----------

> egais.ru

----------

> ,


 , ,  ...           ,     ?
 ,   .

----------


## __

> ,


      ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  ...           ,     ?
>  ,   .


,     -             .             ,           ,     .          ,           .            ,    .       -    ,           .            ,         .

----------

,   ,   ...  ,   .    ,       - .  ,  .
     ,  3- .   !  ,     ,   .     .

----------


## ˸

:             ?  ,        100      ?  -  ,    -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :             ?  ,        100      ?  -  ,    -  ?


        .      ,   ,      ,        .
         ,   ,        .

----------


## ˸

> .      ,   ,      ,        .
>          ,   ,        .


      .        ,     - ,         . ,           ,  "    ".       -  (

----------


## deklarant_

> .        ,     - ,         . ,           ,  "    ".       -  (


            ,     ( " "),    .
    1000 ,       , ..      .

----------


## vnb0854

!       (12 .)   (11 .),       1  2015 ?         ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .
>           - ,           - ,         ,    .


   ,

----------

.          ?         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .          ?         ?


 182- .2 .3  .4:
 1  2016    ,        , , , ,   ,      , , ,        ,                     ,                  ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

1  2016

----------

,
,      .
 .   JaCarta  ,    ,    " "   .   PKI     . ((
  ,     ..  .       ...         .
     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 1  2016


    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,


     ,            1  2016  ,      ,           ,           ,

----------

> ,
> ,      .
>  .
>   JaCarta  ,    ,    " "   .   PKI     . ((
>   ,     ..  .       ...         .
>      ?


 .

-    ,   .     ,   - ...RSA... ....PKI...  
   .   .     ,    -. 
  . :   ,     ,    7 64.     .
    .   11.64!!!     .    .  .  .   32.     .  .    () . , ,    " "    3 .    . 
   .   .  ,      . !   8- .  ,  ,   , .  , ... !      ! !  -   !  .          ,    .   .  , ,   -  !  .  .    ,    - ? !   .   . ,       (  10-)    .
  ,     ,      (    ) Ѩ !
 .    ,   ,    ,       . , ...  .  - .   !    !   .   !   .  .
 .       .  .    ! ,   " "   .   .   ,     .  ...     10!!! !  ... !  !   . 
,  .   ?     ?   ,   ,  .       ,    ?

 . .  ,     ,            ,     .   .       ,   10      ,    , ?

----------

,  .  -      .   ,    ,  ,        ,    -   .   ,     -  -" .         "

----------

.    ,     "."     " ".    2016   : " 
    ""        !!!!!!        "

----------

> ...    ""        !!!!!!        "


   !

----------

.    .        , ..   . ,             ?     2 ?
    ,  ,         ,              .
   , ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,         ,              .


             23.08.2012 N 231 (.  06.05.2014)
.1.4.   "    (  ,   )/     (  )"        .
  "    (  ,   )/     (  )"                     .
  "    (  ,   )/     (  )"         .
14.           , ,   ( N 12)( .    06.05.2014 N 129)
14.4.               I  N 12 "    (  , , )/     (  ")"

----------

deklarant_,   .    ,     . 
      .  ,       ?       ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_,   .    ,     . 
>       .  ,       ?       ,     ?


        ,     http://egais.ru/news/view?id=20



> ,   ,   ,                      ;

----------

deklarant_ !!!

----------

,      1.01.2016  ...  .
  :"     ?"
 (,   ): , ,    ,  ,      ,   ...   ,   !"

----------

?
https://vk.com/away.php?to=http%3A%2...-97964558_2134

----------

(  ),  ,   !

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------


## __

> ,  .  -      .   ,    ,  ,        ,    -   .   ,     -  -" .         "


    ,      ,      ,     ,     ? 
   :            ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------

> ,      ,      ,     ,     ?


     .   .    .    . (    .)




> :            ?


   .    .  " ".       -  ,   -  .

----------


## Anton P.

.

   ,  1985 ,    . ,  ""  ,    ,      .

 .

----------


## moryaha

!  .        .     
 ,         -   
  11111111  0987654321  .   ? 

   "    .   - (     )  ,        ". ....  .

----------


## moryaha

!  .        .     
 ,         -   
  11111111  0987654321  .   ? 
 [ATTACH=CONFIG]57166
   "    .   - (     )  ,        ". ....  .

----------

.   :
    (-  -   -   )       .  PKI.     -   . .    11111111.  :     FSRAR-RSA-12 .    (..      ()     12 .   "  - .    .    0987654321    10-2015--,      ""   1 ,    - .     512 .
   ,      "   "    . ,    -     ,     .    .

----------

,  ,  . . !    
1.     ,   15              .  ,         ,         ,   ,     ,            .
2.  "  -         .     ,      :ѻ:     -        (   , , )          .           DATA\, REPORT\       Id    ."

.S. :  ,     ?
 ,  .    http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23079

----------

. ,         .   .            . !      -     ٨  !    .        3000,  2000,    - 2000.  ",       " ().
P.S.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Anton P.

:
https://news.mail.ru/economics/23826865/

 :




> ,             250 . ,   .   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,   .





> 2      .                   Facebook.   - ,        ,   120  180 . ,  ,        ,      .

----------


## __

> .
> 
>   !   .  .
>  .       .  .    ! ,   " "   .   .   ,     .


      ,   ,    ,   .
     ,      ,    ,      ,   ?         ( -  ),    ,     ,                ,    ?     10 .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,  . .


  ,

----------


## __

,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


   email

----------


## __

" " ,   ,    .   ,        .   .

----------

> " " ,   ,    .   ,        .   .


.   .        .   " ."    .   .  .
     ?

----------

> email


   . , .

----------


## __

> .   .        .   " ."    .   .  .
>      ?

----------

,   ,   . :  .  . . . 
   ?  ?  " ,   "  " XML" ".
     ..          . . ?     ,     ,     12 ,    .  ?

----------

: " .         JaCarta,     (egais.ru)   ,     JaCarta.     **    egais.center-inform.ru    **  **   ". 
 .

----------


## __

, " "      13  ,      ,  ""        .    " "            ?
           ,   .
P.S.     - ...     .. ...

----------


## Dimch

> ,


  :   cURL?

----------

-       . 




> " "            ?


   .  .    , .       ( )  .     .

   ?   .    ( ) -   .    -   (  10 )    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       -    . "  /   /   .    ,   ,       ", -  .
  : http://gotuda.ru/index.php/vse-novos...5-11-02-095547

----------


## __

> ?   .    ( ) -   .    -   (  10 )    .


      ,     ,    ,    (         ,   ),           .      ,     .     ,

----------


## __

,     " "   ,   ,   -

----------

> :   cURL?


 .   ,   "    ,    -  -    " 
 ...   exe -  !

----------

> ,     " "   ,   ,   -


!       ,   - . , ! .    .     ...

----------


## __

,    ,      .
 -

----------


## Dimch

> .   ,   "    ,    -  -    " 
>  ...   exe -  !


 ,      HL.exe.  ,    :Smilie:  ׸         .   .

----------


## __

...   .
java.lang.NullPointerException....

    ,

----------

!


 : - ,   80.
  -  ,  .
LiteBox -        .
    , .

----------


## deklarant_

> :   cURL?


 "cURL"    windows  http://curl.haxx.se/download.html

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
> 
>  : - ,   80.
>   -  ,  .
> LiteBox -        .
>     , .


1.8.3.  2.1.9.6
.

----------

deklarant_    ! 
,          ! ( )

----------


## Dimch

=  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,   "    ,    -  -    " 
>  ...   exe -  !


 win 32    "win32 7zip 7.45"  ,     "bin"  "curl.exe",   	 :,    ,       hle.exe     curl.exe.  hle.exe ,      FSRAR_ID     .
   1.05,    "  -  ",   " -  ".
    "."    "  ",         :
_version:1.0.5
changeSet:9eae956ac4ff+
buildNumber:604_

----------

> ,       -    . "  /   /   .    ,   ,       ", -  .


   12  .
 , ..      ,

----------


## .

https://youtu.be/gwh8rKUT5dA,
   ?   ,    ?

----------

cURL   Windows 7 64bit?  -  .

----------


## deklarant_

> https://youtu.be/gwh8rKUT5dA,
>    ?   ,    ?


 


> LiteBox -        .


  -   ,            -  .     .
  ,         . (  )

----------


## ˸

.       "" . ,   ,    ,       1     .          Frontol  SetRetail.      ,   -  : "      "., ,    .      :  , ,   -  .        ,         .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> cURL   Windows 7 64bit?  -  .


 64   ,   http://curl.haxx.se/dlwiz/?type=*&os=Win64&flav=MinGW64 ()

----------


## Viki33

,   ,    :     -       ,  ,             ,                . ,.              ?

----------


## __

,    ,  **,         Java      (      10),       ,       **  ,                " "      .

----------

.   .      ?  . ,    " ".     1 ,     ,     curl  -  ?       ?
   FSRAR_ID  ?

----------


## __

1 ,    ,  ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> .   .      ?  . ,    " ".     1 ,     ,     curl  -  ?       ?
>    FSRAR_ID  ?


     .  #325
   FSRAR_ID .   .1.4 (    RSA),   
 FSRAR_ID     (log- transport_info.log) :
1.       ;
2.  ;
3.   \logs\transport_info.log;
4.   ѐ  :
DEBUGes.programador.transport.key.KeyMaster -  : [[ Version: V3 Subject: EMAILADDRESS=p, CN=00040218, OU=Director, O=OOO_Raduga, L=Bashkiriya, ST=02, C=RU Signature Algorithm: SHA1withRSA, OID = 1.2.840.113549.1.1.5 Key: Sun RSA public key, 2048 bits  CN      FSRAR_ID.

----------

> win 32    "win32 7zip 7.45"  ,     "bin"  "curl.exe",   	 :,    ,       hle.exe     curl.exe.  hle.exe ,      FSRAR_ID     .
>    1.05,    "  -  ",   " -  ".
>     "."    "  ",         :
> _version:1.0.5
> changeSet:9eae956ac4ff+
> buildNumber:604_


  ? 
 URL,   ,      (. )  .   ""
 ,    ,  ""  .

----------


## Dimch

> 1 ,    ,  ,     .


+

----------


## __

,    , - ,      ?

----------

...    ! (?)            .      .
  ,   -  ,      .      ,    .    CURL. ,         -  .  -   .

----------


## __

CURL     ,              http://localhost:8080   (  ).          CURL       ,         .

----------


## __

"       ()      (),        ().  -        ,  ,    . ,            .             /       ."
  ,          -,    ,        ,    .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,       -    . "  /   /   .    ,   ,       ", -  .
>   : http://gotuda.ru/index.php/vse-novos...5-11-02-095547


,  ! , , !
*-  () * 

!    ,          -                .
      ,  , .

P.S.



> ,        15 .


 **        ?
    ,   -   ?         ?

----------

,    4 .    .     - ,   "" - .
 : http://localhost:8080
   ,    .  ...
  curl? .  -?   .    curl-7.45.0-win64-mingw.7z

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    4 .    .     - ,   "" - .
>  : http://localhost:8080
>    ,    .  ...
>   curl? .  -?   .    curl-7.45.0-win64-mingw.7z


       "curl-7.45.0-win64-mingw" ,    C:\Primer
    ,     hle.exe   bin (C:\Primer\curl-7.45.0-win64-mingw\*bin*)
..     curl.exe
       " .bat"   bin (..     curl.exe)    ,      test.xml,        ,   :
h3>  :</h3>
<pre>*version:1.0.5*
changeSet:9eae956ac4ff+
buildNumber:604</pre>  ..

   " .bat"    : curl -X GET http://localhost:8080 >> test.xml
      4 ,   .       - 
Failed to connect,       
     " .bat" ,

----------


## moryaha

deklarant_ !  CN  transport_info.log    ,..   transport_info ,   log- .   RSA,      .   ,  "1-  "   "    -   - ?".     ...    ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> deklarant_ !  CN  transport_info.log    ,..   transport_info ,   log- .   RSA,      .   ,  "1-  "   "    -   - ?".     ...    ?


              ,    ...     -       

**    ,    -       :Wink:

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_ !  CN  transport_info.log    ,..   transport_info ,   log- .   RSA,      .   ,  "1-  "   "    -   - ?".     ...    ?


       . .  (  ).    internet Explorer    
_version:1.0.5
changeSet:9eae956ac4ff+
buildNumber:604_

----------


## AndreyZh

> . .  (  ).    internet Explorer


    ...    ,     id  ,    :

1.    ,    ( )  
2.   ,   ** 
3.     ** ,        ** ,    
4.        ,    -     2  20    ,          **,     

....        -   ...      -

----------

.    ,    ,    .  ,  - ,      ,  ?
     curl.  ?      http://localhost:8080,  .    ""   curl. .        .   curl ... ,     curl -X GET http://localhost:8080, ,   curl  . , -    -    .
     .     (   ) - ,    .

----------


## AndreyZh

> .    ,    ,    .  ,  - ,      ,  ?


 .   ,   XML        ,    ,            




> curl.  ?


 - 



> http://localhost:8080,  .


     -    



> ""   curl. .        .   curl ... ,     curl -X GET http://localhost:8080, ,   curl  . , -    -    .


            Windows:



> 2.  Curl               path  windows  :   // .     path   .  (      Curl.    c:\curl      ;c:\curl\bin





> .     (   ) - ,    .


         ,    ...      ,   ,             .         -            ///

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,    ,    .  ,  - ,      ,  ?
>      curl.  ?      http://localhost:8080,  .    ""   curl. .        .   curl ... ,     curl -X GET http://localhost:8080, ,   curl  . , -    -    .
>      .     (   ) - ,    .


       -,      cmd
        curl, : cd C:\Primer\curl-7.43.0-win32\bin
     - bat ,    #345
 bat     : curl -X GET http://localhost:8080 ,     
   ,   curl.exe ,      
       ?  ?
  hle.exe      curl.exe?      bin

----------

!  .    .   -    " ". 
 21-00 .
       curl exe   bin,  ?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  .    .   -    " ". 
>  21-00 .
>        curl exe   bin,  ?    ?


,   .
    :



> , ..         ( http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23079&page=2 ).
>        :
> 1.    ,    ,   ;
> 2.        ,    ,   ;;
> 3.             ;
> 4.            ,           .

----------

!     -   ,  ,   --    ,   curl (    -? ,  ?)   2,5 .  !      #345,  ,     ,     "curl -X GET http://localhost:8080" .   ( !)  " .bat"  test.xml  html.    ,  .
    ! 
  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !     -   ,  ,   --    ,   curl (    -? ,  ?)   2,5 .  !      #345,  ,     ,     "curl -X GET http://localhost:8080" .   ( !)  " .bat"  test.xml  html.    ,  .
>     ! 
>   ...


      - , .   .
    19-   ,  , ,   ( 500),   ., , / ,  .        1000 .

----------

.  ,   ,  ,    ,   ...   .    (  )   .   ,        #356.   ,  . 
 . 
1.  curl,    bin,     *curl.exe* *bin*      #356.    *QueryAPSingle.xml*,   ,      FSRAR_ID   (7- ),         (14 ) ,  <qp:Value>0547000050</qp:Value>    <qp:Value>7802849641</qp:Value>
2.  "*       (1.6.1).bat*"    ,   .    *bin*   "*ssilka(5.3).xml*"   .      "*       (1.6.1).bat*",   *ssilka(5.3).xml*       ,     .
3.,    ( )  "*    (1.5.6).bat*"   *spisok_otvetov(1.5.6).xml*, 
4.  ,    <url replyId="23d483b5-c029-474e-9a90-c1f91b6ada6d">http://localhost:8080/opt/out/ReplyAP/*1*</url>     *1* (   )    . 
5.   *   (1.6.5).bat* *78*     (     *1*).
6. *    (1.6.5).bat*,      *otvet.xml* ( ). 
7. ---    *otvet.xml*     xml.           ! (   )       .

----------


## 15

,          13 ,        ,    ,       : 
1      ,             (       ,            ?)
2.          ?
       ?

----------



----------


## 15

,       ,   ,           ,    ?  !!

----------

> ,       ,   ,           ,    ?  !!


  :Smilie:     -  ,     ,   ,   -.  - ,   .  "1".     ,    :Frown:

----------


## __

> ,        #356.   ,  .


-  ,    ,    "attachment.php"    ,   ?      ,  *deklarant_*         .

----------

... ,  ,    ...      .    ,  ,    .      (   )    bin  curl.    curl.exe    ,       curl    .   - ,     .    .
     .   .    ,     -...

----------


## moryaha

> . .  (  ).    internet Explorer    
> _version:1.0.5
> changeSet:9eae956ac4ff+
> buildNumber:604_


    09 ,        "."  .       ,   .           (.)

----------


## __

,      ,   ,    ,   ,   .

----------

...      2016       .     - .

----------


## deklarant_

> 09 ,        "."  .       ,   .           (.)


  3.11  http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23079&page=2
     ,   , -                  ,  1      .       
        ,   .

----------


## __

. ?
  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ...      2016       .     - .


   :



> ,        (  ),        = 0.
>     ,    -    (  -           ?),


       .

----------


## deklarant_

> . ?
>   ?


        ,  -  .    .

----------


## __

> ,  -  .    .


    ?
 :      -   ,   ?      ?

----------

*deklarant_*,            .   .  1   QueryAPSingle.xml     ( ID -  .) .    -   1  2,   "   (1.6.5).bat"   2.  ,  ... .      .  ,     . ,      6 ,   - 3.    ?

----------


## 15

,                2017

----------


## annka14

.        ,     ?

----------


## moryaha

Explorer      -,  ..    ?.       3  2015  1      "         .   ".      ....

----------


## moryaha

> 3.11  http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23079&page=2
> ,  1      .       
>         ,   .


      8,2   .      ?

----------


## annka14

!    .     !
1)         ?
2)  ,        ,     ?
3)            ?
4)               ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 8,2   .      ?


     1 8.3.  2.1.9.6 

     (    )     : 
  -   . 
         . 
       . 
       . 
    - . 
       . 
  -       . 
        ( ).
,         "        "  .
 ,            . 
     "        "    
   19.06.2015. 164 "              ".

2.1.9.8 
"      . 
  :     . 
       . 
     ""     ""    "" "" 
         ."

2.1.9.11




2.1.9.12

----------


## deklarant_

> Explorer      -,  ..    ?.       3  2015  1      "         .   ".      ....


-       .   -    .
     06.11,            http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23079&page=3

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*,            .   .  1   QueryAPSingle.xml     ( ID -  .) .    -   1  2,   "   (1.6.5).bat"   2.  ,  ... .      .  ,     . ,      6 ,   - 3.    ?


-   ,     ,       2....5 .

  :
           .

----------


## deklarant_

> !    .     !
> 1)         ?
> 2)  ,        ,     ?
> 3)            ?
> 4)               ?


2.    ()          .   1.3 2015
3.
4.

----------


## deklarant_

> .        ,     ?


http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189  :



> ,  , ,       .

----------


## annka14

.      -        xml         ?

----------

> -   ,     ,       2....5 .


100% .   :  ,     ? *  ?*  ?  ?   ,      . 
.  ,     **   otvet.xml,    ,    ,       xml.   .  xml   .
 ,   :  ""  ,          xml ,     curl.exe    .      .         - !        : " !  - ** !" ( - )
 "",    " "   curl     , , , curl.exe.    . * ?*
 .  2.

----------

! !  "" !

----------


## deklarant_

> otvet.xml,    ,       xml.


..           xml (       ), ..            ,       .   bat  ,     "" 



> .


      fsrar_id




> " "   curl     , , , curl.exe.   .  ?


.



> ,     ?   ?  ?  ?   ,      .


  ,        ,       , ..           ,

----------

> ,        ,       , ..           ,


 --...  ,  ,       ,      .   ( )   .  , -   .  ,        ,   ,        ,   .      "   " ? (   otvet )   .     30-31  2016 ( ,    )

----------


## __

,        ,  ,   1,         ?

----------


## Anton P.

**, 
*deklarant_*, 

,     .   .
     .

 ,    ...
_.  ,        otvet.xml,    ,    ,       xml.   .  xml   .
 ,   :  ""  ,          xml ,    curl.exe   _ 
...    .

 -? ?

----------


## deklarant_

> **, 
> *deklarant_*, 
> 
> ,     .   .
>      .
> 
>  ,    ...
> _.  ,        otvet.xml,    ,    ,       xml.   .  xml   .
>  ,   :  ""  ,          xml ,    curl.exe   _ 
> ...


  ,     ,  http://egais.ru/news/view?id=23

----------


## LOL_

! 
  ,     ...
 ,   , 1 
1.       ?
2. -       ?
3.     ,    ,  ?
4.   ,    ?

----------

.    ,       .   ,   ?  Viki Mini

----------

> ! 
>   ,     ...
>  ,   , 1 
> 1.       ?
> 2. -       ?
> 3.     ,    ,  ?
> 4.   ,    ?


1.      -     
2. . ,      - . - -  . 1 -  3300
3.   ?  ,   ?    1.07.2016.   .        ,        .       .
4. .

----------


## __

> ! 
> 1.       ?
> 2. -       ?
> 3.     ,    ,  ?
> 4.   ,    ?


1.  ,  ,  
2. ,  2-3  ,      
3.   ,  ,      ,    
4. ,

----------


## .

> -   ,            -  .     .
>   ,         . (  )


  ,   ,        .     ,       .

----------


## LOL_

)
  ,    ,  ,    ? ..       ?
      ?   ,  ,     ...     ,    ,       ,   ....          ...

----------

-    .    ,   .



> ..       ?


.

----------


## LOL_

JaCarta,       (   )   .   01.01.2016    ?       ?

----------

> JaCarta,       (   )   .   01.01.2016    ?       ?


 2000,    ,   1.01.2016  2000.  - . ( ")




>

----------


## deklarant_

> )
>   ,    ,  ,    ? ..       ?
>       ?   ,  ,     ...     ,    ,       ,   ....          ...


  ,         .(  24.00)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=10 ( 10.08.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=15 ( 09.09.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=9   ( 31.07.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=19   ( 18.09.2015)
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=22   ( 15.10.2015   )

----------

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=24 .     .         .
1.    , ,         -  .     .
2.            -   .
3.  1.07.2016,      ,     .,     1.01.2016
4.   .   .      .
5. .     ,       ! !

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           2015    ,

----------

> ,           2015    ,


.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .


    28     ,         ,    -     ,    2016

----------

> 28     ,         ,    -     ,    2016


-,     ,          "",            , ,     ** -   .   .     .

----------


## __

,  ,               .          ,

----------


## __

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=24 
> 5. .     ,       ! !


 ,   ,

----------


## __

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=24 
> 5. .     ,       ! !


 ,   ,

----------

> ,   ,


18:30.....19-14.

----------

> ,   ,


        ?    .  ... -   ,      .        ...     ...  ...

      ""?   "",   5%  ""   ""       -  ""  .   ,   5%       "" .

----------

> ... ,         -  .  -   .


. 
   ,          ?


,   SetRetail.         (260 ,  3     ). 
      .     .   -       .

 -   ,   ,      ?
    1  2016,  xml-    .     1   1 ?

----------


## moryaha

> ,   SetRetail.         (260 ,  3     ). 
>       .     .   -       .


  ?

----------


## moryaha

, POS-   VIKI-Start .    - 100 .      1  + (++.)      -

----------


## deklarant_

> . 
>    ,          ?


      "      " ,     -

----------


## deklarant_

> , POS-   VIKI-Start .    - 100 .      1  + (++.)      -


      ?

----------


## deklarant_

http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

----------


## _

> .  -     ?    ,         .     ,   ?    - ,           .   .


    "-"
   -  -,    1  .

----------


## _

,    :
1.  , ,       01.01.2016.
2.     01.07.2016. (      ),  ?
3.,     2015     ?
4.    (),   ,     ,               xml?    - ?     -   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    :
> 1.  , ,       01.01.2016.
> 2.     01.07.2016. (      ),  ?
> 3.,     2015     ?
> 4.    (),   ,     ,               xml?    - ?     -   .


3.    01.01.2016         ,

----------


## ooo-gloria

.    :    .   2016  .   .      .        .              (          1 2016    0 ).             ?   ?     .?

----------

> ?


,

----------


## Lightess

!
 ,    -      01.07.2016   ,   01.07.2017         ,      ,    ..  ?            -  ..?
            ?

----------


## Lightess

> 1.      -


. ,

----------

http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=155   ,  .   1.
.            .   : "     -   "

----------


## deklarant_

"  " * AndreyZh*    ,      .        . http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281
http://pricup.com/zhsoft/doc_usega.doc

----------

:Smilie: 
   ,   ,         ID.
   (),     4 . 3   ,  (   -) -.         .    , ,      .     !  .         (9500 ).    - .  .

----------


## Stigan

2       ,      ?   2-           ?  -      2- ?

----------

> 2       ,      ?   2-           ?  -      2- ?


 .           ,      .       ,         .      ? 
,          ?         . ,   .  .

----------


## 8715

!
       ,  .    ?

----------

> !
>        ,  .    ?


      .     :    .  .       .         .

----------

> 8715  
> !
>        ,  .    ?
>       .     :    .  .       .         .


http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169    - 1.  . 2-  .

----------


## deklarant_

> 5. .     ,       ! !


..



> .         .

----------


## CLUB

.    JaCarta.    ,     JaCarta. ,         ?           .        JaCarta?

----------


## annka14

!  ,        ?   ,     ?    ,         ,  /  ?    ,              ,           ?

----------

.   ,  ,...."  "...
..    ,  -   !   ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,        ?   ,     ?    ,         ,  /  ?    ,              ,           ?


1.                (   ,      3000   ). 

2.  N 2          19  2015 . N 164        3.  3      :
 :     ;
 :    ,    
 :    .

3.       .            xml,        JaCarta,   USB        ,         ,     .
..          ,      .
 ,         ,     ( 70 ..)

----------

""
     1.4
http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=170

----------


## deklarant_

12.11.2016        (forumadmin)



> .         .

----------


## ooo-gloria

,      / ..  .                .            ?

----------


## annka14

!         ,    ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ""
>      1.4
> http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=170


      :



> ....   ....           .       ...      ..

----------


## deklarant_

> !         ,    ,    ?


   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  *29.06.2015*)
"       ,         ()  "
   29.06.2015 N 182-
"      "       ,         ()  "
http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189       20.07.2015

----------

> :


 ...          ,   "" ,     .    .

----------

roznica fsrar su
 .      1.

----------


## annka14

!

----------

1

----------


## deklarant_

> !


     ,     ??



> roznica fsrar su
>  .      1.


      ??,  ??

----------


## AndreyZh

*15.11.15*     :ѻ -      .  , :

-         ;
-       ;
-             /;
-             ..

  ( ),         : http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281

----------

> roznica fsrar su
>  .      1.


      .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> .  .


  -      ""     -"" (   ),     .    ?

----------


## LOL_

,         ,  ,     ?..

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,         ,  ,     ?..


 ...     ""  5

----------

!       ,      ,      .

----------


## lenchikkev

!       . , ,   ,     (      )  , , ,         ?  ,       ,     ,    .      ,  .     ?

----------


## LOL_

1.01.16    ?      ???

----------


## __

1  2016

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        2016

----------


## __

""        , 15 ,     ,    ,        ,             ,      .  .
            1 , -  ..

----------


## annka14

.       .     ,     ,      ?

----------


## __

*AndreyZh, deklarant,* ,   ,    ,     ,   :-(
 ,   - ,   .
1.      ,    ,      ( , ),    ,    (  ,   )  ?
2.  :
      ,    
      curl.exe,    bat,   hle.exe
 ,  ,   ?

----------

1.  ,  ,    ,      , .    -. 
2.    -  .   "".   curl.exe (     ,   ,   ,   hle.)    ()      .  .bat   .  ,       ,    ,  hle.exe. D   ,    (  ,   .)  1   -   -  .  ..

----------


## LOL_

01.01.2016,   ? 1    ? _
     ...     jacart,   ,   ?   ,     ?

----------


## annka14

,      ?           ?

----------


## annka14

,            ?

----------


## annka14

,         ?

----------

?           ()   ,  ,     JaCarta  ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> 01.01.2016,   ? 1    ? _
>      ...     jacart,   ,   ?   ,     ?


 ,      ,   15.12.15...          .         . ""...

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,      ?           ?


      ...        .    -   ...    PDF-417 ,     .    ,  .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,            ?


  ""         ,       ...   -        :,       ...     ...

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,         ?


 !             ...    ,      :Wow:

----------


## AndreyZh

> ?           ()   ,  ,     JaCarta  ?


   : http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281 -             ,    " "

----------


## __

> 


       curl.exe  hle.exe   ?   ?

----------

> curl.exe  hle.exe   ?   ?


!     . 





> ,      ,   15.12.15...          .         . ""...


, ,   11.11.2015 ,    , "",   "". ,      +   ,   ,      .  2000. 
     :       ?            1.01.2016? , ,  .

----------


## __

> 1.01.2016?


   456   ,       .

----------


## __

> !     .


 ,         ?  ,   .. ?

----------

,   .
   ,              ?

   ( )   1     1 .
    1  ?   JaCarta?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,         ?


  50  , ...



> ,   .. ?


   , ..        ,   5

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,   .
>    ,              ?
> 
>    ( )   1     1 .
>     1  ?   JaCarta?


  1:       ( ),   1: ( )       ...  1:     ""  ""

----------


## maxsheb

, ,       ,  ?

----------


## annka14

,             ,    - ?))

----------

,  -      ()    2016.,    ,    .   . 
?

----------

> 1:       ( ),   1: ( )       ...  1:     ""  ""


 ...   ,     (((
   ,         1   1 .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ...   ,     (((
>    ,         1   1 .


     ,    ""...      3

----------


## ˸

!     .    ,  ,    JaCarta   .   :           ,      ,      ,    ?   - ip  (  )?   -  . .

----------

> ,    ""...      3


    1,  
"   ,     11      "

----------


## ˸

.      31.12.2015.   01.01.16 -   .
         ,      ,  ,       -    1

----------

. 
      . JaCarta       .      .  ,     ,  ,      . 
   ,       ,      ,    JaCarta?

----------


## LOL_

!!!       ! :Girl Smile:

----------

> ?           ()   ,  ,     JaCarta  ?


       ,    .  ,       .
 ,    1,   " "        .

----------

> ,    .  ,       .
>  ,    1,   " "        .


 .     (  ) - .   - .  -     ,    .    "" -   -  .   (   )      1.01.2016  1.07.2016.                  .     -     .

----------


## maxsheb

,       ,     ?

----------

> ,       ,     ?


   ,     .  ,    . http://video-miting.ru/discussion/show/1/comments      ,    ,      .

----------


## annka14

,              .   ?

----------

> ,              .   ?


 ,  .

----------


## annka14

?

----------

> ?


.
http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281

"_           :    ->    JaCarta   PKI/ ,    ->       ->       ->       ->       ,    .      ._"

----------


## 161

.   ,    .. ?   :
: Intel Atom N2600; : 2048 ; HDD: 320 ; Intel GMA 3600; WiFi; WEB-; Free DOS

----------


## annka14

????????

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,    .. ?   :
> : Intel Atom N2600; : 2048 ; HDD: 320 ; Intel GMA 3600; WiFi; WEB-; Free DOS


.      -  ,  18,    .
        ,    /       1..3 .      .         ,  ,     .

----------


## annka14

:       ?????????????

----------


## ˸

> :       ?????????????

----------


## annka14

...   /   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ...   /   ?

----------


## annka14

> 


   :
1.       
2.         
?   ?

----------


## ˸

> :
> 1.       
> 2.         
> ?   ?


          01.01.2016,       01.07.2016

----------


## annka14

> 01.01.2016,       01.07.2016


     ,   ,            ,     ,

----------


## deklarant_

,        :



> :
> " : " ,  ()  ()
> 22N000000HYWPFCQP1J01EP50708007000088GJLYFZM3UTWTZKESCYF1YHVBIRS4F5F        .   ,    
>  22N000000HYWPFCQP1J01EP50708007000088GJLYFZM3UTWTZKESCYF1YHVBIRS4F5F    "
>       500          .     ".  ..      ,      ,

----------


## annka14

> ,        :


   ,         .     .     ,         .              .    - ?????!!

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         .     .     ,         .              .    - ?????!!


        ,    ,               ,     ,  ,  ,          , ..  .               ,    

          01.01.2016          ,      , . 
1.    ,  , ,        ,       . 
  xml-     :
 BottlingDate    (. 3     )
 TTNNumber      (. 10     )
 TTNDate -  .
 EGAISNumber                    .
 EGAISDate -        .

2.     ,    (   ), *       .*

2.1.  ,    .   22  2012 .
  xml-     :
 BottlingDate    (. 3     ).
 TTNNumber      (. 10     ).
 TTNDate -  .
 EGAISNumber                  (. 12 . 3     ).
 EGAISDate -      (. 12     ).

2.2.  ,    .   22  2012 .
  xml-     :
 BottlingDate    (. 3     ).
 TTNNumber      (. 10     ).
 TTNDate -  .
 EGAISNumber                    .
 EGAISDate -        .

2.3.  ,  ()    .   22  2012 .
  xml-     :
 BottlingDate     .
 TTNNumber   .
 TTNDate     .
 EGAISNumber                      (      ).  
 EGAISDate -      (      ).

2.4.  ,  ()    .   22  2012 .
  xml-     :
 BottlingDate     .
 TTNNumber   .
 TTNDate -    .
 EGAISNumber                       .
 EGAISDate -       .

----------


## __

,  ?                ?
         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ?                ?
>          ?


,  :

----------


## __

,    ?
 -        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ?
>  -        ?


                       . ,      1.06,        1.07.    .
         "TEST"

----------


## __

, ..       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ..       ?


        .

----------


## piryaz

, , .       .
        ? 
     ?     .      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , , .       .
>         ? 
>      ?     .      ?


       ,          01.01.2016, ..  ,          .         01.01.2016.     .

----------


## piryaz

!

----------

, ! ,   :

1. "         ,      ."
2. " ,      ."

- :    ., ,    .,   .  .

.

----------

1C  2.1.9.12 3300     .       .

----------

> , ! ,   :
> ...- :    ., ,    .,   .  .


   .     .    .   ,   .

----------


## __

?

----------

!        !              250-300 ..      .          .             , ,   ..,          ! !        100    ,      ,  /,        !    3    12   .                ,            !

----------

.  . .     50 ..   ,  2000,  2000. !    .   ,  1 (   ) -3300.      .     .  100 ...   !    !      ,   100 000,   200 000.     ""     , , ,   . ,   ...
  ?  .       -  .     8,5%  .    - 25%.   .   ...

----------


## __

2002 .,    ,       ,        ,    ,        .

----------

> 2002 .,    ,       ,        ,    ,        .


  . , 10,8%    ,    ,   600 000,  65 000,    ,    ,   -,   .
       ,         (,  )   ,  ..  ,         , ,   5000,      ,    -  .

----------

. .   3000   ,  ...  - .    ?

----------


## Anton P.

,       :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrtVPBAi8yk

 ,    2011 ,       ""  "-" .

    ,           50-100 .  0,5 .        .

!      ...      ! ()
    ,      1 . .

----------


## AndreyZh

> . .   3000   ,  ...  - .    ?


*!* -  "    ".       " ",      "",           .     ,    : http://www.declarplus.ru/index/egais/0-39

  ...   ,    :

1.  !  "" 5  , ..  *15 000 * 
2.       -  !            ,     "" ?
3.   : , ,   .     !
4.   ""   , ..     ,         .
5. ,            - "MS Access"    ...     ,  **   , ..    ..1    :Redface:

----------


## Muzik

> , ! ,   :
> 
> 1. "         ,      ."
> 2. " ,      ."
> 
> - :    ., ,    .,   .  .
> 
> .


LiteBox            ....

----------


## .

> LiteBox            ....


        ,  ,    .
   ?

----------


## _man

..     !)  !!!        ..   ,    "LiteBox".    1 , !    ,    -   ..  ...         .. 500 .  -  .. ,        ..

----------


## .

,         ,    . ,   ,   .

----------


## ir*

.
,,     :  ,       RSA ( ),  : 
" {"success":false,"msg":"CreateCertificateRequest failed","response""      ?

----------


## .

> ..     !)  !!!        ..   ,    "LiteBox".    1 , !    ,    -   ..  ...         .. 500 .  -  .. ,        ..



  ,   !!!

http://vk.com/liteboxru?w=wall-89748224_461

----------


## _man

> ,   !!!
> 
> http://vk.com/liteboxru?w=wall-89748224_461


 ...    !?     ..

----------


## annka14

!     ,    -  . ,       ????

----------


## annka14

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

> !!!!!!!!!!!


 http://in.litebox.ru/accounts/signup/,   14 ,   .

----------


## annka14

> http://in.litebox.ru/accounts/signup/,   14 ,   .


!!

----------


## annka14

,       cURL,     ,   ?????!!!!!!!

----------


## annka14

,       cURL,     ,   ?????!!!!!!!

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54578610

----------


## annka14

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54578610


  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


   ,     cURL.exe   windows.    hle.exe ( )   cURL.exe        hle.exe.  
cURL.exe  Windows (32 bit)  https://yadi.sk/d/mvxrHiemkgkvF

----------


## annka14

> ,     cURL.exe   windows.    hle.exe ( )   cURL.exe        hle.exe.  
> cURL.exe  Windows (32 bit)  https://yadi.sk/d/mvxrHiemkgkvF


,

----------


## annka14

> ,     cURL.exe   windows.    hle.exe ( )   cURL.exe        hle.exe.  
> cURL.exe  Windows (32 bit)  https://yadi.sk/d/mvxrHiemkgkvF


!!!   ,   1.0.6     ?!     ???:??

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!   ,   1.0.6     ?!     ???:??


 ,      ,       1.07    
     01.01.,

----------


## annka14

1      ,   50..    .     3300,   -  ?????

----------


## annka14

> ,      ,       1.07    
>      01.01.,


 ,           ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           ???


,    ,    ,   ,    .        :   .

----------


## annka14

> ,    ,    ,   ,    .        :   .


!      ,           !       ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !      ,           !       ,  ?


,      ,   Windows 7  8.  windows 10  .    windows   .
. http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/3399024#tab-properties
 :



> ,    /       1..3 .      .         ,  ,     .

----------


## .

http://moskva.beeline.ru/shop/detail...3g-16gb-black/

    4 999 ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,    ,   ,    .        :   .


  1.0.7   ,        .    "" ,        .
        :
   -  ?
1.         
2.    .
3.         .
4.          . (     )
5.    ,           .
6.             .
7.      " " 
   .

1.
2.  ,          .
3..             .
4..
5.,                .
6.
7..

----------


## annka14

> 1.0.7   ,        .    "" ,        .
>         :
>    -  ?
> 1.         
> 2.    .
> 3.         .
> 4.          . (     )
> 5.    ,           .
> 6.             .
> ...



      - ,

----------


## __

,     ?
  -     ?

----------


## __

> 2.  ,          .


_            ?_
  ,       2     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> _            ?_
>   ,       2     ?


   ,       ,   (   )
    ,     01.01

----------


## ir*

.   ?  JaCarty ,    -  egais.ru     -   ( ) -   -    ( .) -  -  -   -       -  {"success":false,"msg":"CreateCertificateRequest failed","response":"      ?

----------


## annka14

> ,       ,   (   )
>     ,     01.01


  ,   ,         011.01.16        ,      01.01.16.  ,       ,      ????         .  ????????????????

----------


## __

> ,       ,   (   )
>     ,     01.01


,            (- ,     )  .
  -        ,             ,    ,      10   .
_            ?_

----------


## __

,           .    .

----------

> ,           .    .


  ,       .     " ".  ,       1.7     (   )        ("")      .   .    ,     ,  ,    :Smilie:    1.01.2016      .      ?

----------


## __

,             ?   ?       ,       ?        ?    .     ,  ,  ,          .         :-)

----------


## annka14

,   ,         011.01.16        ,      01.01.16.  ,       ,      ????         .  ????????????????

----------

,  - ,         )) 
     . 
  deklarant_    (   10       )))
         ...

*annka14*,         .

----------


## annka14

,   )))  -        ,                 ??)

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,         011.01.16        ,      01.01.16.  ,       ,      ????         .  ????????????????


     01.01.16     ,       ,          -        .       .

----------


## HotelM

> .   ?  JaCarty ,    -  egais.ru     -   ( ) -   -    ( .) -  -  -   -       -  {"success":false,"msg":"CreateCertificateRequest failed","response":"      ?


      egais2016.ru
  .

----------


## annka14

> 01.01.16     ,       ,          -        .       .


              ????

----------

**:
1)   ,       ?     ?     ?   ?
2)             ?  ,  ,  -  .   ? ,    ?  ? ,        ?    2      -    ?  2     ,     ?
3)     ,   ,       ?    ,      (        )?

----------


## deklarant_

> ????


 ,    01.01               ,              ,               .
,         ,

----------


## ir*

> egais2016.ru
>   .


!

----------


## __

,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ?


  "  "

----------


## annka14

> ,    01.01               ,              ,               .
> ,         ,


!

----------


## __

?           http://localhost:8080,  .
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?           http://localhost:8080,  .
>    .


     1.0.7, ..

----------


## __

,    ,         -     ,        , .. 2    ,         ,   ,      .

----------


## Knapweed

-,      )           ?     -    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -,      )           ?     -    ?


      ,  RSA  .  ,

----------


## Knapweed

> ,  RSA  .  ,


..      ?     ,      ,          ,     ..

----------


## LOL_

https://news.mail.ru/economics/24085305/
  . ,   ....     ..

----------


## __

,      ,    
http://www.newsru.com/russia/25nov2015/matv.html

----------

!

----------


## __

,     .
     ,      ,  ,     __ ,   :
1.   2000.    ( )
2.      ,     (                     )
3.                   .
4.   ,     ,        ,    .
5.          ,    .
6.  ,    ,     ,           (         -   , .  2000.)
  ,    2 ,       ,    ,      ""   ,       1.07.
        ,     .
_P.S.      ,  ._

----------

!   ,        (  ,   ):
1. 3     . .               .          .
2.   RSA ,        " "   (  -     ...) "  ". ,              "". .
3.     :  -     " "?    ?    . ,       ?  ,    ?
4.   -      , .. ", , , , "  ", "    ?

----------


## annka14

!   .   -    !!!!!
1.          01,01,16,          ?
2.             ????
3.         ,        01,01,16   ,    ?????

----------


## annka14

,      ,    ?      ,        ????

----------


## deklarant_

> !   .   -    !!!!!
> 1.          01,01,16,          ?
> 2.             ????
> 3.         ,        01,01,16   ,    ?????


1.   - 1.16  :     () /       .  1.4.  2015
2.  -  ( . ),     
3.   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.06.2015)
 23.   ()       ,    
2.   ,      ()       ,    ,  ,    ,  :
2)         ()  ( )    ()       **   ,  () ,       , , ,   (   )...*.    *        ,            
..        ,    ,  ,     ,                             .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,    ?      ,        ????


          01.10.2016, ..          .

----------


## annka14

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54590907]1.   - 1.16  :     () /       .  1.4.  2015
2.  -  ( . ),     
3.   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.06.2015)
 23.   ()       ,    
2.   ,      ()       ,    ,  ,    ,  :
2)         ()  ( )    ()       **   ,  () ,       , , ,   (   )...*.    *        ,            
..        ,    ,  ,     ,                             .[/QUOT

!      ,    , ..           ,       ???

----------


## annka14

!      ,    , ..           ,       ???

----------


## deklarant_

> !      ,    , ..           ,       ???


        01.01.2016, ..           (  )      ,         ().

----------

,          ?  ...

----------


## Dimch

> ,          ?  ...


   2016.  :Smilie:

----------


## annka14

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


      ?

----------


## annka14

> ?


 ,          () /       .  1.4. 2015

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          () /       .  1.4. 2015


      1

----------


## annka14

> 1

----------


## annka14

01,01,16,      01,01,16

----------


## annka14

> 


   ,      .              ,         01,01,16

----------


## annka14

> 


   ,     ,   ,        , ..     ???????

----------

> **:
> 1)   ,       ?     ?     ?   ?
> 2)             ?  ,  ,  -  .   ? ,    ?  ? ,        ?    2      -    ?  2     ,     ?
> 3)     ,   ,       ?    ,      (        )?


 :Frown:   -.  :Frown:    .
1) ,      ,       ?
2)   ,        ,         ?        ?
3)     -.      ?

----------


## annka14

> -.    .
> 1) ,      ,       ?
> 2)   ,        ,         ?        ?
> 3)     -.      ?


 ,      ,  ,

----------

> () /       .  1.4. 2015


      " "    .

----------


## annka14

-       
,        - ?

----------


## moryaha

> 01.01.2016,   ? 1    ? _
>      ...     jacart,   ,   ?   ,     ?


 ,   , 3 .

----------


## moryaha

,   ,  - .        ...     -   " "...,   .        ,  1 ,

----------


## moryaha

"" -3 . ,  15 .

----------


## moryaha

,             , ,  -     .   ?
1) + -5. 
2)1  (  )-3300
3)   (           ..),     -
Youjie HF600    2D Imager  Honeywell- 13500 
4)   
FPrint-11  -LIGHT-
,      QR- ( ),   
1-    .,  22 .
5)        HUB-19-12 ..
  1      -  8.2
          8.2,    ,,    ,   ....

----------


## deklarant_

> ...     -   " "...,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,             , ,  -     .   ?
> 1) + -5. 
> 2)1  (  )-3300
> 3)   (           ..),     -
> Youjie HF600    2D Imager  Honeywell- 13500 
> 4)   
> FPrint-11  -LIGHT-
> ,      QR- ( ),   
> 1-    .,  22 .
> ...


1.   1900+2000 
3.         , ..     
4. 1 ,      68-     ,

----------

> ,   ,  - .        ...     -   " "...,   .        ,  1 ,


,  , , ,    .      .   - .    ,   ,       ,  ,   ,         .        ,     ,        . ,      "",     .   ,    .xml       curl  bat   , .. , , "",    .

----------

, ,     ,      ,       2    JaCart o?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,     ,      ,       2    JaCart o?


  ,             .   01.01.2016                   ().     ,       .

----------


## moryaha

_



			
				4. 1 ,      68-     ,      
			
		

[/QUOTE]_
  ,   -   .

----------


## .

,          .    - 1.              1 . 2-           .   -  pos  ,             1 .   50  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          .    - 1.              1 . 2-           .   -  pos  ,             1 .   50  .


 ,     01.07   , ..  -      ,    1.    : (,),  (     ),      -  , ,     ,  .

----------


## .

> ,     01.07   , ..  -      ,    1.    : (,),  (     ),      -  , ,     ,  .


      JaCarta,   ,    Retail Declaration,                .     ,         .     .      (),   1   ,      ,   -   .           ,  ,   , 1    . (   POS   ).

----------


## annka14

?

----------


## annka14

> ,  , , ,    .      .   - .    ,   ,       ,  ,   ,         .        ,     ,        . ,      "",     .   ,    .xml       curl  bat   , .. , , "",    .


        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


           , ..     ,          01.01.2016.         , ..          1  .                ,     ,   18.  .
 ,  ,       01.07     01.01.2016  ,  ,      .

----------

,  :
1.                    (   )?      *    (.12)  .    ?
      ,      ?      ()      -12?

2.      ,  "" ,     , 
,            ?

----------


## annka14

> , ..     ,          01.01.2016.         , ..          1  .                ,     ,   18.  .
>  ,  ,       01.07     01.01.2016  ,  ,      .


       ,   1 8 (),   - (  ,   ),   LiteBox (   , ..   ),     Retail Deklaration??????       ,  -   -   ????!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## annka14

> ,  :
> 1.                    (   )?      *    (.12)  .    ?
>       ,      ?      ()      -12?
> 
> 2.      ,  "" ,     , 
> ,            ?


2,       ,             , ..          .    ,      ))))))     ,        ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   1 8 (),   - (  ,   ),   LiteBox (   , ..   ),     Retail Deklaration??????       ,  -   -   ????!!!!!!!!!!!!


  ,       -  ,        
    -

----------


## annka14

> ,       -  ,        
>     -


    ,       ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,        .


      ( )      http://olegon.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=369

----------


## annka14

> ( )      http://olegon.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=369


, !!))

----------

, !
           ?
     ..

    ...

  :
   ?     ,  ?

----------


## __

( 1.07)         ?     ,    ?

----------


## annka14

> ( 1.07)         ?     ,    ?


    ,

----------


## .

?   .

----------


## .

,  .    POS      .  ,      ,    , 1     1- ,   ,   1 -      QR   ,   -  ,      .  POS  ,    ,     1, Retail Declaration .  ,       -  (      )   POS .   ,     (    POS ).     ?)))

----------

.       ,   . -       , ,            ,       ,       .     ,       .

----------


## annka14

> ,  .    POS      .  ,      ,    , 1     1- ,   ,   1 -      QR   ,   -  ,      .  POS  ,    ,     1, Retail Declaration .  ,       -  (      )   POS .   ,     (    POS ).     ?)))


   ,         ,  ,      ,     ,       .

----------


## .

> ,         ,  ,      ,     ,       .


,      ?      - 1.   ,    1    (,   Retail Declaration). 2- POS .        .

----------


## deklarant_

> ( 1.07)         ?     ,    ?


.




> (   )


.

----------


## deklarant_

> .       ,   . -       , ,            ,       ,       .     ,       .


  ,          , ,    ,     .

----------

> ,          , ,    ,     .


         - ,    ,             ,     ,     ,         ,     .         , -   ,       .

----------


## __

*deklarant*,      2 ,      ,   1.07.      ,           .     .

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant*,      2 ,      ,   1.07.      ,    ,       .     .


      1.06  1.07,    2.0      .
     .  . (30.11)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOp9...ature=youtu.be
 .  .     (23.11)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbGKdjjnIlI

----------


## __

.
   ,    ,   ,    http://government.ru/media/files/G8h...soJOWMA6A5.pdf
                  ,          .        ,  .
     ,      .

----------

,   ,      ? ( ,      )

----------

.         ,   ,   ,     . 
  ,      1.0.7  (   update/download      1.0.7),   .  1.0.6   ,  "   "    .    4  -  -.   . ? "  " - -  "..." - .  ,  .   . .    -  .    -  - .    2016 -   .       ?   , ,  1.0.5,   .  .
  , ,      .       .       . .  .   - .         ,   .  - .        ,   ,          .  . 
  .           ,   . ,   ,       !
  , , .      1.0.7??

  .    ,    -  .    ,  ,    ,    -  !   1.0.6 ,  PKI    , ..  .  -   .   1.0.7  ?    ,  ,   1.0.6...

----------


## deklarant_



----------

> 4)   
> FPrint-11  -LIGHT-
> ,      QR- ( ),


    QR-?       .

----------

.      ?

----------

JaCarta   ? 
   ?      ?
      ?

    ...


          :
*   .      .*

      ?

----------

> 


   .  http://localhost:8080/

 version:1.0.6
changeSet:3216cbdb63bc+
buildNumber:618
    - . RSA    .    .

----------


## __

> JaCarta   ? 
>    ?      ?
>       ?
>     ...


   #587  20- ,

----------

...   . http://localhost:8080/   -  ,    -  ,  IE -       . -    .
.      .   .
   .      -   .        .
      1.0.7?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          .


  ,        ,

----------


## deklarant_

> JaCarta   ? 
>    ?      ?
>       ?


    ,  ,   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ...   . http://localhost:8080/   -  ,    -  ,  IE -       . -    .
> .      .   .
>    .      -   .        .
>       1.0.7?


  ,     ,       1.0.7,     1.0.7

----------


## __

> ,        ,


       2009 . ,    ,   . 2012 -           ,  ,    ,  ..

----------

> ,     ,       1.0.7,     1.0.7


              ?   ,        ,     ()          -  .   ( )             -.
   - -    -.

----------


## deklarant_

> ?   ,        ,     ()          -  .   ( )             -.
>    - -    -.


 ,   ,      ,       . ,      - ,                  ,  ,     .

----------

... ...
   .  .        ,   .       ,      .         . ,  ,      xml,  .
                 ,     .
.      .        .      ,   1.07.2016     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   1.07.2016     .


  ,    ,         - -

----------

> ,    ,         - -


 .  ...   ,     ,         1.07.2016,    .   "" .      .         ( ),        ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ...   ,     ,         1.07.2016,    .   "" .      .         ( ),        ...


:        1  2016 .  ,        , , , ,   ,      , , ,        ?
:      :
‑        , , ,     300 .     1  2015 .;
‑        , , ,     300 .     1  2016 .;
‑    ** ,  , ,     1  2016 .

 1  2016                 .
http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

  -  (   ),  (   ), ,   ** ,       ;
( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)

----------

, .     . ,     !  ,     , ,   ! :Smilie:

----------

,   ?

----------


## AndreyZh

:yes:  :Redface:  :yes: 




> ...   .    ,    -  ...


  ...          ...      ? 




> .   .   ""    , -  Word  Excel,  : , ,    -  !    .
> 
>      .   , , ,   .       ?.
>    4 .        ,       .  ,  ,   .   -  ,  ,     - ID,  ,    .    ?   ?
> 
>    .        ,       ID,  ,   . ?    ,   ,    " "    .    ( ,   ) ,  .      .  -     - , , . !   .    - , ,     .
> 
>    ,       ,  ,      ,      ,     .   ,   .

----------

*__*, 
*deklarant_*, !

----------


## annka14

> ,      ?      - 1.   ,    1    (,   Retail Declaration). 2- POS .        .


  ,       .        LiteBox,    .

----------


## annka14

> ,   ,      ? ( ,      )


.     ,

----------


## annka14

> QR-?       .


       ,    (!!!)      !

----------


## annka14

> JaCarta   ? 
>    ?      ?
>       ?
> 
>     ...
> 
> 
>           :
> *   .      .*
> ...


     !        egais2016.ru        ,     !

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,       .        LiteBox,    .


   ,  "",           ...     , ..  ...           Web  -    ,    ""  ,        ?

----------


## annka14

> ,  "",           ...     , ..  ...           Web  -    ,    ""  ,        ?


    ))))     ,    !

----------

> ...          ...      ?


    ...        .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ...        .


 -    :Smilie:    ""     ...

 ,   " :" -     ,     "  "    ,    ,    ""      " "...  -        1:,        ...   .         :     , ,   ,     ...  (* -* )    ,        "" .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ))))     ,    !


      146% !    ,    ,         (   ),   ""  ""    ...          :No-no:

----------

> ,        ?


,         ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,         ?


     !!!   ,  ""      ,       ,      ... ,      ""     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

,    ,   ...
   ,  .  .  1 .  .     .
:         ?

----------

> :         ?


    ?    4  2015   2016,   . ,        ,  18 ,  19-  ,  ,     18-  2017,    18  2017  ..     .  .            . 18- , 19- ,  20-   .       1-20  2016,         ,       -   ,        .    .

----------

,     ,     (        ), JaCarta         ?

----------

> ?    4  2015   2016,   . ,        ,  18 ,  19-  ,  ,     18-  2017,    18  2017  ..     .  .            . 18- , 19- ,  20-   .       1-20  2016,         ,       -   ,        .    .


!!! 
    4 .2015.     -,    .

----------


## annka14

> ,     ,     (        ), JaCarta         ?


  ,

----------

> ,


   .   !

----------

.       .    ( 18,  )    ,       .   ,   .     .         .  ,    !     ,   .   ,        .    ,     .  ,     . .         !  , , . :        ,         , ""??   .  ,    ,    -  ...   ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

> ))))     ,    !


 )    ,     1   ,         ,    .   ,     ,            ,   ,         ,     ,     ,            .             ,        .

----------


## _

? ?

----------

> , ..     ,          01.01.2016.


     01.07.2016       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.07.2016       ?


    ,  ,  ,  ,          ,      .     
     ,      01.07             .

----------


## _

, .      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , .      ?


        (   ),

----------

,  -.             .   .       .  -           (   ).     -    ?
    .            ?                              ?

----------


## kazakowa

,         .
,   100  ,      - 1 .      ,   .  ,         99  . 
       ,         99 .    231 "   "     "    ".        100%,      " ".
       ??
     , ,   /            ,   .  ,      .
    ,     ,  ,       ,   ,    . -     .

----------


## _

> (   ),


   !  !  !      ,        !

----------

> .       .    ( 18,  )    ,       .   ,   .     .         .  ,    !     ,   .   ,        .    ,     .  ,     . .         !  , , . :        ,         , ""??   .  ,    ,    -  ...   ,   ,   ?


  ,   .
,     ,    .        .    .     ,    .       .     ,     .... 2.12.2016  13.45,    "     -    .  .    ! 
. .   .            .   .  .. !      - ! , .        1.0.1 !!!      1.0.7 !
       ,  .           , ..     .  , bat-  :Smilie:

----------

> . .   .


... ...    !    ,        .    .     ,      .         ,    ,      .
      ,  ,    , ,   ,  -! -  .  - .  ,  ,    .. 
  -   -  ,    , "" (  ?) .

----------


## Vasilchenko

> ,  "",           ...     , ..  ...           Web  -    ,    ""  ,        ?


 ,     ,      .            .

----------


## LOL_

.
  ,      ....
   , ..  .
   ,  10 .,     .   ,     (    ?)...   ?
....    -  ....(((((
,  !!!!

----------


## LOL_

!!!!
,  !!!!     !!!! )))

----------


## SilverKnight

, -    ?))

----------

,   ,  . 
:     ? ,   ,   ?

----------


## Zvark

,  ,   /    ,      ,   ,   ,            ,       ?

----------


## .

> , -    ?))


  )))      )

----------


## dimar

> ,   ,  . 
> :     ? ,   ,   ?


 .     ,   .      ,     .

----------


## dimar

> ,  ,   /    ,      ,   ,   ,            ,       ?


     -    .  -  (  ) -  .

----------

2.12.2015 ? . 
    .   ,   ,          ,  :  ()       ,    .        .  - ,   .  ,  ,   1.01.2016       . :      ,        .

----------


## Olegn_g



----------


## Olegn_g



----------


## Olegn_g

!  ..       ...

  //


   (       ) -  ,    Pin- (  ) -  11111111 -   SSL-  -      ... -  -   -  -  :"     .", "
    "   -   ,  Pin- 0987654321 ,     ...
  ?

  JaCarta  ...
 PKI -   11111111,    
  -  0987654321,     


        - ,      JaCarta :
1.  PKI
-   ,     .    1,1    030000075143   -  - ,       CN = 030000075143   ...
2.   
-   ,         :
) 12-2015-623200440099 ()       
) 1212011111-623200440099           2 : 
   ,   -  -    
   ,   -  -       (, ,  ..)

----------


## Olegn_g

(   ,  -  )

  03.12.15  04.12.15
  - (,    )    -   (9000 .).           .          (       -  ,    egais2016) -      ,    .


     JaCartt   
 PKI -       -    
  -      "      "

 ?   ,     ?

----------


## __

. 20 #587

----------

> . 20 #587


 .        ,    .  .,   .     .    ,   -   ,    "" .
   -        2000 ??      - .   :
 " "  ,  !    ()   ,    .         ( )  .  "".
  !!!  -    .   !
  : ,    ,  ,    !!     .
 ,      - .  ,    .

----------


## Olegn_g

> " "  ,  !    ()   ,    .         ( )  .  "".


  :    (  ) - "","", "", "", "".
 : 
1."" (      ..  ) -   "       " -       "Test623200440099" ?
2.      ""  ""  -   "" -      (.1),   "  " (   ?) -  ""
3.        .. -  ?
?

----------

1. 
2.    ,   .    -      .     2  3. 
3. .       ,   ,      ( )   . ,  ( )       !     ,

----------


## __

,       ,

----------


## Olegn_g

> 1. 
> 3. .       ,   ,      ( )   . ,  ( )       !     ,


 - ,  ,         " "...   15 .  ..." "   ...
  -  -      ?
   ()  ..
  - ...  25 ...   2.0..

----------


## __

> -  -      ?


    :    (     )   ,

----------

. .    2.0,  ,    ,      -.  ,    2016

----------


## Olegn_g

,    ?    localhost:8080?
     , , xml ,  .
  - RS  .
1)  -     ,    .     e-mail   .
    ?

----------


## __

2.0   ,

----------


## __

> ,    ?    localhost:8080?

----------

> ,    ?    localhost:8080?
>      , , xml ,  .
>   - RS  .
> 1)  -     ,    .     e-mail   .
>     ?


 . 
1     ?  ,             ,    ,    .
2.  .  ,    curl,     .     ,   ,   "" :Smilie:    ...  ...   ,  - .     . 
 ,  "EGAIS"          hle.exe,  curl.exe,    ,   .    -  .   .   -  .    . 
     . !

----------


## Olegn_g

> . 
> 1     ?  ,             ,    ,    .
> 2.  .  ,    curl,     .     ,   ,   ""   ...  ...   ,  - .     .


1.      -  .
2. -   ,      ,          .  ,    ...

----------


## Olegn_g

( ) -       ,    ,  ,      (localhost:8080  ) -     - -   ...
    .
 ()      -     -    -   (  25) -     (localhost:8080)  ..  
      ,       (JaCarta).   localhost:8080 -      ,   ...  JaCarta     "12-2015-623200440099",     "1512011111-6232" .

----------


## Olegn_g

roznica  (    -  )?  ,  ..  ,             ...

----------

1.  ,    2.0...       ,     .
2.         .
3.       -  
4           -     .

----------


## __

> roznica  (    -  )?  ,  ..  ,             ...


    ,  5 .

----------


## Olegn_g

> 1.  ,    2.0...       ,     .


      2.0 -         ( 2 ),      (  ,   )...
      (      -        )    .   1500 ./.  1- ,    (  )  " "... 2-  (),    1000
/ ;  6-  (),    3000 /..."

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,  5 .


,  5    ...

----------


## Olegn_g

!    ( - ).
     "" -   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ( - ).
>      "" -   ?


       ,              ,   ,    .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,              ,   ,    .


  ..      -  " " -       (), , -       ....    ()     ""   . ?

----------


## __

,     ,  20 .  ,    ,          ,       ,   ,         ,    ()

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,     ,  20 .  ,    ,          ,       ,   ,         ,    ()


     (  " "   "")...
   - , , ... 
       ?       " "  ?       (.).
      (.)
   ""  - "" ()?

----------


## __

> ""  - "" ()?


 ,           (   ),    .  ,

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,           (   ),    .  ,


     2...3 . .
    .
    ...    ?    RiL      ,     .  500 .  ,    -     (   )        : , , ...    ?

----------

> .


?   ,   - ?    ,        ,   http://localhost:8080/        ?       ,    ?

----------

! !    ,      16%,    , ,        ....      ,  ,   ,         ,,   ...  ,        HUB-19,  11500,+ ,        ... ,     ,       HUB-19 ,     2     .   ,        ...,   !  ,    ,   ,       ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> ?   ,   - ?    ,        ,   localhost:8080        ?       ,    ?


 -  (   - )     .
     .
    ...

----------


## Olegn_g

:  (1 )   ( 2 )        ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> HUB-19,  11500,+ ,        ... ,     ,       HUB-19 ,     2     .   ,        ...,   !  ,    ,   ,       ?


 .
  ,     .

----------


## __

> ,   - ?    ,        ,          ?


     -  ,  ,    (     )

----------


## Olegn_g

> -  ,  ,    (     )


        ?       ,   -  ?

----------


## LOL_

> ...


     ?    ?

----------


## .

,     - ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     - ?


 ,    Motorola DS-409      DS-408           .          ,    ,     .
   K-System

----------


## .

> ,    Motorola DS-409      DS-408           .          ,    ,     .
>    K-System


.       ?   ?     ,  ,   PDF417,       64 (- 64  ) ,  30  -.        ,      ,  ,   1      .  ,-          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    Motorola DS-409      DS-408           .          ,    ,     .
>    K-System


     -4208  4308

----------


## Olegn_g

,  ..   700   500  ,  , .     ,     .         .    ,  "     ...",     ,    ,        .        - !   - ...

----------

!  .     ,            ?      ?

----------

> 2.12.2015 ? . 
>     .   ,   ,          ,  :  ()       ,    .        .  - ,   .  ,  ,   1.01.2016       . :      ,        .


  .
 ,  .       -  !  :Smilie: 
 15 .  :
1)    " ()       ,    ".
2)   -   3      .    7  .
3)      ,   ,      .         .
4)    ,   01.01.16    01.01.16 -       .      .
 :Cool:

----------


## _

> !  .     ,            ?      ?


  .
        . 
    (  )

----------

:    ...
,        ?     ?
   1  .

!    ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  .     ,            ?      ?


.

----------

> .


...

----------


## 22222222

,      ...
  ,    ..
2  ...
    1,      , (  ).
 .


        . ..    (  ) 
      1. ..     1     ..
     ,   ,    ...

----------

> . ..    (  ) 
>       1. ..     1     ..
>      ,   ,    ...


    !.   .      ,   (,    )            .     ,   ,   .    1  - 3300.      1.     .      -    .     .   ,  1       .      .

----------


## 22222222

> !.   .      ,   (,    )            .     ,   ,   .    1  - 3300.      1.     .      -    .     .   ,  1       .      .


 !!!!
  ..)

----------


## LOL_

> .
>         . 
>     (  )


  ?????  ,         ....

----------

> ?????  ,         ....


  :Smilie: 
 ,  ** .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .
>  ,  .       -  ! 
>  15 .  :
> 1)    " ()       ,    ".
> 2)   -   3      .    7  .
> 3)      ,   ,      .         .cool:


     : 1)       01.01.06  :    ,    -        ,  ; 2)    1  .   -   .
:   (, )       ...   ...

----------

.     ,          ,      .   (   ) -   ,  .         .  . .
  10   ,   ,     5   5 .  ?    ,  .      .  10    5.   ,  . .   5        .   - .
  ? -   !      ?         ?

  ...    ,   ,  .   ,  ,    20 -  ,      . ,          .   ,  ,   ,    ,  ,   ! - 20 !   ,     ,    .

----------


## Muzik

> .
>  ,  .       -  ! 
>  15 .  :
> 1)    " ()       ,    ".
> 2)   -   3      .    7  .
> 3)      ,   ,      .         .
> 4)    ,   01.01.16    01.01.16 -       .      .


1.        ,     ,           .
2.    3  7      ?            ?
3. .       :Smilie:

----------


## Muzik

> .     ,          ,      .   (   ) -   ,  .         .  . .
>   10   ,   ,     5   5 .  ?    ,  .      .  10    5.   ,  . .   5        .   - .
>   ? -   !      ?         ?


                    .

----------


## LOL_

-    ?         ?

----------


## Olegn_g

,      1-   .      10.00 1   .  ,        ?

----------


## __

10:00 1 ,  ,  ,   .     ,      20 ,    -   .

----------


## Olegn_g

> 10:00 1 ,  ,  ,   .     ,      20 ,    -   .


 :   ,       01.01.16   (  )    ,     (      ).               ...     ,      ,    .

----------


## .

> :   ,       01.01.16   (  )    ,     (      ).               ...     ,      ,    .


      (  )  ,  ?   ?

----------


## _

!    ,   - .
    - *****
        ,   ! 
  "" ,   !

----------


## viclobanov

1 ,       ?
 .

----------

> 1.        ,     ,           .
> 2.    3  7      ?            ?


1.       ? 
2.      -  3/7      . ..        (/ ).

----------

> .


   ?




> . 
>     (  )


  ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Novgorodecok

.  .  (  )     .     ,  .
    ?   ,    ?

----------


## LOL_

> .  .  (  )     .     ,  .
>     ?   ,    ?


    .

----------

? http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1336   " "         1.01.2016,           ?

----------


## __

.     ,   ,       ,      ,             .

----------

> 1.       ?


       ,   . .    ,     ,   . ,      .    , (  )        .

----------


## .

.         (  )  JaCarta  ,             ? ( )

----------


## _

! , ,       . 
     .   ,     .
 . 
   - "!"
   -    ,   ,   . 
      ,  , , ,  ...
       -   
       -  ...
     - .
   .   ,   !

----------


## _

)  .

----------

*_*,  ,      ,      .  .  
    ,    .

----------


## annka14

> .  .  (  )     .     ,  .
>     ?   ,    ?

----------


## bux.olga

,     ,   ,   ,         ,        ,       ( ),   10,          ++,      2 ,               ,  ,   ?   .  .  .

----------


## annka14

> !  .     ,            ?      ?


 !      ?

----------


## _

.

----------


## annka14

> ,     ,   ,   ,         ,        ,       ( ),   10,          ++,      2 ,               ,  ,   ?   .  .  .


            ?

----------


## _

> .  .  (  )     .     ,  .
>     ?   ,    ?

----------


## bux.olga



----------


## bux.olga

> ?

----------


## annka14

> 


        . ?

----------


## _

...       ...   -   , , ...
   ... -  - .
,      ?

----------


## bux.olga

> . ?


    ,   10   ,   ?

----------


## annka14

> ,   10   ,   ?


    ,        .   ?    ?

----------


## bux.olga

> ,        .   ?    ?


     ?         ++              ,      ,          , ,

----------


## annka14

> ?         ++              ,      ,          , ,


       ,

----------


## annka14

> ?         ++              ,      ,          , ,


     ?

----------


## .

> ?         ++              ,      ,          , ,


  JaCarta   http://aladdin-rd.ru/support/downloads/42120/

----------


## bux.olga

> ,        .   ?    ?

----------


## bux.olga

> ?

----------


## annka14

> 


 .    Java?

----------


## .

> 


          Mozilla,    IE   .

----------


## .

> .    Java?


  java.lang.NullpointerException

----------


## bux.olga

> .    Java?


 Java

----------


## annka14

> 


    ?

----------


## annka14

> Java


           Java.        ?

----------


## __

> Java

----------


## bux.olga

> 


 ,

----------


## bux.olga

,          ,    .     ,          .      .

----------


## annka14

> ,          ,    .     ,          .      .

----------


## annka14



----------

!               ,    .     . http://rosalko.biz/egais-roznica/por...egais-roznica/

----------

> ,


http://egais.ru/news/view?id=32
http://egais.ru
          ,  egais.ru     *  .* *Internet Explorer  9*  .              .     * -*   ,   *    Java*     .
 ?

----------

> 


    . .   1500   Retail Declaration    https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...l+Declaration/.   Retail Declaration     .    1   1650 .

----------

> !               ,    .     . http://rosalko.biz/egais-roznica/por...egais-roznica/


 http://rosalko.biz/egais-roznica/ins...eniyu-k-egais/

----------


## lara33

,    ,        , ..    ,    ,     01.01.2016   ,         ?       ,       (, ,   ..)        ?    .

----------


## Exc

> ,    ,        , ..    ,    ,     01.01.2016   ,         ?       ,       (, ,   ..)        ?    .


,        .   ,   1   -      .

----------


## .

"         : -."  ,  ?     ,    ""         ))))))   ,   ,   3-4    ,  " "   ,

----------


## __

Internet Explorer ?

----------


## annka14

.     ,     .      .    ???????????

----------


## annka14

> "         : -."  ,  ?     ,    ""         ))))))   ,   ,   3-4    ,  " "   ,


    ,  , ..      ,     Internet Explorer,   -   ,

----------


## annka14

> ,    ,        , ..    ,    ,     01.01.2016   ,         ?       ,       (, ,   ..)        ?    .


     ,      , ..              ,   ,      ,  4 .           .     !

----------


## .

> Internet Explorer ?


,  IE,    IE     .

----------

> .     ,     .      .    ???????????


 ,     .   .   .

----------

> ,      , ..              ,   ,      ,  4 .           .     !


       3500

----------


## annka14

> ,     .   .   .


 ?

----------

> ?


    "   "     .     ,    .

----------


## bux.olga

> "   "     .     ,    .


 "  "  ,    "   ",

----------


## lara33

> ,      , ..              ,   ,      ,  4 .           .     !


      2.12.15 http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1334   59-          ,       ,        .   ,  .

----------


## Dimch

> "         : -."  ,  ?     ,    ""         ))))))   ,   ,   3-4    ,  " "   ,


            ,    .

----------

-.   " "       .    ?      -, ? ,  ,  .

----------


## .

,   ,            .  ?  ?

----------

> -.   " "       .    ?      -, ? ,  ,  .


   ...

----------

> ,   ,            .  ?  ?


" " -   .      -   ?   ,  , ,      ,   -    -    .

----------

> -.   " "       .    ?      -, ? ,  ,  .


  ..     ,   !

----------


## natali_01

,   ,  01.07.16            ?

----------

> ,   ,  01.07.16            ?


         01.0716

----------


## .

> " " -   .      -   ?   ,  , ,      ,   -    -    .


 ,   ,     ....

----------


## 0075

,     .            ?

----------

> ,   ,     .... 57365


      -.   .  .  .    .

----------


## .

> -.   .  .  .    .


  : "       -  : java.nio.NoSuchFileException:..\conf\transport.properties

----------

> : "       -  : java.nio.NoSuchFileException:..\conf\transport.properties


1.  Windows?
2.   ?
  -     .

----------


## __

-  ?

----------

> -  ?


 . 
1  - ,    ,  .  -  7-    program files.
2. 


> ......conf\transport.properties


     .    8080,  PKI  .     ? (    ,   )   .   transport.properties    .    8080 . ?   ,  ......

----------


## .

> 1.  Windows?
> 2.   ?
>   -     .


1. Windows 8
2.    C\TT

  ,    ))))

----------


## __

.

----------


## deklarant_

,     ,       C:\TT\installer\bin\transport-installer-gui.bat


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbGKdjjnIlI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkrD...ature=youtu.be







> 1.                .
>    .
> 2.        .
> 3.   ,      c:\TT_test ( )
> 4.     Transport  Transport-updater
> 5.1   C:\TT_test\transporter\bin\UninstallDaemon.bat
> 5.2   C:\TT_test\updater\bin\UninstallDaemon.bat 
> 6.        Transport  Transport-updater
> 7.1.   C:\TT_test\transporter\bin\    InstallDaemon.bat UninstallDaemon.bat RunDaemon.bat StopDaemon.bat 
> ...

----------

> ,     ,       C:\TT\installer\bin\transport-installer-gui.bat


...       ,       (  )  -     .         ,  !        ,    (      ) ,      -    !!!        - - -    .        - ,        -  10 . , ,    :Smilie: 
    ,  hle,     .    bat  . 
           .    ,   (  - :Smilie: )  .       .   2016      . "       .           .  ,    ,       ,                , , ,     ,  -  ,       .".
     ,       ( )        .    .   
" -   -   .    -  - ."  :Smilie: 

!       .   .

 ..  7.1  7.2    ...

----------

.      ,   hle    ?   .

----------

> ,     .            ?


     ,        ,     .    -  .

----------


## AndreyZh

> .      ,   hle    ?   .


   ...       ,     ,               JaCarta...         ,

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,        ,     .    -  .


    1.0.7

----------

> ...       ,     ,               JaCarta...         ,


 ...    .   .       -   .     .       ,   .       .    ?     ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ...    .   .       -   .     .       ,   .       .    ?     ?


  ,        :

----------


## __

,       ,      - ,   .  1
http://kremlin.ru/acts/assignments/orders/50918

----------

,         .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         .   ?


     ,          ,       "  "  .

----------


## .

> . 
> 1  - ,    ,  .  -  7-    program files.
> 2.      .    8080,  PKI  .     ? (    ,   )   .   transport.properties    .    8080 . ?   ,  ......


,    ,    ,    : java.lang.IllegalstateException: Wrong response code:502

----------

,   1  10.3.34.2      .        .    -   ""? ,    ,      ?

----------

,    .        ? 
 ?

----------


## ertil

13.12.2015     Windows XP SP3     
               Windows XP SP3.            .

----------

> ,    .        ? 
>  ?


.    : "    ,      ,         ."
                .

----------


## .

> 13.12.2015     Windows XP SP3     
>                Windows XP SP3.            .


   XP SP3    , -    ...

----------

,  ,        ,        ,   ,     ,       ,             ,     ?             ,   ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .        ? 
>  ?


   (,  ""),        (    )

----------


## deklarant_

> 13.12.2015     Windows XP SP3     
>                Windows XP SP3.            .


       WIN XP,     ,         win xp.
 - ,           win7.

----------


## Irene_

, , ,  .    ,  01.01.16        .  . .   3 , 
-       ? 
-   2 ,     ,     ,          ,     ?
    . !

----------

!            502.    1.0.7.   ...

----------

> , , ,  .    ,  01.01.16        .  . .   3 , 
> -       ? 
> -   2 ,     ,     ,          ,     ?
>     . !


   ,     -   .

----------


## AndreyZh

> !            502.    1.0.7.   ...


  ()       1.7  1.0.7   . ,    ...        ,      "-"...      1.0.7     :Wink:

----------

.    1.07 -   55 423 465,   2  90 787 598,    90 783 996. 
 .      "   ,  *2*   "

----------


## Dimch

> !            502.    1.0.7.   ...


   : CODE502

----------

. .  2016  , .

----------


## .

XP,  IE   9.0)))

----------

> .    : "    ,      ,         ."
>                 .


   ...  .       ,        ? ?

----------

> ...  .       ,        ? ?


 -   ...    ,    ,     ( ),     ,    ,    ?       .  ,    .      -.      fsrar,    .

----------


## CLUB

> -   ...    ,    ,     ( ),     ,    ,    ?       .  ,    .      -.      fsrar,    .


 -   ,      .     "" - .

----------


## GDD

> -   ,      .     "" - .


   - Home   Prof (  ) .    ,      w10.     10-?

----------


## deklarant_

> 10-?


   windows 10  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkrD...ature=youtu.be

----------


## deklarant_

1 7.7
  1 7.7 (  )  http://alco-dec.ru/obmen-s-egais-1s7.7

----------


## GDD

> windows 10  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkrD...ature=youtu.be


 , .

----------


## CLUB

> - Home   Prof (  ) .    ,      w10.     10-?


  16000   8-pro.,    .

----------


## buhspb

,             (),               .    ,  .       ,    ?          ?

----------

> , , ,  .    ,  01.01.16        .  . .   3 , 
> -       ? 
> -   2 ,     ,     ,          ,     ?
>     . !


   -        .    -    ,  .

----------


## __

> ()       1.7  1.0.7   . ,    ...        ,      "-"...      1.0.7


,   13  2015    
"_ 
 ,           15.12.2015         1.0.7. ,             1.0.7.,      http://egais.ru/files/testEGAISsetup.exe_" "
   -     1.0.7.,   ,   ,      ,     ,     ,   .

----------

> ,   13  2015    
> "_ 
>  ,           15.12.2015         1.0.7. ,             1.0.7.,      http://egais.ru/files/testEGAISsetup.exe_" "
>    -     1.0.7.,   ,   ,      ,     ,     ,   .


  ...  ,    ,     1.7 ,  ,     1.0.7 .     ,  ,  17-00   ,  .   1.0.7.   ,   ,    .   ,   -       . 

"2015-12-15 18:41:25,019 DEBUG es.programador.transport.monitoring.PeriodicallyTimerTask - XML  : [2015_12_15T18_41_25.019_0300.xml]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<report timestamp="2015-12-15T18:41:25.019+0300">

</report>
2015-12-15 18:41:25,019 INFO  es.programador.transport.monitoring.PeriodicallyTimerTask -   
2015-12-15 18:41:25,019 INFO  es.programador.transport.monitoring.PeriodicallyTimerTask -      [https://test.update.egais.ru/monitor/file]
2015-12-15 18:41:25,674 DEBUG es.programador.transport.monitoring.PeriodicallyTimerTask -  :200.
2015-12-15 18:41:25,674 INFO  es.programador.transport.monitoring.PeriodicallyTimerTask -        : [0]

----------

> ,             (),               .    ,  .       ,    ?          ?


        (  JaCarta)      .    JaCarta     ,        http://rosalko.biz/ceny/podklyuchenie-k-egais/.         -   .     .

----------

> ,             (),               .    ,  .       ,    ?          ?


,    ,             ,     , ,    .

----------


## __

> 1.7 , ** ,     1.0.7 .     ,  ,  17-00   ,  .   1.0.7.   ,   ,    .   ,   -       .


    ,  ,    ,    .    ,   -    .
     (    )   ,      ,    ,     ,      .

----------

> ,  ,    ,    .    ,   -    .
>      (    )   ,      ,    ,     ,      .


,   .    .       ,   - .      -  .

----------


## __

**,     ,     ,  ,   .   ,

----------

> **,     ,     ,  ,   .   ,


   ,      2016?   55 ?
,    ?

----------


## __

,   ?

----------


## AK-79

!!!  !!!
  .      .       (   ).    -. 
1.  01.01.2016.        ?
2.  01.07.2016.       ?
3.       (    ,   - )?

----------


## _

> !!!  !!!
>   .      .       (   ).    -. 
> 1.  01.01.2016.        ?
> 2.  01.07.2016.       ?
> 3.       (    ,   - )?




    !    -  ,      ,           .     !

----------


## deklarant_

**  :


> ,     ,  ,   .   ,


   id?

----------

1.    . 
2.     .
3.  Ja Carta + ,    egais.ru       ,    .       egais.ru   ,    Ja Carta.
4.   ,       .

----------

-      ,   01.01.2016 .?               ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -      ,   01.01.2016 .?               ?


,

----------

> ,


   ,   ?

----------


## __

> **  :
>    id?


          463300305216
FSRAR_ID  030000056847

----------

2      : "      ,  ,  ID,      ,       " 
: "         182 -       01.01.2016"
.   ,   .
     :
... "           2    29.06.2015 182-  4,  :
4.  1  2016   ,        , , , ,   ,      , , ,        ,                     ,                  ,    .

   , ...
    .        4 .   .  , ,    ,     , ..      ,      -    .

----------

> 2      : "      ,  ,  ID,      ,       " 
> : "         182 -       01.01.2016"
> .   ,   .
>      :
> ... "           2    29.06.2015 182-  4,  :
> 4.  1  2016   ,        , , , ,   ,      , , ,        ,                     ,                  ,    .
> 
>    , ...
>     .        4 .   .  , ,    ,     , ..      ,      -    .


,           ?)
      ?

----------

,    .   1   34.2       -   :
1.    
2.  
3.  

,     . ,       -           .

    ?

----------

http://localhost:8080/
      . FSRAR-RSA xxxxxxxxxxxx ,  ...     .
  ,        - http://localhost:8080/
 8080
    ,

----------

,  .

----------

> ,           ?)
>       ?


,   . 4 . 2    182-  1  2016   ,        , , , ,   ,         ,                        (        , ,  ).

  ,          .  ,         ,     ,   ,    . . ( ,          01.01.2016,               ).        .

----------


## Dimch

> ,    .   1   34.2       -   :
> 1.    
> 2.  
> 3.  
> 
> ,     . ,       -           .
> 
>     ?


   1  127.0.0.1
 8080
  1          1   .
_ 1_

     1  .  , ,      .
 2016

----------


## .

,      SP3  XP?

----------

, !
 , Windows 10.
  ,        

"           Web- Internet Explorer ( - 2 )."
, , .  .
       .
     Windows 7,  ,     - 2  .

    ?

----------

> !    -  ,      ,           .     !


       .   ,    !     !

----------

...
 Jacarta    ..,       ( ),    Jacarta   ?    .

----------


## __

:
http://www.ixbt.com/news/2015/12/17/...indows-10.html
   Win 10    Win 7-8      1  2016   ,        .

----------

.
   .
     -   .
 ?
,        ...

      PIN,      ((((

, , ))))

----------

*__*,       10-...    , , ...

----------


## .

> .
>    .
>      -   .
>  ?
> ,        ...
> 
>       PIN,      ((((
> 
> , , ))))


      .     .

----------


## z0rk

> .
>    .
>      -   .
>  ?
> ,        ...
> 
>       PIN,      ((((
> 
> , , ))))


 11111111

----------

> .     .


!
      - -  ,    ,  .
     .
         ?
.    2015,        ,     2016 .
      ?

----------

> 11111111


.        ,  ((((

----------


## z0rk

10 ,   :



> ,    - PKI,  : "  -!",   -       -       (TT/installer/conf/transport.properties).
> 
> :
>     "  JaCarta"  2.8.0    C   Win 10.
> 
>   2.8.0  ,     2.7.0.
>     2.7.0   : http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/downloads/42120/

----------

*z0rk*, ,  10    ,   8.

----------


## _

> .   ,    !     !


       ,          !   -  !      ,   !!!!

----------


## _

> :
> http://www.ixbt.com/news/2015/12/17/...indows-10.html
>    Win 10    Win 7-8      1  2016   ,        .


  !!!!     !!!!

----------


## CLUB

,    ,  .

----------


## __

10

https://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/windows-10-faq
http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/w...10?tab=Threads
http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/i...f-7a5b5f3e694d
http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/w...b-177096b1eb07
http://increaseblog.ru/operacionnye-...s-7-i-8-1.html

   7  KB2990214, 3035583, 3021917, 2952664

 " " Windows 7      "    ,   " - Windows10      ""   .

_      ,    _

----------


## CLUB

c win10                () ,                    .

----------


## ir*

.  :   Mobil ds5,     .   ,   .       .   ,      ?

----------

.   .   .   . /  /.            ..//    /   /   .     20   .)).          ..    ,  .     HUB-19       .

----------


## 1968

.     ,        JaCarta       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,        JaCarta       ?


"                 ".
http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

----------

> .     ,        JaCarta       ?


  ,    ,    .    7 - ,     ? - .   .    ,  99,9%     ,   ,    ? -   , -  ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,    ,    .    7 - ,     ? - .   .    ,  99,9%     ,   ,    ? -   , -  ?


   ?       .            -     .

----------


## Rick

. 
  .  ,     .      1 .     1  10.3 (  :Smilie: ).        .   ,           1 ?        .

----------


## deklarant_

> . 
>   .  ,     .      1 .     1  10.3 ( ).        .   ,           1 ?        .



:                  ?
:   ,      , ,          ,                .
                 .
http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

----------


## nbyrfy

.
,  ,   .   .   ,         .  ,      .     ,     .   ()   .  1   1 (    ).     .                ?       ? 
       ,  01.07.16?        ,   .  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> ,  ,   .   .   ,         .  ,      .     ,     .   ()   .  1   1 (    ).     .                ?       ? 
>        ,  01.07.16?        ,   .  ...


 ,           ,   ,  ,      ,  .                ?
  ,         .    ,    ,         (  ,  1  2016    ).  ,    ,       (..   ,    ). http://profibeer.ru/main/8793/

http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu
:             ?
:                     .
             .

               ,     .      .

----------


## Dimch

> .
> ,  ,   .   .   ,         .  ,      .     ,     .   ()   .  1   1 (    ).     .                ?       ? 
>        ,  01.07.16?        ,   .  ...


           .          .
                            .       .

           .                   -                .

----------


## Dimch

> . 
>   .  ,     .      1 .     1  10.3 ( ). ...


    1       ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## annka14

,           !!!!!    ,  ,       ,

----------


## annka14

,     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           !!!!!    ,  ,       ,

----------


## annka14

> 


 .

----------


## _

> .


  ,     .  !        .    .   ,   ,     .

----------


## Jerry30

,
 ,  ,     -   ,        .   -     ?
 .

----------


## __

,    ,  ,   ,    ,

----------


## Elena 01

,

----------


## LOL_

> ,     ,


 ,  ,    .    .
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1189
     .



 ,      ?
          .
       ( )  14.19. 
     ,              :
       150 000  200 000 ;
       10 000  15 000 .

 ,   ,    ? 
    .    .

----------

> - .         ,    .       - -      ,    (    ),       ,         .      ,     .     -    ...        .  ,    -   ,   .


     . ,       .

----------


## AndreyZh

> *  ,    * .  !        .    .   ,   ,     .


    ?          - .           ,    ,       . ,   - ,  -     ,       !

----------


## __

> !


 ,      ,     -    10     .    190  4 ,  20 . :Wow:

----------

,   ((((
*  RSA* (  )  ,  11111111,  00000000  .
     ? 

,  ,   ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,     -    10     .    190  4 ,  20 .


   :
https://yadi.sk/d/c0gAmwQBmNrd5
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F4Ee/e2gccLNvM
https://yadi.sk/d/-Q29HQZUmNgLP

----------

> ,   ((((
> *  RSA* (  )  ,  11111111,  00000000  .
>      ? 
> 
> ,  ,   ...


       ( )

----------

!  ,  ,    1   ,     .  ,   1.01     .        ?            ,       ?

----------


## LOL_

> !  ,  ,    1   ,     .  ,   1.01     .        ?            ,       ?


,        .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=527591&page=17

----------

> ( )


  .
  -11111111,    "   createCertificateRequest() Error"

----------


## _

> ?          - .           ,    ,       . ,   - ,  -     ,       !


  10%     !!!! ,    1   ...
  ,               !      !!!

----------


## __

> ,


   ,    ,   , -       .

----------

> !  ,  ,    1   ,     .  ,   1.01     .        ?            ,       ?


   .

----------


## valera_sh

.
 ,     ,   .
   ,   ,    .(      7 )    ,   0987...       .. 
         .    ?          ?          .

----------


## Olegn_g

!   ( ,  )...
1. "   " - "" -   : " ()", " ()", " ( )", " ( )".       " ( )", " ( )"?
2.  "   " - ""           (   " ")?

----------


## Olegn_g

> .


    - JaCart-   ?

----------


## __

> :


  ,  ,  ,   ,  :
 silent-setup-2.0.1-win_xp_7_8_10

----------


## __

,      .
     , ,   ,       .
      .

----------


## Olegn_g

(xml ) - . ,  -       1000 ./

----------


## Dimch

> !  ,  ,    1   ,     .  ,   1.01     .        ?            ,       ?


           .
           27000(    ,  ,   ,       -,    )      1.

----------


## Dimch

> .
>  ,     ,   .
>    ,   ,    .(      7 )    ,   0987...       .. 
>          .    ?          ?          .


   .      .                 2016. .         .

----------


## valera_sh

> - JaCart-   ?

----------

> 10%     !!!! ,    1   ...
>   ,               !      !!!


   ?    -   .       ,       !!!

----------


## Viki33

:                  ,               2015 ,        (     )?
     ,       ??

----------


## Olegn_g

> 


   -      ,      JaCarta  - PKI -  ...

----------


## Aleksandr1960

!  .        .     
,       -   
    JaCarta    0987654321.  .   ?

----------


## __

PKI,   ,      .
        ,    .

----------

> ,    .


.   :    1 - , "",    12-2015.....  . - ,      .




> ,


          .?      .      ,         .       RSA.  ,    ,  RSA   PKI   ,             .  .   ?     .      ( -    )
-    12-2015 (  ,     ) ,       .  -  .

----------


## Olegn_g

> !  .        .     
> ,       -   
>     JaCarta    0987654321.  .   ?


  12/2015.... ( )     ...      ...   (     )      ...     ,   ,

----------


## Aleksandr1960

.  .  ,     ,  :

----------

. " " -    .   ,  , ,   -   -   .   ...

----------


## __

,   ,      .

----------

,  -  .    ,   "   "    -      .

----------

.
: "     ,          .        ,    ,   ,        ,      "
      ?    ?
       ?  ,   ?

----------

.      02.12.15 : "... ()       ,    .        ..."
   ,        ,        FSRAR_ID,       .
 1:    FSRAR_ID,      ,     ,    - "    ".       ?      ?
 2:           FSRAR_ID.  -     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,              ,     ,

----------

-  ?
    ?   ?

----------


## _

> ?    -   .       ,       !!!


!       ....

----------


## Octopus

> .      02.12.15 : "... ()       ,    .        ..."
>    ,        ,        FSRAR_ID,       .
>  1:    FSRAR_ID,      ,     ,    - "    ".       ?      ?
>  2:           FSRAR_ID.  -     ?


     .       .     ,    .      ,        .     ,   ,    .     :-)

----------

*Octopus*,  !
      ?

----------


## Octopus

-    .

----------

:Help:

----------


## Octopus

> :                  ,               2015 ,        (     )?
>      ,       ??


-,         .   ,    -  (    ),      .     (   ,    )   .
-,     .        ,       .

----------


## .

> ,              ,     ,


    ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?


  ,  .        (   )   .  , ,    ,  .  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?


      ?            ,           ,   ,      31  2015            2016

----------

,  ,        ,          ,    .   ,    8(495) 9166101?

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ,        ,          ,    .   ,    8(495) 9166101?


  -  .      .     ,  ,    support@r77.service-nalog.ru -         ,     .

----------


## Viki33

> -,         .   ,    -  (    ),      .     (   ,    )   .
> -,     .        ,       .


 .        .         , .

----------


## Octopus

> .        .         , .


      .      ,    -.         .       .

----------

,          ? ,   ,           ? 
         ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,          ? ,   ,           ? 
>          ?


   .    .     ,  .         ?

----------

*Octopus*,     -,     !  :Rotate: 

   . ..   .  ,        .      .

----------


## Octopus

> . ..   .  ,        .      .


  .   ,     -     (       )...

----------

-           ,     -50, 30, 10.  ..

 -             ().         ?       ?

----------


## Octopus

.   -  .

----------


## artale

*artale*,      .   .  _stas_

----------

> ...    ""        !!!!!!        "
>    !


    ,  ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ?


   .     ,         "".       "  ",     -   ,           .         .      ""  "",         .   "-" ,    -    .

----------


## Aleksandr1960

> ,  -  .    ,   "   "    -      .


   =.  ,    .
    ,

----------

> =.  ,    .
>     ,


  ,    .    -   ,      ,   ,   .          .

----------


## alex1sol

> -  .      .     ,  ,    support@r77.service-nalog.ru -         ,     .


    ?       ,        .      ?      ?
        ,   RSA    .         -            .      ?

----------

> ,   RSA    .


 ?     -    -  ? .  ,  .   ?

----------


## alex1sol

> ?     -    -  ? .  ,  .   ?


  .        

 1).           . 
2).       ,      . 


         ( 1.4)
 XSD -   





  :    






              .

----------

.   .  Jacarta,  RSA,  .   ?
1.      ?   ?
2.   ,    2 .   ,    ,           ,      .
3.        , 5       ( ,   ),         ,    .    .
4.   1:  ,     .
5.  3     ,  RSA ,          ?

----------


## alex1sol

.

----------

? 1 .       ?     ?

----------


## Yakima

.
https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...0%D0%98%D0%A1/

----------


## Octopus

> ?       ,        .      ?      ?
>         ,   RSA    .         -            .      ?


    ,     .   ,                 RSA-    -    "-" (      ?) -      .    ,  ,   -    ,   -  ,    . 




> ? 1 .       ?     ?


  , 1      . 1  .        ,  ,    ,   .    1,       (""  ).  ,   ,    ,   , .     .      ,         .     ,    ,   .

-      .         :
1.   .
2.       .
3.        .
4.   .

----------

> :


  ?    (  -  )

----------

1.6
       e     ().

     -  ()            .
          .
"        .
     :
	           .
	 .              .
	    .         ѻ    .
	         .       ѻ    ѻ.     ."
            , ,         Excel.
    -       -   ( )    .        .             .

----------


## Octopus

,       ,   .

----------

4 ,  1   .       (       ).
      ,     (  D   )   (6)      .     .      -      .   ,       .

----------


## Octopus

:        . ..  .       -       .         .

       -     -.

        -       ,      .   -  ,    .   -    .     -  .

, ,     .           .           .          .  ,           1 .

----------


## alex1sol

> ?    (  -  )


 .  
                ,       .

----------

?            ?              .

----------

,      ? 6     ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?            ?              .


,       ,   -      . ,            -  .
   ,  ,     .




> ,      ? 6     ?


      .

----------


## alex1sol

> ,                 RSA-    -    "-" (      ?) -


 ,   ,    .    .
  ,         ,     .        .

----------

> .        
> 
>  1).           . 
> 2).       ,      . 
> 
> 
>          ( 1.4)
>  XSD -   
> 
> ...


1. "   " - "" -   : " ()", " ()", " ( )", " ( )".       " ( )", " ( )"?      " ()"    .         ,  1 ,      .

----------


## alex1sol

> 1. "   " - "" -   : " ()", " ()", " ( )", " ( )".       " ( )", " ( )"?      " ()"    .         ,  1 ,      .


,       .  , ?        .

----------

> .


,

----------

> ,       .  , ?        .


    .

----------


## alex1sol

> ,


  ?

----------


## alex1sol

> .


     ,                 .

----------

> ,                 .


    ?  :Smilie:  
  ,    ,       ? 
 -      ?

----------


## alex1sol

> ?


       -  .    .

----------


## Octopus

> ?  
>   ,    ,       ? 
>  -      ?


    .  ,  (  )     -         ,       .      ?

----------

> !       ....


    !!!    ,      .
 ,              .    : ",  " 
   , , ,  .      .     8  .         !

----------

> ?


  ,      http://fsrar.ru/egais/dezhurnaya-sluzhba-egais   ,    .

----------


## Octopus

> !!!    ,      .
>  ,              .    : ",  " 
>    , , ,  .      .     8  .         !


 ,     ?      .  ( ,  ,     -        )  -    ,    (  -   ),      ,      (   -   ),      ...   -      .      ,   "".

----------

1.    . 
1. "  "   "  "  " "  " ".      ? 
2.     " "-        (     );   " " -    ,     ,   ,  , ,  -       ?

----------


## Octopus

> 1.    . 
> 1. "  "   "  "  " "  " ".      ? 
> 2.     " "-        (     );   " " -    ,     ,   ,  , ,  -       ?


1.   -    IP ,    .     ,  127.0.0.1  localhost.    8080.
2.    .

----------

> !!!    ,      .
>  ,              .    : ",  " 
>    , , ,  .      .     8  .         !


   - ,     .   -,     .    ,     .
   ,   .
   - ,   (      :Redface: ). ,     .

----------

.   ,   .   -          ?

----------


## Octopus

> .   ,   .   -          ?


,    " XML".   :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Contragents>
  <Contragent kpp="" inn=""/>
</Contragents>

 ,       .

----------

2 :   .
 ,             .
  ?

----------


## Octopus

> 2 :   .
>  ,             .
>   ?


 -,    .   -  ...       ,     . , ,      . ...

    , ,  - - ...

----------

,          .    .        .     ,         "  "      .

----------

,   ID 12

----------


## Octopus

> ,   ID 12


,  .

----------

:   1,    .    ,   : 
"      .
   :      "
 .    ?

----------


## alex1sol

> :    "
>  .    ?



        12 -     ,    100-400 .        ,     .

----------


## Octopus

,         1,      ,  -      .   .     .      .



> /    1  :
> :  
>       .
>    POST-   /opt/in/QueryPartner
> 
> 1: 2.9.18
> 
>  ?


    ,       .

----------

1 - ,     ,        ,  .     :   ,  ,  ,       ,   .    ,  21.12.2015,    ,   ,    ,        .    .  ,  , , DOS.    ,    1      .

----------


## alex1sol

support@r77.service-nalog.ru         ,   ,     .

----------

curl,   ?
     ?
   ,    ,  ?

----------


## Octopus

> curl,   ?
>      ?
>    ,    ,  ?


1. cUrl   - 1     .
2. ,  .    ,           .
3.   ,           .

----------

1:,      ,  "    " -   ?   1

----------


## Octopus

> 1:,      ,  "    " -   ?   1


     ,    .          .

----------

()        .? ?          01.01.2016.
 ,           ,  01.01.2016.         01.01.2016.    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

1.01.2016 .  ,       10  15

----------


## Octopus

> ()        .? ?          01.01.2016.
>  ,           ,  01.01.2016.         01.01.2016.    .


   (    ) -      ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,

----------


## Octopus

.       ,    .  ,   - .     .  ,          (  1  -    ),         .        -      ,    ,         ?      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------


## __

> ,          (  1  -    ).......      .


     - (      ),   ?

----------


## Octopus

.    .               ,    .       ,      .

      /    .        . ,   . ?  ,    .          ,  ,         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

1  2016        (   ),   2015 -

----------


## Octopus

.   , .

----------


## alex1sol

,             .

----------


## Octopus

. ,      .       ,      ... 5    ...

     -:



> .
> " ,  169.      " -   ""  //RSA,    ?
> 
>      , ?       - !
> 
>  ,         5 .  ,              ? , ..      ,         .        ,   .  ,     .
>   ?    ,  !         ,          .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,          ,            -  ,        2016

----------


## Octopus

,   1.01     .    :



> 20) :  ,   01.01.16  1  ,     ?
> :     ,        .

----------


## __

> ,          ,            -  ,        2016


         2   2016,     -

----------


## Octopus

.    .

----------


## Octopus

del

----------


## GH2

! :         ,     ! ,      ... :yes: 
     :      ..   (  , ,    ..)     . ,  ,       .    . :1.  -Ja Carte.    , ? 
2.   .     ""
3.  .
4.  .(     )
5.      ()- ,   -( -   ).
6.         (   )  .
7.  .      " Ja Carte"
8.  (     )
9.    ( "  ").
10.    ...???-   ,     .  ?
11.    -???   .     ,  ...
12.               -    .           ?
13.!   ,   7 ,      ...?
  .       .   . .      -     ,       .
  :             ?    - ?
  .

----------


## Octopus

.    ,  ...

-,  . -  RSA-.    ,      .

-,     .     , ..  - .  26 ,    ,        ,   .

-,   ,        .       .    1-7 ,  .         ( ,     -,   )   RSA-.

      .    ,  .      -   .

 -  ,     ,    .         .  ,    1 (, , ),  ,  .   ,  ,    .

         .   (   )  .    (  ),   ,     ,   .

 7       .       ,     java ( ).

  ,  ,     -   .      ,   .

----------


## GH2

,  - !
  :
1. RSA--    .  -          ?
2. -      ?
3.     -   1.   -    ?
4.   :Embarrassment:    ...      ,   ...  ,   ? :Smilie:    .   ,    ...       ,, ?      ...
5... 7       ... .    -    ?..    Ws -7 ?
 .        .     .... ,,.

----------

> ,  - !
>   :
> 1. RSA--    .  -          ?
> 2. -      ?
> 3.     -   1.   -    ?
> 4.     ...      ,   ...  ,   ?   .   ,    ...       ,, ?      ...
> 5... 7       ... .    -    ?..    Ws -7 ?
>  .        .     .... ,,.


  !!!

----------


## GH2

: ...
   :
    (   ,     ):
	 INTERNET   256 /  ; 
	    ; 
	 -    PKI/; 
	   ; 
	   (   - ). 
 :  "   "-     ()   
   ?   ?...      ...   .

----------

. ""     ,     .       (  )  PKI (RSA ).           .        -     .  -    - .     ,      .        Windows 7  ,   RSA,      .      .         .   PKI     .      ()        .   ,       . 
   .      ,       (  ,      )    .    .      "   ",  1  2.    .      .

----------


## Octopus

.     :

 : http://egais.ru/files/testEGAISsetup.exe

 :
-: http://egais.ru/files/realegaissetup.exe
-: http://egais.ru/files/silent-setup-2..._xp_7_8_10.exe

----------


## annka14

, !    ,       . ,    -   ,     !!!!!!    .      ????????

----------


## Octopus

> ,  - !
>   :
> 1. RSA--    .  -          ?
> 2. -      ?
> 3.     -   1.   -    ?
> 4.     ...      ,   ...  ,   ?   .   ,    ...       ,, ?      ...
> 5... 7       ... .    -    ?..    Ws -7 ?
>  .        .     .... ,,.


1.  " ".   " "      ,  ,    .
2.  (  ) -  ,          .      .
3. - , .   .
4.   ,       .  ,     ,       .
5.    ,       .  ,       .      .          ,      -,    .       .




> : ...
>    :
>     (   ,     ):
> 	 INTERNET   256 /  ; 
> 	    ; 
> 	 -    PKI/; 
> 	   ; 
> 	   (   - ). 
>  :  "   "-     ()   
>    ?   ?...      ...   .


,  ,        .    .

----------


## Octopus

> , !    ,       . ,    -   ,     !!!!!!    .      ????????


 ,    ,       .      .   .

----------


## annka14

> ,    ,       .      .   .


     ,         :Wink:  !

----------

> : http://egais.ru/files/testEGAISsetup.exe
> 
>  :
> -: http://egais.ru/files/realegaissetup.exe
> -: http://egais.ru/files/silent-setup-2..._xp_7_8_10.exe


 ,   .  ,    .

----------


## Octopus

.      .

----------


## Octopus

"-": http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=480
,       .      .

----------


## Lavandanna

.     ,       .        IP   192.168.1.3

----------


## Octopus

,    ,     ,    .      .  ?

----------


## Lavandanna

*Octopus*,           ,   192.168.1.3.

----------


## Lavandanna

(, FSRAR ID)12     .     http://localhost:8080         ?

----------


## Octopus

> *Octopus*,           ,   192.168.1.3.


,       ,      192.168.1.3.       .




> (, FSRAR ID)12


  ,  RSA.      _

----------


## Lavandanna

*Octopus*,    ,

----------


## Lavandanna

> ,  RSA.      _


        FSRAR-RSA

----------


## Octopus

> FSRAR-RSA


,    .

----------


## Lavandanna

*Octopus*,

----------


## GH2

[QUOTE=Octopus;54606101]

 :
-: 
-:
  :   - ?     ? .         .? ...   ?... :Redface:

----------


## Octopus

-     .   .  - . ,  ,  ,           .

----------


## __

:  ,  ,  ,   ?
 ,    ,  ?
    ,      ?
        1 .
  .

----------


## Octopus

.    .   ,         .

----------


## __

?
          ,   ?

----------

.      ,   .    ,   .     .  ,        .  ,    ?       , . . ( ,    ,   ,   )    ,          :Smilie: ,       .      ,     ?  ?   ?  .. 
       ,   -  (, ) ,    ,       .    -     ,     .

----------


## __

?

----------


## Octopus

.    (, ) .     .

----------

!   :
1.   Jacarta,         ,                 ,         . 8     ,    .        ?
2.  2    ,   2 .        ,       77000000,     ,      77000000.          ,     . 
 ?

----------


## Octopus

> !   :
> 1.   Jacarta,         ,                 ,         . 8     ,    .        ?
> 2.  2    ,   2 .        ,       77000000,     ,      77000000.          ,     . 
>  ?


1.   ?

   ?
2.       ,    ,   .1.?  ,          .     - ,    .   ,    .

----------

1.    ,         ,         .     ,   .
2.   . 1   ,           ,    .          ,       1  2

----------


## Octopus

.2:     : https://npchk.nalog.ru.      -    ( support@r77.service-nalog.ru ),       .

----------



----------


## Octopus

,     ,   ,     .    -,           ,   .    support@r77.service-nalog.ru .

       -     (   ),      (   ).         , ,  ,       .     ,   ,    ,  (!!!)    . ,  .             .  ,          -      ...

----------

: http://s58.radikal.ru/i160/1512/ad/5423891aa0a2.png

----------

.    : : Key not found. : undefained. : false.  10   .

----------


## Octopus

> .    : : Key not found. : undefained. : false.  10   .


  ,      -.      ,     :

..      .    -.

----------



----------


## Octopus

.    .

----------

" "     .    ,

----------


## stas

**,     ,    .      -  ,  .

----------

> - ,     .   -,     .    ,     .
>    ,   .
>    - ,   (     ). ,     .


!   !

----------


## SovaKl

!  -    -  (***//xn--80affoam1c.xn--p1ai/)   -  (***//centrikt.ru/Sections/Details/40)   ,  ,        01.01.2016?

----------


## Octopus

-    - ...

----------


## SovaKl

> !  -    -  (***//xn--80affoam1c.xn--p1ai/)   -  (***//centrikt.ru/Sections/Details/40)   ,  ,        01.01.2016?


http   ***  ,     .
,   :
http://www.egaisik.ru/
 ,    :
http://centrikt.ru/Sections/Details/40

----------


## Anton P.

,   .
  -.
        RSA-  -   ( ) ?
  ( )     ?

----------


## SovaKl

, ***//xn--80affoam1c.xn--p1ai/      . ()

----------


## Octopus

> ,   .
>   -.
>         RSA-  -   ( ) ?
>   ( )     ?


  .

----------


## Octopus

> ,   :
> http://www.egaisik.ru/
>  ,    :
> http://centrikt.ru/Sections/Details/40


 - , , .      . 

    .      .     -  .          .

----------


## SovaKl

> - , , .      . 
> 
>     .      .     -  .          .


.
   ,    JaCarta, ,     ,  2   ,    ,    JaCarta  .        ,     ,   .

----------


## Lavandanna

*SovaKl*,

----------


## Octopus

?           .        ,       .    .12  .          .       ,  .  ,   .

----------


## dima_kuripov

> .   1:  litebox       .  1        litebox    (    )


    .  ,

----------

,   1  ,  11.1       ?

----------

,  .      .

----------

> 1.jpg  ,  .      .


  .
  ,     -    -     - .    ,    .     - . 
     (  -  )
 .     . 
  .         TT\installer\logs\install.log

----------


## Octopus

> ,   1  ,  11.1       ?


 ,  11.1  .   10.3 .    11-   .

    ,     1   - . ,     .     .




> ,  .      .


    ?   ,          .

----------

> .
>   ,     -    -     - .    ,    .     - . 
>      (  -  )
>  .     . 
>   .         TT\installer\logs\install.log


   .      .      ,      ,     http://localhost:8080/    .       :        ?))

----------


## __

,       ,

----------


## Octopus

> .      .      ,      ,     http://localhost:8080/    .       :        ?))


,     .    -    .     ,   .

----------

exe -  -   -

----------


## Octopus

> exe -  -   -


    .

----------


## Octopus

.  .
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=51

----------


## Stigan

ID 030000115380
 503109176241

----------

> ,  11.1  .   10.3 .    11-   .
> 
>     ,     1   - . ,     .     .


  !!))
    ?
1-   7500 .      .
 ,  (((

----------


## Octopus

> !!))
>     ?
> 1-   7500 .      .
>  ,  (((


,  ,    , .     .        , ..         1 7.7.      infostart.ru.   .  18    ,      .

  .       SovaKl,   (   )    http://egaiska.ru

----------

> .
>    ,    JaCarta, ,     ,  2   ,    ,    JaCarta  .


...      :

----------

*Octopus*,   )))   ))
1- ,           .    ,     . 
   ,  ))))

----------

** ,     ,      .
 JaCarta  .

----------


## __

> .  .
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=51


    ,

----------


## Anton P.

> .  .
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=51


  - .   ?

*To ALL*
-      FSRAR_ID?   12 ?
   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ..         1 7.7.      infostart.ru.   .


    ?

----------

> ?           .        ,       .    .12  .          .       ,  .  ,   .


 .
"      .    .12  " -         .
     ,    ?      ? 
    - ,      ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,


 , .    :




> -      FSRAR_ID?   12 ?
>    ?


   / .




> ?


   .   "-  "  2004-   :Big Grin: 




> .
> "      .    .12  " -         .
>      ,    ?      ?


    ,      .     ,        .  .12         .       -    .




> - ,      ?


  -   :Cool:        xml-.  1, , -   ,     .

----------

-  ,       ,          ?

----------


## Octopus

> -  ,       ,          ?


   ,   ,       .

----------


## _

> .  .
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=51


   ?    ,    ? 
   !!!    ,      .     -     ,   !

----------

,

----------

1:

----------

> ,       ,


    ,    ?

----------

> exe -  -   -


  ,    .

----------


## Octopus

> ,


    " "?   .      -    .      -    -.




> ,    ?


      .

----------


## Octopus

,    - .     ,    -  .       (0987654321  11111111),       .        ...  :Frown:

----------

> exe -  -   -


,    .  .

----------

.[/QUOTE]

  ?)    ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?)    ?


    ?  ,  ?      ,     ,     curl .        .

----------

> ?  ,  ?      ,     ,     curl .        .


    )))       )))     ,        )))     .

----------

, ,      01  ?

----------


## Octopus

> , ,      01  ?


 - "  ".         1   ,    .      ,         (      )   .

----------

> - "  ".         1   ,    .      ,         (      )   .


  1    ?             .   1 7,7.

----------


## Octopus

1 7.7, "-:   4.5". -      .          ,       .      .    ,     . ,    .      .    1 7.7.    .

----------

> 1 7.7, "-:   4.5". -      .          ,       .      .    ,     . ,    .      .    1 7.7.    .


  ))))     .

----------


## Octopus

,   ,    . ,      ,        .     ,       ,       ,  ,    .

----------

> ...
> ** **  (  -  )
>  . ** .


       ?

----------

> 1 7.7, "-:   4.5". -      .          ,       .      .    ,     . ,    .      .    1 7.7.    .


   .         PHP.     ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?


 .    20  250    .




> .         PHP.     ?


  ,   zip-,      ert.

----------

dima_kuripov,      ?)   ,     )   .

----------

> .    20  250    .


. 
          ""   ?

"",   ,      .   .

----------


## Octopus

> . 
>           ""   ?
> 
> "",   ,      .   .


   . -    .    ""       8080   IP,    .   ,      (  xsd-),        .    ,  ...

----------

> . -    .    ""       8080   IP,    .   ,      (  xsd-),        .    ,  ...


  ( ):      ,   ?

----------


## Octopus

> ( ):      ,   ?


       .      -   .

----------


## Octopus

-    FAQ: http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=189

----------


## __

,   ,     
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=55

----------


## __

> ,   zip-,      ert.


    ,  ,      ,      ,     .

----------


## Viktoria75

:098....,    " ".  ,     . .
 ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,   ,     
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=55


   ,    ?




> :098....,    " ".  ,     . .
>  ?


      -?           ?   ?

----------


## .

, ,         .      http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1358.  ,       .

----------


## Viktoria75

. .

----------


## Octopus

> , ,         .      http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1358.  ,       .


   ? , ,     , ..          / (      - -  - ),    .        .   ,       .




> . .


..   - -       ?

----------


## Viktoria75

?   
  .  1 .

----------


## Octopus

> ?   
>   .  1 .


   ,     -.        .          .      .

----------


## _

> ,    ?


  ?     .    -.        ,    !   ,

----------


## _

> ,   ,     
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=55


   ,   ?          ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?     .    -.        ,    !   ,


 ,  2      ,   1 .  , .  ,      .




> ,   ?          ?


, ...        



> ,        .         .

----------


## Viktoria75



----------


## Octopus

-.     (  ).

----------


## Viktoria75



----------


## Octopus

.      .

----------


## Viktoria75

.    ?

----------


## annka14

, , -          ?

----------


## Octopus

> .    ?


  ()  -   -      .    ,     ,        .       .    .        .

----------


## Viktoria75

.  5000.  , ,     ,    .,  ,  ?  .

----------


## Viktoria75

" ,  jaCarta PKI//SE

----------


## Octopus

> , , -          ?


 ,       .  .  ,   ,  .




> .  5000.  , ,     ,    .,  ,  ?  .


.      3960 (1960 , 2000   15 ),    5%    .

----------

.   (   )     -    (   ) .      ?

----------


## Octopus

> .   (   )     -    (   ) .      ?


   -  .  .

----------

.

----------

> .   (   )     -    (   ) .      ?


    ,     .   .

----------


## Octopus

> .


    ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


 .        -     ,    -      8080 -     (  ).           ,     .

----------


## Octopus

?

----------

> .   .


 :Rofl: 
  ,       )))

----------



----------


## Octopus

,  .     2.7.0.  ,         .

----------

2.7.0   1226

----------


## Octopus

RSA-  ?   ,        ,    .       PKI, :

----------

:  14.12.15 .       ?

----------


## Octopus

.   ,    .    ,   ,            http://egais2016.ru/forum

----------

Octopus  .    -    :         ,        ,

----------

> ,   ,     
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=55


  {censored}     ,         404.

----------

> ,       .  .  ,   ,  .
> 
> 
> .      3960 (1960 , 2000   15 ),    5%    .


  4.   .

----------


## Octopus

> {censored}     ,         404.


 .     182-,       .4  2.      ,   ,       .   .   ,         .      .   ,     .       ,  .    -        .     .

----------


## __

,     :  ,  ,  ,    ,  .
   ?

----------

. 
   ?    .


*,      ?*
   ,    /?
        .

----------


## Octopus

> . 
>    ?    .


?  ,      , ..      .





> *,      ?*
>    ,    /?
>         .


  ,    ,   /.

----------

1 10.3 ? 

,     ,      . 

   1 10.3  4.2          ?

----------

> ?  ,      , ..      .


, .  :yes:  .





> ,    ,   /.


,         :Frown:  
  ,        ? 
    -   . ,    ...
    ,        ,     ...

----------


## deklarant_

http://government.ru/media/files/RCL...es40yOKQ1x.pdf
  29  2015 .  1459               ,

----------


## Octopus

> http://government.ru/media/files/RCL...es40yOKQ1x.pdf
>   29  2015 .  1459               ,


       , , .     .   ,   ,  ,  ,   ,   20 .  3    .

----------

,     1 ,       20 .  




> 3    .


.

----------


## Octopus

> ,     1 ,       20 .


 ,     ,        ,   (  ) - .      ,      .    .   ? .   ?  .            (     , ,   ).     ?  ,      ?

----------


## __

, ,   .
      ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

30.12.2016. - -    . :   1       .  -              20  2016 ,        .         20 : ,    - , -    ,    .              ,        .        ".    ,  ,   ,        .          1  2016  -    ,    .
http://tass.ru/ekonomika/2566734

----------


## Octopus

- .     -     ,     ,   "- , -    ,    ".    .         ?

----------


## __

20  -   ,         .
  ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> - .     -     ,     ,   "- , -    ,    ".    .         ?


16.12.2015           .
  :
   ,       ,        . ,     ,       *      ,   ,       .*                   .

----------

.
 :
   -   -  .  .   .
     ?       ,      .

----------


## Octopus

> .
>  :
>    -   -  .  .   .
>      ?       ,      .


 .

----------


## __

,       ::nyear::

----------


## Viktoria75

! ,      .    -.    ||?    ?      ,        . :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

> ! ,      .    -.    ||?    ?      ,        .


,    .       ,    .

P.S.:   !

----------


## Viktoria75

.  .       5   ?     ?
    ,   ,    .

----------


## Octopus

,  .  ,   .  ,    .   - 5       .   ,     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  .  ,   .  ,    .   - 5       .   ,     .


  5  ?    11- ? :Girl Dance:

----------


## Octopus

> 5  ?    11- ?


      ,   .     5  .

----------


## Viktoria75

.     ?       .   !
    !

----------


## annka14

!  ,       ,        ,  -  ?????

----------


## __

,     11        ,    .
     .

----------


## Viktoria75

,    . 
     " ",    .

----------


## Viktoria75



----------


## Viktoria75

.   " "
       -         .
 098765....  
 "     "
 ?

----------


## Viktoria75



----------


## Viktoria75

Octopus.  .        
   .     4 ?   , 4   .   .

----------


## Viktoria75

.    ,    .  :Wow:

----------


## __

,    !!!

----------


## Viktoria75

?   ?

----------


## Viktoria75



----------


## __



----------

> , 4   .   .


...    ,      . 




> 


    -   .    -    .  ,    .

----------


## varip

-,   15,          " ".   ?
    ,          ?
, , - .
-
   -  ,  -
      ?  -,    ?    ?
    ,    1
 " "-  -           ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,    1


  ,-     :Ireful:

----------


## dima_kuripov

> dima_kuripov,      ?)   ,     )   .


,  ))   ,

----------


## Dimch

> -,   15,          " ".   ?
>     ,          ?
> , , - .
> -
>    -  ,  -
>       ?  -,    ?    ?
>     ,    1
>  " "-  -           ?


     ,     .(  2016.)
        (       )                  .  ,     (        12.01   )   :            .           ,   ,   .          .
      -   ,       ..

----------


## _

,        ?                 ?    ?

----------

,   ?   ?

----------

"     ,   ?   ?"
          ,       .         ,    ,     .

----------

?

----------


## Viktoria75

.     ,       ,

----------


## Viktoria75

.     ,  ,   ,    .
., , .
  .     ,       . 
     ,   .

----------

1:  .   1:, 1: .        ,   .

----------


## Viktoria75

.    ,  ?   . 
    ,    .
       24 ,      .   .

----------

.       ,    : " .   "0".            ,     3    . http://s017.radikal.ru/i436/1601/b8/5c4b59f98551.png

----------


## Viktoria75

0987....?

----------


## __

> 0987....?

----------


## __

> .     ,       ,


   ,       ,      .
   .

----------


## Viktoria75

,  .

----------


## Viktoria75

,      ,       ..    ,   " ",         4    .    .  ,    ,       . 
 !  ,    ?   11  ,      .    .

----------


## __

()                 .

----------


## Dimch

> .       ,    : " .   "0".            ,     3    . http://s017.radikal.ru/i436/1601/b8/5c4b59f98551.png


   -    ,  localhost   IE.       ,        ,

----------


## Viktoria75

.   5000    .     ,       .
      .         .
        ?

----------

> ..    ,   " ",


,   -  :
  (  ,  ,       )
 "  "
  . 
      0987654321
 ,      .

----------


## __

> .   5000    .     ,       .
>       .         .
>         ?


  ,   -   ,        ,        .

----------


## Viktoria75

.

----------


## Viktoria75

.     .

----------

> .


 .  .     -   .    .    ,      .
    .   .    0,5  (     .  ).

----------


## Viktoria75

,   !

----------


## Viktoria75

, ,  !

----------

.  .   0987654321
ٸ **         (   -   .          .
        .   - .  .   , , 1,    .      .     ,           ,    .      -  ,  **    - , , ! -  .
.     **  (   ) ٸ  ,    ()
   .        .
        ()    ""         .        .    -   ,  .         . 
          (  -    )
    :       -,   :  ,  ,    "."
  ,     ,    .
  .  .
     .   -  .   -         ,   , ..  -   ,   ,    , ,      .

----------


## Viktoria75

,     .
        .
     ,   .     :Wow: 
    ?

----------


## __

,    .
     ,               .

----------

> ,     .20160105_232712.jpg


  .
   (  )   ,   "" -    ......:   .   .

----------

,              ,  ?

----------

> ,              ,  ?


 -    .  ,    ID - .
  -       .    -. .     1,      .

----------

,         ,   ?

----------


## annka14

-   1 8()?      ?

----------


## __

> ,         ,   ?


   ,

----------


## _

,        ?      04.01,   05.01 -     ?

----------


## __

3

----------


## deklarant_

> ,** ?      04.01,   05.01 -     ?


    ,     *  20*     ,     I  2016 .
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1378

----------

.          ?  .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


    ,      1-  ,   11 ,      30,     
   ?        ::nyear::

----------


## __

,      :-)

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,         ,   ?


localhost:8080

----------


## pxseek

.   ,      ,         1.01.16. ..    ,   1.01.16     .    1.07.2016 ( )  1.07.2017 ( )   ?
,         "  ",        .        . ..    4 .           .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .   ,      ,         1.01.16. ..    ,   1.01.16     .    1.07.2016 ( )  1.07.2017 ( )   ?
> ,         "  ",        .        . ..    4 .           .


  --    (, )?   :  - 4000...5000 .,   - 1000 ./ -  ?    4 000    ( 5 ) -   ,  !       ...

----------


## pxseek

,    +  +  =       .        3   3 ,    60-70 , +   .     (- ) ,  ,    (    )    .
     .      ,     (     )       . .   ,      1.07.16  ,  1.07.17  .         16    17 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,      ,         1.01.16. ..    ,   1.01.16     .    1.07.2016 ( )  1.07.2017 ( )   ?
> ,         "  ",        .        . ..    4 .           .


30.12.2016. - -    . :   1       .  -              20  2016 ,        .         20 : ,    - , -    ,    . *             ,       * .        ".    ,  ,   ,        .          1  2016  -    ,    .

----------


## pxseek

:
,        


01.01.2016


01.07.2016

http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189

       1.01.16 .,     !

,         ,        .             ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,    +  +  =       .        3   3 ,    60-70 , +   .     (- ) ,  ,    (    )    .
>      .      ,     (     )       . .   ,      1.07.16  ,  1.07.17  .         16    17 ?


             -   ,  ...   - ?      ... :    +   .   . 
:        -    ( - 4 ,    )!

----------


## Olegn_g

> 30.12.2016. - -    . :   1       .  -              20  2016 ,        .         20 : ,    - , -    ,    . *             ,       * .        ".    ,  ,   ,        .          1  2016  -    ,    .


            "... 20  2016 ,        ...."      ,     .    ""   : "    . ,    "

----------


## Olegn_g

> 1.01.16 .,     !
> ,         ,        .             ?


     ,  ...     :          .                     ?

----------


## pxseek

.      ,        ,     .    ,        . 

       .      ,    .

----------


## 1968

JaCarta PKI//SE .       -       ,  ?   ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> .      ,        ,     .    ,        . 
>        .      ,    .


 .   ,      ,  .       :  4000 + 1000 /  (+ ).  .

----------


## Olegn_g

> JaCarta PKI//SE .       -       ,  ?   ?


 ...     ?

----------


## 1968

PIN-: 
.   PIN-: 10
   PIN-: 0
 PIN- : [6..32]
.   PIN- : 10
   PIN- : 6

   JaCarta PKI/
    PKI
                      PKI    -     
                        ,

----------


## 1968

- ?

----------


## __

.

----------


## Olegn_g

> - ?


 http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/for...ID=56&TID=1394
http://kbp.aladdin-rd.ru/index.php?V...try&EntryID=84
  ...

----------


## pxseek

> .   ,      ,  .       :  4000 + 1000 /  (+ ).  .


   , .

----------


## Olegn_g

> , .


 - 17 000...20 000 .,  - 1600...2000 .

----------


## __

> http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/for...ID=56&TID=1394
> http://kbp.aladdin-rd.ru/index.php?V...try&EntryID=84
>   ...


 ,    
P.S.       ,     " "  ,   ,       ,     ,

----------


## 1968

,    

   - :
.   PIN- : 10
   PIN- : 6
     ,    ,    - -     .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,    
> 
>    - :
> .   PIN- : 10
>    PIN- : 6
>      ,    ,    - -     .


 http://kbp.aladdin-rd.ru/index.php?V...try&EntryID=84
  .

----------

> - ?


   .        .

----------

! ,      " ". .

----------

.  ,          .

----------


## Dimch

> .  ,          .


    .      ?     -    ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> .      ?     -    ?


 .   - .    -    .

----------


## Olegn_g

().        "     "     

-   ?             .         20   ...    ...

----------


## Olegn_g

> .  ,          .


    ,      (         +  ),   PKI 003....

----------


## CLUB

,       ..     1 . (  20 ),  - 2,     10 .     15 ,     1    .        .   ,      .   ,  .   .      ?    ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,       ..     1 . (  20 ),  - 2,     10 .     15 ,     1    .        .   ,      .   ,  .   .      ?    ?


   ,   -  .    -    .   (  )           .    .    - ,    . 
:   ,       : -        ( -   ,    ...),           ,     ( )     2015      -   , ,  -    ,      .   ...   ,          ,  -   ,      ...    ...

----------


## pxseek

.  ,     ,   .
    ,     150  ,        .  -         .

----------


## CLUB

> -    .             .    .    - ,    .   ,       : -       ,         .   ...


   .      ,  ,        ,        .   ,             ?       ,    ?       ,     ?         ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> .  ,     ,   .
>     ,     150  ,        .  -         .


       ,  ...    /   -     .        -      (, )  .    ,      ,     -  ,    ...            -        .    -     ...       -    ,         .

----------


## CLUB

> -     ...       -    ,         .


      ,      ,      ,     ,          .       .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .      ,  ,        ,        .   ,             ?       ,    ?       ,     ?         ?


  -      ( 3-    ,   ,  ).       ()    .           ().    - ,     ..     ( ,   )     
( ),   .    :    -  .      .       1 . 2016    ( )     /.            (   - , ) -    .     -   ()  ? -  ...     -      .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,      ,      ,     ,          .       .


       -  ,    .    ,       -           .       .
      ,    .

----------


## CLUB

> -  ,    .    ,       -           .
>       ,   .


         , ,     ,  ?      .

----------


## Olegn_g

> , ,     ,  ?      .


        ?      :     -?           -   .      ,        !

----------


## __

> ().        "     "     
> 
> -   ?             .         20   ...    ...


      1-2  .

----------

> ...


    ,  .  -   .    01.07.2016,      . :1.     ,  . 2    ,    ,    ,      .    -     ,      - , ,     ?               ?        .
   . ?     .     ,  ?

----------


## __

,         -    .
     ,      ,               .    -   ..
         ,   .
2016   .

----------


## Olegn_g

> 1-2  .


   ,             + -.

----------


## __

,     .     ,

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,  .  -   .    01.07.2016,      . :1.     ,  . 2    ,    ,    ,      .    -     ,      - , ,     ?               ?        .
>    . ?     .     ,  ?


      (    ,        - ),          :      ,      - .     -         .     .     4  () -        ?        -   .     -   -  ,     .   :     -        - .                           ?          ,         .    .     !             ?        -    ,      .   ,        3    10 000 .  ( ).               ?    ...
                .     ...

----------


## __

,       ,      .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,       ,      .


    ...            -    ?     ?     .    "   "      ,  .  -...    ,       - .      ...    ... ...

----------


## __

,     .    (      ,       ,     )           .        .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,     .    (      ,       ,     )           .        .


  .  .     ...

----------

> 


   .

----------

> 


          ,     .

----------


## CLUB

> ,     .


 ,            .    20          .            ,     .

----------

> ,     .


    -      (-       .).
        .

----------


## CLUB

> -      (-       .).
>         .


   .

----------

> .


   .  ( ) ,   . "   ,       "

----------


## Olegn_g

-....       / ,  ( 4000 ),       "" (/)    ""...   -    ""?

----------


## CLUB

> -....       / ,  ( 4000 ),       "" (/)    ""...   -    ""?


       - .              -,    , ...  .

----------

,      ID.

----------

,        .       4  .

----------

,    ,  () -    .         .           .      ,    (      ).

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,    (      ).


   (..)   : RSA - 003... ( PKI  JaCarte,     localhost:8080)      (  ,    ).    ?      -   .    -  - ?         3-  ( ,  ).

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,        .       4  .


   ?    ?

----------

,     . ID     .    4,6,7,8     .      - .   ,      .        ,           .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,     . ID     .    4,6,7,8     .      - .   ,      .        ,           .


,  ... 
1.            ().
2.        RSA...            ?    () -    ? 04.01.2016 -       (  3- ) 
3.         ...    "" .   " " RSA - 003... ( PKI  JaCarte,    localhost:8080) -   .
4.     -   ,   (-  )    -  .         ().
   ....  ...

----------


## __

RSA      ,     ,           .
..      .

----------

,          .

----------


## __

:
http://tass.ru/ekonomika/2575789
         01   ,       .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,          .


 (  2-    , )    RS     ..         RSA (   )      . 
     -    ,           .      .    .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ...    ,          .


       - ?         /     :     (    ,     ), localhost:8080  RSA (   ). 
        ( 04.01.16   )?

----------

.    1.           .   .      " ".     .  " "  "  "0"".  .       .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .    1.           .   .      " ".     .  " "  "  "0"".  .       .


1   ..      (1   /).    ,   , + ,             -    ( 10 ).
  .          (  ): localhost:8080  RSA (  003....,   ,  10     ,  1         ). 
          ?

----------


## Olegn_g

1. .
            (  ).            (  ).             63-       .

2.  RSA- 
        ssl-   .        RSA.  RSA         JaCarta PKI/ SE,    .      RSA.     -.

3. FSRAR_ID
FSRAR_ID      . FSRAR_ID      CN RSA-    JaCarta.

 ... http://www.petrotax.ru/news/EGAIS_opt_roznica_2015.pdf (.29)
"... RSA-,               ...".
      ,       ?

----------

.    localhost 8080   RSA   12 .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .    localhost 8080   RSA   12 .


   -  .  RSA        ?! -   2     RSA...

----------

( )    ,   .

----------

?

----------

,         FSRAR_ID.              ,    "" / " ". 
       , ,      FSRAR_ID, ..       ,    ,    .
-     ,        - "    ".      ,        .
-       ,         , ..      FSRAR_ID  .
       .       . 
  ,   ,    ,     . 

       .      /.

----------

1,  .   ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> .      /.


  .   ,     (2-  4-)  FSRAR_ID  .

----------

> ?

----------

,             ?
     ,        ?

----------


## .

.      Retail Declaration.       -  ,  ).       ,      .      ,  -  ,      ..  Retail Declaration ,    ,         ,  ,     .     ,        ,      ,        ,    . ,  ,   ,               . 
     ? (    ,       )

----------


## Fraxine

. ,  (    -    )-   . 12,     ,       ( ).   ,         -       ?  ?

----------


## alex1sol

*Fraxine*,   ,             12.

----------


## Fraxine

.  -   ,   -    ,    .   (   )  -      ?   ,               01.07.2016 .  -?

----------


## Olegn_g

> *Fraxine*,   ,             12.


  ...     ( xcel,  ...) -   4 .    (     ,    ,    ),     1  2016        ?  -    !

----------


## Olegn_g

> .      Retail Declaration.       -  ,  ).       ,      .      ,  -  ,      ..  Retail Declaration ,    ,         ,  ,     .     ,        ,      ,        ,    . ,  ,   ,               . 
>      ? (    ,       )


          (       -   ).   retDecl   . 
  ,     ,    .         -        . ,    ,  /  .               .
      -   !
               -    .   4 .2015         1 .2016         ?

----------


## .

> (       -   ).   retDecl   . 
>   ,     ,    .         -        . ,    ,  /  .               .
>       -   !
>                -    .   4 .2015         1 .2016         ?


,       .    ,    ,  ,              ,     .   ,          . 
     ,    ,      ?)

----------


## alex1sol

> ,    ,  ,              ,     .   ,          .


  ,   1-      ,         ,     .                 .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,   1-      ,         ,     .                 .


   !  ,   ,  ,    !

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,   1-      ,         ,     .                 .


  RetDecl https://vk.com/club92612092    .   :              "" (   ),         ?         .

----------


## Marie

!
 -   ().      ,  ,   20    -  ,       . ,  ,      .       ,    .      ,       ,        (, ),       . 
         , , .

----------


## 6315



----------


## 6315

, ,       localhost8080      ,

----------


## Olegn_g

RetDecl    ....     http://www.citadel-tver.ru/Home/Contacts 
             ""  .  : 
1.     /     -        :
  )   ,        ,    .       -    "    "           ;
  )        (        ).    :
         -            ;
         - ""   , ..           ,     ,     -   .
2.                  -     .
  .                ...

----------


## Olegn_g

> !
>  -   ().      ,  ,   20    -  ,       . ,  ,      .       ,    .      ,       ,        (, ),       . 
>          , , .


    -     -  ...   ...        ....

----------


## Marie

- , .     ,  ,  .   ,      ,  .       .     -,  , .

----------

...          .    .   ,  ,  .         .     ? 1.  . ,  -        . 2.  !  xml -  .   id .  .    ,   ,   .      " "  , , .
   ? 
   .  ,    ,  00000025,   xml    (  )  000143.    .  .      .      ?  -?

----------


## __

> " "


     ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> ...1.  . ,  -        . 2.  !


    -   ...     -     ,     1 .2016     ...           "  " -     ?   , -,   ,    ...

----------


## Olegn_g

> - , .     ,  ,  .   ,      ,  .       .     -,  , .


  ,      ,   (- ...)   ... 
        .       ""    "     ?".
      ,  -    ( ).

----------

*Olegn_g*,      -     :yes:  
         ,   .      .    ,     ...

----------


## __

-   ,    .
    .

----------


## Olegn_g

> *Olegn_g*,      -     
>          ,   .      .    ,     ...


    ,        ? /         - .     .         .             .      (,     )      ...                !             .      ?        ...       -  .     ?   ?   ,   ,  ?

----------


## -1967

!!!

----------


## -1967

!    ,   :  ,   ,  .     10-20      40-50 ..    ,  .     " " .     ,   ,    .    ( ),        . !

----------

.       ,      ,              (     ),       .        .  ,  ,       -    ? ?

----------

> !    ,   :  ,   ,  .     10-20      40-50 ..    ,  .     " " .     ,   ,    .    ( ),        . !


 !       -     ,       -

----------


## Olegn_g

> .       ,      ,              (     ),       .        .  ,  ,       -    ? ?


     ,    -      .      -  ...

----------


## Olegn_g

...  ""

----------

,        ,    .      ,    4     10 ?

----------

.

----------


## -1967

> !       -     ,       -


       ,       "    ".     ,   !?

----------


## AndreyZh

> .      ?  -?


          ...          -

----------

...    -  ,  -  ..   .     ,   ID  -   ,   -    "".      -   , ?          . ?   .   .

 " "   https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/         -   . ( )

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,      ,   (- ...)   ... 
>         .       ""    "     ?".
>       ,  -    ( ).


 ,   " "    .  : http://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=246999&postcount=282 -    !!!

----------


## __

> ,   " "    .


  31- ,     .

----------

?        ,     .     .    ???

----------


## __

> ?        ,     .     .    ???


     ,   .
 ,       ,

----------

> -   1 8()?      ?



,         ,      ,      -  ,   " ",  , 2000.  .     -  - ,     ,       .

----------

,           .       .

----------

,   ?     2015  ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> ...    -  ,  -  ..   .     ,   ID  -   ,   -    "".      -   , ?          . ?   .   .


    RetDecl   "   "               .       (          )              -  ,    .   ,    ,        . ... ...

----------

,   ?     2015  ?

----------

> 


    . 
   ,     -  ?  -...
  ,                 . 
          , ,  , ,      .

----------

:Frown:

----------

> , ,  , ,      .


, . , ,         .   ,   ,    ,     ,   .           .

----------


## .

> . 
>    ,     -  ?  -...
>   ,                 . 
>           , ,  , ,      .


,     (      ),      .     .    ,  .  ,      .

----------

.      .

----------

"" .         .  .  :      -   .    - ,      .  .        . ,   ,    -    . ,    ,  ,      (    ) - .    ,  curl,   .     -   .    - ,  , ,  .      .

----------


## .

,       (  1.6)(         )     - ?

----------


## __

:   2016 .    .
  ,   -     ,        .
      ,    ,       .

----------

,      .      ,  .

----------

> :   2016 .    .
>   ,   -     ,        .
>       ,    ,       .


,    ,  . , ,     .    -        1.0.7.2016,    .    ,    ?

----------


## CLUB

> ,   -  .    -    .   (  )           .    .    - ,    . 
> :   ,       : -        ( -   ,    ...),           ,     ( )     2015      -   , ,  -    ,      .   ...   ,          ,  -   ,      ...    ...


 ,    ,        ,       .   ,    -  , ..      ,  ,     .  -     .

----------

,      .
:
1)    *CLUB*.      ,    (    ).   ?        ,  ?            ?      ?       ?
2)        (,  ),      ?        ?      ?    ? ?

, ,    :Dezl:

----------


## CLUB

> ,      .
> :
> 1)    *CLUB*.      ,    (    ).   ?        ,  ?            ?      ?       ?
> 2)        (,  ),      ?        ?      ?    ? ?
> 
> , ,


                ,   ,     .                .

----------


## _

,  :      "".      ,       -      "0".     .     ?    .   ..

----------


## CLUB

> ,  :      "".      ,       -      "0".     .     ?    .   ..


  ,        .             IT  .      -   1   .      .   ,     ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

? http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1375

----------

18  "       
      ,  ,   ,             :           ,    ,     ;        1;        1;   ,    ,     .          "
.       18.

----------

,           .

----------


## Dimch

> 18  "       
>       ,  ,   ,             :           ,    ,     ;        1;        1;   ,    ,     .          "
> .       18.


** ?
                .             -     .
  1   ,     .

----------


## _

> ,        .             IT  .      -   1   .      .   ,     ,      ?


  ,    .     ,  .   (  )     .      1      20 ?          1  2016.?

----------


## _

,            03.12.2015 413,  ,   ,           .      ,          ,         ,   .

----------


## .

> ,            03.12.2015 413,  ,   ,           .      ,          ,         ,   .


      29.12.15 1459 ,        .

----------

> ,      ,   (- ...)   ... 
>         .       ""    "     ?".
>       ,  -    ( ).


       28 



 . 

 ,       2012          ,    1             1    20  2016 .

----------


## .

, ...      ???? http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1375

----------


## .

!)))     ...     (  )            ,          (  ),       ()  .    ,   ()         -           .    ?(((   ? :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:          )

----------


## Dimch

> , ...      ???? http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1375


   .

----------


## Dimch

> !)))     ...     (  )            ,          (  ),       ()  .    ,   ()         -           .    ?(((   ?         )


   ,     ,  -       .                .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  -       .                .


    ,

----------


## _

,      ,     (   )     :      ?

----------

> (  ),       ()  .


   ?  ,            01.01.16   .





> 


     ,   ,      .        ,           .      .

----------


## AK-79

.    .    (,  RSA,  -  ).
      ?   ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,


       ?
 ?
       5000   ?
 ?
  -  .

----------


## .

> ?  ,            01.01.16   .
> 
> 
> 
>      ,   ,      .        ,           .      .


    ))) -    ,    (  )...        ,   -     ,  .    :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## .

> ?
>  ?
>        5000   ?
>  ?
>   -  .


              )           (   ,     ),     70    -   .  (  )      ...  )

----------


## __

,   :
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=79
         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

2016    ,    2015

----------


## .

-   )

----------


## .

> ,   :
> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=79
>          .


  )))           ,       01.07.2017.      )))     :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Dimch

> )           (   ,     ),     70    -   .  (  )      ...  )


           -           .   ,     .     .                  05.01.           ,      -  .    .

----------


## .

> -           .   ,     .     .                  05.01.           ,      -  .    .


    ))) - ,  -   ...       ,     5000    .        32 ..       , ..        ... ,      ...    -  ...    )))  )))    :yes:

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      ,         ,

----------


## m.i.golovina

> ))) - ,  -   ...       ,     5000    .        32 ..       , ..        ... ,      ...    -  ...    )))  )))


       (  ,      ).         .       -    ,   .       ,      .     .     ""      .

!   .      ,     .

----------

> )))           ,       01.07.2017.      )


 01.07.2017 -     .
 01.01.2016 -     .

----------


## _

!!!   ....,            ???

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 01.07.2017 -     .
>  01.01.2016 -     .


           2017  ,   29      ,        (2016 )   ,

----------

(   ),    .  ,           .  ,   ,     ?
  ,                   ? 
       . ,    ,     ,        . .,     12.01.16,  -  ?     .

----------

> (2016 )   ,


     ,     ,   2016 .

----------

> 


  :yes: 
     ,       .

----------


## Kris2015

...

----------

> ...


   ,    ?       ,      .

----------


## Dimch

> ...        32 ..       , ..        ...


: ,  50, , , , ,      32 .  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:  ?
 :Wow:   :Dash2:   :Wow:  :Dash2:

----------


## 92

,        .      ?       ?           (   )        ?

----------

-,   .

----------


## __

> ,      .


      ,   ,    (     ),      ,     .
   ,  .            ,    .

----------

?    ?   -   ?

----------


## __

, ,  , -,

----------

> , ,  , -,


  ,      ?          (, 1)        .      ,       , ..      ,      .

----------

-  .   - !!!.   .      .  - !    .

----------


## __

:        .
http://www.newsru.com/finance/15jan2016/minfin.html

----------


## SovaKl

> -  .   - !!!.   .      .  - !    .


  .   - . ,  : "    ?"     30   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,     ,      ,         ,

----------


## __

> .   - . ,  : "    ?"     30   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ...


   ?

----------


## SovaKl

> 


  .  ,    .     .
,   -           .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


     ,        ,     ,            ,(      )  ,           ,      ,

----------


## __

> ,


                  .
       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .
>        .


   ,      1  2016    ,    4  2015    ,   -    , 1        ,      ,        2016  ,      ( )

----------

> ,       , ..      ,      .


     .  ,   ""  .   -          . ,   . 
 ,   .     -   .    -   .      ""  xml .      .  ?        ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  -     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -     ?


     ,      ,          ,         ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

>

----------


## Dimch

> :        .
> http://www.newsru.com/finance/15jan2016/minfin.html


    ,        -      :Frown: ((

----------


## Dimch

> 


,  ?
 ,    -   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  ?
>  ,    -   .


,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,    -  ** .


  :Blush:

----------


## _

> .  ,   ""  .   -          . ,   . 
>  ,   .     -   .    -   .      ""  xml .      .  ?        ?



        .       ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .       ?


   ,

----------


## _

> ,


))))       ))) 
            ?

----------

> ))))       ))) 
>             ?


   ?     ,          ,    ""    .        -      .      ?  - ,   -   -   .

----------


## _

> ,    ""    .


   ,         ,       ((     ?  ,      .

----------


## Aleksandr1960

.     1   ( .
 : 0).     - (        :Smilie:      (http://localhost:8080)  :  
     :
1.    
curl -X GET http://localhost:8080 (1.3.1)    :  ?

----------


## Dimch

> .     1   ( .
>  : 0).     - (            (http://localhost:8080)  :  
>      :
> 1.    
> curl -X GET http://localhost:8080 (1.3.1)    :  ?


    1,   .
  ?
  1       2016

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.    
> curl -X GET http://localhost:8080 (1.3.1)    :  ?


      curl.exe

----------


## alex1sol

,          ,      .     ?     .

----------


## __

?
  .

----------


## alex1sol

> ?



, ,      10,         .

----------


## __

,  : ,   , ,     .     "",      ,    10

----------


## Anton P.

> , ,      10


 !!!

 ,      -     ""  ?
-   ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,          ,      .     ?     .


            .

----------


## cegth

-  ! !!!!!!!    !   ,   . .    " "  J pos!    ,         (((

----------


## __

**,   ,    ,        -  ,   ,     .
  ,    ,   21  2015 .
 " "   ?    ,     ?

----------


## varip

.
   ,  -
 , ,   ,   "  "-,      .
   --    
  1 3.0 (3.0.43.52)
  127.0.0.1  8080
      "     .
   :      " (  -  ,  )
 ?  ?

----------

> .
>    ,  -
>  , ,   ,   "  "-,      .
>    --    
>   1 3.0 (3.0.43.52)
>   127.0.0.1  8080
>       "     .
>    :      " (  -  ,  )
>  ?  ?


    ,        .  -        .        .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,   ,   :
1.     ,  ,           20 ? ..     ?
2.  ,   ,   ?)  ,           ,      
3.  ,            ,     ?

----------

1      29.12.2015  1459              ,    . 



> ?


      8 000   1 .   .
2 . .   . 
3. .     .

----------

1

----------


## 13NED

> .        100-300-500  ..??   ?      .  (   )    /?       !?



 !   ,   !       .   ,        ...        ,  (   ()   24     ) 1    ,  24       (    ,      ,    ),    ... 
 ,  ,      . 

        ,     ,       .           !

----------


## 13NED

> ,       .               1,  ,   ,   .     ,               1  3 ,   ,   .           ,   ,     , ..     ,        .       ,   ,      .



 !  ! 
     , ,   ,    (-) " "   ,        . (     , :  ,  ,  ,        ).
   (        )         . 
: 1.   :    " "
            2.   :  ""   .     1.
            3.       ,     ,   " "
         ,     ,   ! Ѩ

----------


## 13NED

> :  1.       ,    ?
> 2.            ,          21  ?


 .       ,   ,       ,    ,    .
      3 .   ,        .
(    )

----------


## 13NED

> .   ,          . ,     .            ? ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    . 
> ...  ...   ! ,  (  )     (     ?)   ! , .         - - !    -    .


    !!!!!!!!
   ,  ,        ,     ,       (   ""    ),   ,    (       "   " ()  " " ()      !      ,       ,     ...

        ,    ,        " "  Ѩ!
    !!!

----------


## __

> 1

----------

> !!!
> 
>  ,      -     ""  ?
> -   ?


Octopus   .
.    #1178     #1179.

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------

,      ,        . 
,    C:\TT (-  -   -,        - ).  C:\TT.      lnk -  -  -     -  - .      ,     ,   .            .   !      - -  -  -    - .    ,   .

----------

,  .     .   -    ,    .    ?

----------


## Olegn_g

! -     (  )    ? ,     (  1)       ( 2)   . ..    1,   ,     1  2,      ...

----------


## Dimch

> ,  .     .   -    ,    .    ?


 .  .   . .

----------

> -     (  )    ?


  ,       .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,       .


    ?      ?  :
1.  JaCarta   (    1)
2.     JaCarta   PKI  id  (),       ;
3.    ,   10    ;
4.         ()       IE     .     -  id     IE    1 ( );
5. , ,     ( )  -      1  ;
6.      ,       .  JaCarta.   2 ( )    2  6.
?

----------


## alex1sol

,   ,  ,  ,   ,       . , , ,  .      ,     4       ,   ,     ,      .       ,    !   ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,   ,  ,  ,   ,       . , , ,  .      ,     4       ,   ,     ,      .       ,    !   ?


  ?
         ?

----------


## alex1sol

> ?


       ,         .       ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## Anna_Pannochka

, . ,,  .   2   ,     .     , -       ,          -   .       2  .    .          ?      ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,         .       ,    ,     ,    .


      ,     ,   .   .      .

----------


## Dimch

> , . ,,  .   2   ,     .     , -       ,          -   .       2  .    .          ?      ?


    ?    ,    ,       
      (   ),        ,           ""         .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,   ,  ,  ,   ,       . , , ,  .      ,     4       ,   ,     ,      .       ,    !   ?


.
https://youtu.be/Lm6CHLpfuok?t=39

----------


## __

> ,   ,  ,  ,   ,       . , , ,  .      ,     4       ,   ,     ,      .       ,    !   ?


    "",  *.
    ,   .
  20 ,      , (     , , -      ,             , _ 2000    200_),     -  -,   ..     ""  .       -  ,   ,   .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ?


  .       3 .2015  (    )     ,                ...      -  ,     - ....

----------


## Olegn_g

> , , ,  .      ,     4       ,   ,     ,      .       ,    !   ?


     :          ,          ?     :        / -  ? ...          -     ...

----------

> ,      ,        . 
> ,    C:\TT (-  -   -,        - ).  C:\TT.      lnk -  -  -     -  - .      ,     ,   .            .   !      - -  -  -    - .    ,   .


 .

          "timeout /t 5" -   .

----------


## alex1sol

,    ,            .   ,     ,       ,       , ,        .         .

----------

1  .    ,       .          1.

----------

.   -    ,   ()     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   -    ,   ()     ?


  01.01.2016         ,       01.07.2016.  ()     . 20      ,          (, )  1

----------

.   ""      -   .


   , .., 100   :

             (  ),       .

 -   .

----------


## deklarant_

> **          .


     ,          22 .
        .      ,        .             .
          (  ):



> ?      ;
>       11:00;
>   ,  ;
>       2- .     .*   - * .     ,  .        ,           .

----------

22 . .      .         .    21  48 .   , ,   ,   "" - "      .       "     ,    .      2016 ,       :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

""  :



> 2016   ...            ...
>     (  ,   ) *          ...      * ...   ...        1     ..
>                  ...   - ...
>    .       , ,  ( )      .      .             ...        .

----------


## .

,       , .      ,       :  ,   .           .        (Retail Declaration),     ( ),      .   ,    ,       .   ,          .      ,   .       .

----------


## _

!
         . , ,   :
1.            ?
2.                 ?

----------


## Dimch

> !
>          . , ,   :
> 1.            ?
> 2.                 ?


        .
           ,        .     ,           "   ".        .       ,   .
    ,    ,   , .

----------


## _

> ,    ,   , .


      ,       .





> .


     !  ,     ,    .    ,        .

----------

-  ()     ?      ?

----------


## Viki33

!
 ,    , (        ) ,    68      1  ,     ,   -             () ??  ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,       .
> 
> 
> 
>      !  ,     ,    .    ,        .


     ?         ,     .
  ,    .
          .

----------


## _

> ?

----------


## Dimch

> .


?

----------


## _

> ?


   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dimch

> ,


  :EEK!: ?
  1

----------


## _

> 1


 . (((

----------


## Dimch

> . (((


! !

----------


## Dimch

> ! !


   .     ,

----------


## _

> .     ,

----------


## Dimch



----------


## _

*Dimch*, 
!

----------

: http://egais.ru/news/view?id=83
"    
                             ,               ,     .

           .

   3-  (  )         ,   3-  (  )              7-   .     ,      .

         ,                           .

 , ,       29.12.2015  1459              ,             ,          1   31  2016       20  2016 ."

----------

:
"     ,          .        ,    ,   ,          ."

  :
" 3-  (  )         "

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        , -

----------


## __

,              (  ),        .    .   .

----------


## Dimch

> : http://egais.ru/news/view?id=83
> "    
>                              ,               ,     .
> 
>            .
> 
>    3-  (  )         ,   3-  (  )              7-   .     ,      .
> 
>          ,                           .
> ...


   ,    3 .        ?   ,   .  ,  ,  .
      .
.      .

----------

> (  ),        .


: 
1.     ,     ,     .    .       .
2.        ,  -    .
3.     .   ,   //. -    .

     ?

----------

> ,  ,  .


  ? 
    ,  "        ", ..     -    ,  .           .           -    .

----------


## Dimch

> ? 
>     ,  "        ", ..     -    ,  .           .           -    .


   1          .
                .
              .
             .
  ?
.
** ,           .

                ,   ,    ?

----------

> ,


 . 
**  ,    ** .      .

----------


## __

> : 
> 1.     ,     ,     .    .       .
> 2.        ,  -    .
> 3.     .   ,   //. -    .
> 
>      ?


   ,         .
  ,     .
_P.S. "    ,   ?
,    "_

----------


## Elkin

> ,         .
>   ,     .
> _P.S. "    ,   ?
> ,    "_


.   ,        ...
    " "  ,         . 
 -    .   -        -  ,    .    -      ,      -   .

----------


## __

,        ,    .
          ,       ,      .

----------

> 


  . ,   20.04.16   .     -    .    -  .

----------

,   ,   ,  ,   .  .               ,    .  ( ... :Smilie: ) ,  .    ...  -      ,       ,     .     ,   ,          20 .      ...   .

----------


## Natli20

,    .       ,        .     ? ? ?    ?

----------


## __

> ,    .       ,        .     ? ? ?    ?


    ,   ,    ,                   ,       .
  .

----------

> ,    .       ,        .     ? ? ?    ?


http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1976  -   ,    .      -  ,  ,    - . ,   ,       .

----------


## __

> ,    3 .        ?   ,   .  ,  ,  .
>       .
> .      .


     -      ,     ,   -    ,         ?

----------

> -      ,       ,


    .        - 20.04.16.     ,    20.04.   - , .

----------


## _

> 3-  (  )


   ?     26.01    28.01 ?

----------


## alex1sol

,        ,      .
            ,         ,         . -   -  !!!

----------


## alfiya1973

> .        - 20.04.16.     ,    20.04.   - , .


,       .    ,      ?

----------

> ?     26.01    28.01 ?


   26.01.16 -    3  , ..  29.01.16

----------

> ,       .    ,      ?


    -   .
 -   .
    .

----------


## varip

.     ,         -  .
      1,  -    .
1- -    ,          .
     ""-   )))
 -     :
    . ,  , .          ,   - .
  IE   http://localhost:8080/- "    "
    - 
         ,  -  . 
  PKI  ,  ,         .
       ,  PKI    - .
 .       ?    ?    ,      -     ,        ,    .
   .
  :
"2016-02-01 08:07:28,276 DEBUG es.programador.transport.updater.util.Util - :[5] .
2016-02-01 08:07:29,290 DEBUG es.programador.transport.updater.util.Util - :[4] .
2016-02-01 08:07:30,304 DEBUG es.programador.transport.updater.util.Util - :[3] .
2016-02-01 08:07:31,318 DEBUG es.programador.transport.updater.util.Util - :[2] .
2016-02-01 08:07:32,332 DEBUG es.programador.transport.updater.util.Util - :[1] .
2016-02-01 08:07:32,332 DEBUG es.programador.transport.key.KeyMaster -  PKCS11. 
2016-02-01 08:07:32,332 DEBUG es.programador.transport.key.KeyMaster - PKCS11  : [C:\TT\updater\lib\pkcs11.cfg]
2016-02-01 08:07:32,332 DEBUG es.programador.transport.key.KeyMaster - PKCS11-:C:/TT/updater/lib/x32/asepkcs.dll
2016-02-01 08:07:32,332 ERROR es.programador.transport.updater.Updater -   
java.security.ProviderException: Initialization failed
	at sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11.<init>(SunPKCS11.java:376)
	at sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11.<init>(SunPKCS11.java:107)
	at es.programador.transport.key.KeyMaster.initByPKCS11KeyStore(KeyMaster.java:124)
	at es.programador.transport.updater.Main.initCryptoStuff(Main.java:93)
	at es.programador.transport.updater.Main.main(Main.java:298)
Caused by: java.security.ProviderException: slotListIndex is 0 but token only has 0 slots
	at sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11.<init>(SunPKCS11.java:357)
	... 4 more"

----------


## Dimch

,         ,  ,         .
              ,    .            -  .(   , )
     , ,     .

----------


## Dimch

,   .

----------


## varip

,

----------


## varip

.     - . ,          1  .
    ,         ,           ,    - .   ,     .

----------


## 86

. ..   .   ,     . 01.06.16       ,      ?      .    01.06    ?

----------


## Dimch

,    ,   -  -      :Smilie:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


     ,   40

----------


## Boy_m

!     -   1  2.1     ?

----------


## _

,          ?
     , , ?

----------


## 86

> ,    ,   -  -


. .  01.06          ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . .  01.06          ,       ?


,                 .     20.07.2015  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189

----------


## 86

> ,                 .     20.07.2015  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189


 .     ,  ?         ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          ?
>      , , ?


.

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,  ?         ,  .


      2009 .
           .
    ,    ( , , ,   )          .
           .

 -   () 2.3.6.1079-01     50762-2007 "  .    "       ,   .
 :  ,   ,     ,    , , ,   , ,    ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## 86

> 2009 .
>            .
>     ,    ( , , ,   )          .
>            .
> 
>  -   () 2.3.6.1079-01     50762-2007 "  .    "       ,   .
>  :  ,   ,     ,    , , ,   , ,    ,  ,    ,  .


       .   ,  . .   ,     .?  ?
 2.           01.07     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2.           01.07     ?


       ,        ,      -, , , ,      .
 ( )      .
  01.07     ()  




> ,     .?  ?


 : "  ,   "

----------


## 86

> ,        ,      -, , , ,      .
>  ( )      .
>   01.07     ()  
> 
> 
>  : "  ,   "


      ?    ? ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    ? ?


  ,      ,      ,       .

----------

,    :    . -   ?    ?
1.  jaCarta Standart     -
2.    
3.   
4.    
5.  ,     ,    -       - ..

----------

> ,    :    . -   ?    ?
> 1.  jaCarta Standart     -
> 2.    
> 3.   
> 4.    
> 5.  ,     ,    -       - ..


   ,     8 .

----------


## alfiya1973

> !     -   1  2.1     ?


     ,   2.2....

----------


## Dimch

> ,      ,      ,       .


                  .         -     ,         ,  , , ...   .           ,   .             (        ).

----------


## deklarant_

> .         -     ,         ,  , , ...   .           ,   .             (        ).


   .    -   .          ,        ? ..  ,                . :Smilie:

----------


## _

2.8.1.1.1.1.1       .

----------


## deklarant_

> 2.8.1.1.1.1.1       .


     ,        , ..     
 <wb:Transport>  __ 
</wb:Transport>  __ 
  :  <wb:Transport/>

----------

(     ),      ""      "18%"?

----------


## OlikSm

28.01.2016
    5  VII         ,              ,    ,         ()      ,                 ,                 ,    ,          20.02.2012  31, *,    ,              *            .
              (2.22.x.x).
     (x.x.600.x)         .

   ???

----------


## deklarant_

> (     ),      ""      "18%"?


       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 28.01.2016
>     5  VII         ,              ,    ,         ()      ,                 ,                 ,    ,          20.02.2012  31, *,    ,              *            .
>               (2.22.x.x).
>      (x.x.600.x)         .
> 
>    ???

----------


## Dimch

> 


 
"        "
"      ()      ..."

----------

05.01.16    5,       5  5_ ,   5_  ()    ,       .                 5  .         ????

----------

.

       .
   .  - ,       ?
      ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> 05.01.16    5,       5  5_ ,   5_  ()    ,       .                 5  .         ????


            ??
    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> 
>        .
>    .  - ,       ?
>       ,     .


 http://alcobeer39.ru/lk_egais.html

----------


## tinkaer

!   ,   .     ,       -     ?     ...

----------


## nbyrfy

! , ,    Retail Declaration. 
      ,         .  ,    ,   / .      : "         .       ?   "".  : "  "  ""   : "     ( ,        ,  )?" :    .  , : "DataSet not in Edit or Insert mode (FormMain.FormEGAISWayBillDialog.FIBDS_Heat"
 ,    , ,   "    ".    .  ,  ,       ,  ,    .

----------


## nbyrfy

.
 .     .           .
 ,      ,      .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,    ,   / .


 https://vk.com/club92612092 (, ).  /    RetDecl        .   ?

----------

> ??
>     ?


  -  ,  -      "5"   ("5"   "5_")        5,        .  ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> -  ,  -      "5"   ("5"   "5_")        5,        .  ?


   -   ,   ?      .      ?

----------


## Olegn_g

...  "   ".              .        -         1  2016 !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,   / ..


    03.12.2015 N 413 "  ..."           (WayBill)  .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ...         .  ,    ,   / .


      RetDecl   /    .     -  .

----------

> -   ,   ?      .      ?


  ,   -?    ,  ,       ,     ,   ()   ,         "5",    "5"  ""5_"    ,        "5"

----------


## Dimch

> 03.12.2015 N 413 "  ..."           (WayBill)  .


 -      .
              :

 ,    .    - 1, -    ,          .   ,          ,   .   ,   -    -     -   .

----------


## deklarant_

> -      .


  ,        ,        .          ,        ,       .

----------


## Guzel2510

!
         /   ?  ?      ?

----------


## __

,   /

----------

> ,   /


.              ( )              ,     .

----------

> ,   /


  !             .

   ,      
  1  10.2    22.11.1995  171-   ,           ,      ,    -  ().  ,             28.11.1997  78 (-).

 ,      -        ,   ,              , -           .

 5     ,       15.04.2011  272, ,    -     ,     .

 ,     ,     ,       .

            .           .

----------


## _

> .              ( )              ,     .


          ,        .

----------


## Guzel2510

,         ,       .:?   :?

----------


## __

> ,   /


     ()

----------


## Dimch

> ,        ,        .          ,        ,       .


()             ().      (    ()).
     ?

----------


## Guzel2510

.   ,       .    ,         ?      )

----------


## deklarant_

> ()             ().      (    ()).
>      ?


      ,                   .
  position   
  <wb:Position>
          <wb:Identity>000001</wb:Identity>
          <wb:Product>
            <pref:FullName>    "  "</pref:FullName>
            <pref:AlcCode>0150260000001565822</pref:AlcCode>
            <pref:Capacity>0.75</pref:Capacity>
            <pref:AlcVolume>11</pref:AlcVolume>
            <pref:ProductVCode>403</pref:ProductVCode>
          </wb:Product>
          <wb:Quantity>50</wb:Quantity>
          <wb:Price>500</wb:Price>
          <wb:InformA>
            <pref:RegId>000000000262437</pref:RegId>
          </wb:InformA>
          <wb:InformB>
            <pref:InformBItem>
              <pref:BRegId>000000000263283</pref:BRegId>
            </pref:InformBItem>
          </wb:InformB>
        </wb:Position>

----------


## Dimch

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54628530]      ,                   .
   ,     .                      .    .

----------


## Dimch

> ,                   .


   ,     .                      .    .

----------

!
,      :
  ,      ,    (  )  - ,     ,  ,   , ..  ,     .      ?

----------


## CLUB

> ,   -?    ,  ,       ,     ,   ()   ,         "5",    "5"  ""5_"    ,        "5"


               ,      ,       .                ,    .

----------

!
 ,       (  - ),     ?
   ,   ,     ?,       ( ""), ..   .
     ,    ??????

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>  ,       (  - ),     ?
>    ,   ,     ?,       ( ""), ..   .
>      ,    ??????


..

----------

.        ,    .    .     ""  .          ,                  ,      .     (  ,     ),      (       ),  ,        .        .  .
1.                       , .       .
2.         ,      ? 
3.     .

----------

,         ,       .        .
        ,       .  .

----------


## Dimch

> .        ,    .    .     ""  .          ,                  ,      .     (  ,     ),      (       ),  ,        .        .  .
> 1.                       , .       .
> 2.         ,      ? 
> 3.     .


           .          .        ,     . ,    .
      .        ,   ..

----------


## Dimch

> ,         ,       .        .
>         ,       .  .


1.   klerk.ru
2.  
3.  .



     ? ?

----------

> .


-,      ,      ,      ,  ,   -   - ,     ,    .   ,       ,                ,     ,    ,        ,                ,      ,     .

----------

> ,   ..


      ,      , ,          ,   ,                .        ,   ,        .   ,   ,             ,              ,    ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## Dimch

> ,      , ,          ,   ,                .        ,   ,        .   ,   ,             ,              ,    ,     ,    ,     .


    -      
  - ,     
    ?   ,     . ,       .

- .
-  .
-    .

----------

*Dimch*,   ,  , ,        ,       . 
          .          ,       ,      2015  , ,       ,      -   20.04           , ,     ,    .

----------

,                 ,              ,  ,  10            .          .    -   .

----------


## deklarant_

RSA(PKI)    ,        .

----------


## Dimch

> *Dimch*,   ,  , ,        ,       . 
>           .          ,       ,      2015  , ,       ,      -   20.04           , ,     ,    .


      :        ,        .
**.   -  ,                         .

----------


## Olegn_g

-               .    /,       .      ,    - .  ,       .  ...        .

----------

> .


 ,   .       ,     ,  ,   ,   .  ..  .     -    .     -  -   5000,    - .     - , ,   -   -   .    ,      -     -   . ,      ...   , ,       100...   ,    -   .

----------


## aglaya1245

> ,   .       ,     ,  ,   ,   .  ..  .     -    .     -  -   5000,    - .     - , ,   -   -   . .


   -          .   -171 ,      , -      .,  ,          ,      .   ,     ,  .    171 -,  - . ,   ,       ,        ,        ,     .     )

----------


## 1

.            .  .   ,     .      .(  )         .  . 1.02.2016  ,  02.02.2016,   04.02.2016.  13.02.16      ,              .          .      .         .   ,   ?

----------


## Olegn_g

> .   ,   ?


     .     ,     -   .    , 3G , JCart-       .

----------


## __

> -   .    , 3G , JCart-       .

----------


## Olegn_g

> 


       - - ?   ...

----------


## __

,

----------


## Olegn_g

! ,     ,   :
1.	         :     -      -,    ReteilDeclaration           :              , ,   ..  
  ReteilDeclaration           (,   Ѕ)    .  ""       1  2016 .

2.    06.02.2016 ,     09.02.2016     ?    http://egais-retail.ru/aktualnaya-informaciya/
         ( ).          .        ,      .         ,     ...

----------

.         .              (  )  .                ?  .

----------

?  ,   Win XP.

----------


## Viki33

!    10%          ,    (((    ?

----------


## _

,   ! 
  , 4 ,  2          . 2    ,   .       , ..              ,      ,  .     ,   ,    ,    ?  !

----------


## _

> ?  ,   Win XP.


-    ,   ,     .     -  ,     .   ,     ,    -.

----------

> ,   ,    ,    ?


.

----------

> ?  ,   Win XP.


  -  .  (   1 )  . ,    .  ..  , , .       -  .

----------

> .


,    ,  ?   , .     . 
   -        "   ",   -   .

----------

> ,    ,  ?   , .     . 
>    -        "   ",   -   .


  -  http://fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zadavae...hnuju_prodazhu
_:                  ?

:   ,      , ,          ,                .

                 .



:             ,      ()   ?

:               ,    .



:        ?             ?

:       (),    ,   ,       06.04.2011  63-   .

        .

          .

_

  ? **,    ,    .    -    .     . ,    - .

----------


## Dimch

> ,    ,  ?   , .     . 
>    -        "   ",   -   .


:



> ,   ! 
> * ,  * ,    ,    ?  !


             - ,  
    ,           ""          ,  .

----------


## _

> :
> 
>              - ,  
>     ,           ""          ,  .


,  ,      . ,   2    , ..       . 
   , ..        .
     ,     1-,   "" . ,   .      ,   - 1-.

----------


## Dimch

> ,  ,      . ,   2    , ..       . 
>    , ..        .
>      ,     1-,   "" . ,   .      ,   - 1-.


        .        ,       .

----------


## _

> .        ,       .


,       ,      ,         .
 //

----------


## Dimch

> ,       ,      ,         .
>  //


  !

----------


## Dimch

> ,       ,      ,         .
>  //


 -     .                ,       . **

----------


## _

> -     .                ,       . **


 -   50 ,        .         2012 ,   .    ,    ,     :      ,     ,           .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,               http://www.beerunion.ru/press_office/news/21275/

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ,      . ,   2    , ..       . 
>    , ..        .
>      ,     1-,   "" . ,   .      ,   - 1-.


        -     (   ). ..   ( ,      )     . ..    .

   ,    ,      . ,     ,   ,       .   -.

----------

> ,               http://www.beerunion.ru/press_office/news/21275/


  ...    ?    , ,  ,  ,  .. ,    26   4-   1 .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,               ,     ,             ,      -    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

http://pos-tech.ru/atol-avtonomnaya-kassa-egais
       ,     2018       ,    ,       -        ,           ,  ""

----------

> !   ,   .     ,       -     ?     ...


 !
    ,             .
     , ,       8800-500-08-99 (  ,  ,  ).

----------


## Sharlynn

! , ,         3-   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,         3-   ?


     29.12.2015  1459              ,             ,          1   31  2016       20  2016 .

----------


## Sharlynn

*deklarant_*, 
 !

----------

!            .  1.         .     ,        ...  :       .  
>>   FSRAR ID  020000050243  
>>      RSA 020000718492???    ??? ... ....
>>

----------


## deklarant_

> !            .  1.         .     ,        ...  :       .  
> >>   FSRAR ID  020000050243  
> >>      RSA 020000718492???    ??? ... ....
> >>


         ,  .

----------


## Octopus

> ,  .


       ,      ,  ,     1

----------


## dimar

> (  )  .                ?  .


 ,   ("            "      ),  jacarty        .

----------


## __

,      10.000 .        .      ( ),     ,         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,       ,    ,

----------

!

                 ( -   ).  , .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
>                  ( -   ).  , .


   29.06.2015 N 182- 
2.1.      2        :
1)      , , , ,  ;
2)         ;
.......
.. **         01.07.2015    ,      .

----------

> 29.06.2015 N 182- 
> 2.1.      2        :
> 1)      , , , ,  ;
> 2)         ;
> .......
> .. **         01.07.2015    ,      .


  !
   ,   182  29.06.2015,  01.07.2016   ( )    .           . (,    ,        -               )

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>    ,   182  29.06.2015,  01.07.2016   ( )    .           . (,    ,        -               )

----------


## Betelgeuse86

> 69 000


-  ,          .     ,    QR-,         .

----------


## Viki33

,    .    ,                ().           (       ).          ....  ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .    ,                ().           (       ).          ....  ???


   ,    .        ID ,    .

----------


## 1

! ,      2015   ,    ,     ,    "-,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ,      2015   ,    ,     ,    "-,     ?


  " " (3  1 -, , )
http://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/15

----------


## Viki33

> ,    .        ID ,    .


     , .        ID,         ((

----------


## deklarant_

> , .        ID,         ((


 https://check1.fsrar.ru/

----------


## _

!
.        :          .        (    ),    ,          .          ?           ,  ,      ,    ?

----------


## Olegn_g

!          ( ).      :    -     - . ,  4  2015    : "    .   .     .. (  )    500  / "   " ( 7830001405  710402002)      " "         5.0000".
  3   4   .
            ,     ...
       1  2016 ,      4  2015   1 . 2016 ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> .        :          .        (    ),    ,          .          ?           ,  ,      ,    ?


..



> https://youtu.be/rdY6-O6vFws 
> 44:40. :   .     ? 
>  (): .     ""    ,        ,       (   414). 
>   .

----------


## _

*deklarant_*,

----------


## __

> !          ( ).      :    -     - . ,  4  2015    : "    .   .     .. (  )    500  / "   " ( 7830001405  710402002)      " "         5.0000".


      3- ,       /      (    ), -

----------


## Olegn_g

> 3- ,       /      (    ), -


       ( 3 .2015 ):   -  - 
        4 . 2015         . 
           ,     .. -  :
1. "  .     (  )    500  / "   " ( 7830001405  710402002)      " "         5.0000".
2. "  .       (  )    500  / "   " ( 7830001405  710402002)      " "         5.0000".
  -  /,  /        ..
      (      , )   -     2...3 . 2015      1  2016 .
    ()   ,   -     .
      1 .2016

----------


## __

,               16-  (          20      ),     .
       " "    ,

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,               16-  (          20      ),     .
>        " "    ,


!             :      .. (   ).
       ,       ..,          4 . 2015     ,         .     3  2015    ..           .    ,    ( 3 . 2015    )    .       .      ( )     "...      ...",          ,          3 .-4 . -       . 
     ,        -                ()    4 . 2015  - ,  , . .

----------


## deklarant_

> !             :      .. (   ).
>        ,       ..,          4 . 2015     ,         .     3  2015    ..           .    ,    ( 3 . 2015    )    .       .      ( )     "...      ...",          ,          3 .-4 . -       . 
>      ,        -                ()    4 . 2015  - ,  , . .


 



> ,       .       (     ),                    .
>                   ,     ,    .
> 
>     ,       .     ,       ,            .

----------


## _

,     1 , -       . 
          ,        ,     -...

----------


## Vadelma

, . , .     .    ?    1: ,     ,      ((

----------


## varip

> ,     1 , -       . 
>           ,        ,     -...


  1 ,   ,        -       ,         .      1,                ,           ,  - .
    " " 3  1,       ?                    ? 
   -   --      -      -  -   -   .

----------


## alwaysright



----------


## alwaysright

- -ERP.    ,   . ,

----------


## kotja

. , ,      ?   ,     15 .       .     ,   ?

----------

> . , ,      ?   ,     15 .       .     ,   ?


 ,  . 
1. ,  , ..  ,    (   )          (  )
2. ()   ,     , 
3.       (  )
4.   .    .
       . 
      2   . 
    ,      2. .  3    ,             .
           (    ),   .         ,       .
   -12,      ,      (  )   ,  - .      .   ,     -12.      -     .         -   .

----------


## sellanext

!  ,          . 
 ,   ,   .     1  8,3,     .   0..      .     ,    .    ,    ,   .     1     .  !!!    -     ?     ,     .    .

----------


## 345

> !  ,          . 
>  ,   ,   .     1  8,3,     .   0..      .     ,    .    ,    ,   .     1     .  !!!    -     ?     ,     .    .


       ,     1.   ,    1?

----------


## kotja

> ,  . 
> 1. ,  , ..  ,    (   )          (  )
> 2. ()   ,     , 
> 3.       (  )
> 4.   .    .
>        . 
>       2   . 
>     ,      2. .  3    ,             .
>            (    ),   .         ,       .
>    -12,      ,      (  )   ,  - .      .   ,     -12.      -     .         -   .


.        ?

----------

> .        ?


 . . ,       ,      .     , ,     ,    ,     ,  .

----------


## Vadelma

> ,    .  **    ID ,    .


,   ?
  ,      ,     .
  1: .

----------


## BuhAl

,    ,        :Embarrassment: .
      .  ?  ?     ?    .   ,       ,  80   ....: :Rotate: .  :Hi:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,       .
>       .  ?  ?     ?    .   ,       ,  80   ....:.


 http://alcobeer39.ru/egais2016.html

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?
>   ,      ,     .
>   1: .


 ,        (_,  , AlcoEGAISdealer  .._),  1:    ,     ,   -    ,     .

----------


## Vadelma

> ,        (_,  , AlcoEGAISdealer  .._),  1:    ,     ,   -    ,     .


.    ,  .    ((

,   ,         .   ,    .       ,    20   ,             ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,         .   ,    .       ,    20   ,             ?


      ,             .

:            ?
:  26    22.11.1995  171- ,    ,        , .
    25     22.11.1995  171‑              .
             . http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

. .14.19.      ,     
     ,          -
               ;    -        .

----------


## Vadelma

> ,             .
> 
> :            ?
> :  26    22.11.1995  171- ,    ,        , .
>     25     22.11.1995  171‑              .
>              . http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu
> 
> . .14.19.      ,     
>      ,          -
>                ;    -        .


    (

----------


## BuhAl

> http://alcobeer39.ru/egais2016.html


.   .     :   ,   ""?

----------

> ,   ?
>   ,      ,     .
>   1: .


      ?     -      ,      .   ?

----------


## 1968

PKI   JaCarta,         ,    .   ?

----------

" "     . 

     -     (1 )     ,      -   .       ""   .

    , ..      1 ,  .

                TTN-0000000000.     - 10 .

    ,   - 8   .

 ,   1           8 ?    =     , ..            ( ).  

.

----------


## deklarant_

> " "     . 
>      -     (1 )     ,      -   .       ""   .
>     , ..      1 ,  .
>                 TTN-0000000000.     - 10 .    ,   - 8   . ,   1           8 ?    =     , ..            ( ).  
> .


    WBRegId (10 ),     FORMBREGINFO (   "").         .      FORMBREGINFO          .

----------

!           01,07               ,      ?

----------


## 1982

!   :     2018 ,           2015 .      ?

----------

! ....
,,                ? 
  ,  1  2017           ,        ,  ,   ,     , ,     ,      :
  (  130  ),    +  +
          72
           ,  -  ,   ?     ,           ??

----------

,         :
  1   3.0,    1-, 1 -     ,      1????,     ????

----------

,          1 -  8.3             ,        ,    1 -?     1 ,  :
              ,            , .,. -++2 +?    ()         ,    1     ?,,   ?   ?    1 - 8.3?

----------


## __

2.0.2,   -   :     ,        C:UTM,  :

----------


## Dimch

> ,          1 -  8.3             ,        ,    1 -?     1 ,  :
>               ,            , .,. -++2 +?    ()         ,    1     ?,,   ?   ?    1 - 8.3?


          ,         (    )         ?                  (   ).             ,    1  - (       1).

               -  ,   ,            .
   1  ,       4:3,  1 ,  ,     (  ),   (    ) -   , SSD. 1            (   ,      ,   ),   .

----------


## Dimch

> 2.0.2,   -   :     ,        C:UTM,  :


   ?
     .      .  .

----------


## Dimch

> ,         :
>   1   3.0,    1-, 1 -     ,      1????,     ????


.       .

----------


## __

> ?
>      .      .  .


   :     ,        ,        ,        ,      .    ,  ,               (   )
http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3463

----------


## Dimch

> :     ,        ,        ,        ,      .    ,  ,               (   )
> http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3463


  -     .

----------


## __

> -     .


 2.02 ?    ,  C:UTM    : ?

----------


## Dimch

> 2.02 ?    ,  C:UTM    : ?


      ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

2.02     .
     .
1.  
2.   . .      C:\UTM\transporter\transportDB
3.    " "  windows
4.    2.0.2    ().
5.     transportDB  C:\UTM\transporter\
6.  
  .
        100    .

----------


## kazakowa

,  .
  -     ,      ?        ?

P.S.       .    .

----------


## Guta

!
         :
_"      ""  7106523726    ,         01  2016.  15  2016  ,    21.03.2016,  :

1)  710701001,   : 030000160845, : , 300007, , , , 105 , 65_    .
  ,      -      .     ,     ,             .      .    ,  .  -       , , .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .
>   -     ,      ?        ?
> 
> P.S.       .    .


              ,    "", "AlcoEGAISdealer", " ",         windows   curl.

----------

. ,             .    ,    ,    .            "  "  "  "      ,      .  ?

----------

> . ,             .    ,    ,    .            "  "  "  "      ,      .  ?


    " "      ,    ?    .     ,  ...

----------


## __

> . ,             .    ,    ,    .            "  "  "  "      ,      .  ?


      ?  ,      .

----------

?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?   ?


     ""

----------

,          "   ".     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          "   ".     .


          -   - .                .

----------

1:  .

----------

.             .     .

----------


## deklarant_

> .             .     .


      ,        .

----------

,          ,            .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          ,            .


  ?  https://check1.fsrar.ru/

----------


## Octopus

> !
>          :
> _"      ""  7106523726    ,         01  2016.  15  2016  ,    21.03.2016,  :
> 
> 1)  710701001,   : 030000160845, : , 300007, , , , 105 , 65_    .
>   ,      -      .     ,     ,             .      .    ,  .  -       , , .


  .  ,    .  -       (   ),   -     .              ,      .




> ,  .
>   -     ,      ?        ?
> 
> P.S.       .    .


 19-         ,     .




> 2.02     .
>      .
> 1.  
> 2.   . .      C:\UTM\transporter\transportDB
> 3.    " "  windows
> 4.    2.0.2    ().
> 5.     transportDB  C:\UTM\transporter\
> 6.  
>   .
>         100    .


.     -  .

----------


## AndreyZh

> . ,             .    ,    ,    .            "  "  "  "      ,      .  ?


 ,    " :",          . *   2.0.2  :*
1.      ;
2.  ( , , ) ;
3. ** ,

----------


## Octopus

> 1.      ;


,     .    TTN-0123456789.     .     .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,     .    TTN-0123456789.     .     .


    ,    ...

----------


## Octopus

> ,    ...


      .       ,    ,     .

----------

,    2.0.1

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    2.0.1


    2.0.2
http://support.merkata.ru/hc/ru/articles/207357949
    #1764 
 2.02.        https://yadi.sk/d/-gCTNmIyqQmuo

----------


## Octopus

> 2.02.


    :
http://egais.ru/files/realegaissetup-2_0_2.exe - -
http://egais.ru/files/silentsetup-2_0_2.exe - -

----------


## Octopus

> ,    2.0.1


   2.0.2  .   (    ) :

1.  
2.   . .      C:\UTM\transporter\transportDB
3.    " "  windows
4.    2.0.2    ().
5.     transportDB  C:\UTM\transporter\
6.

----------

,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ?


..



> 2.0.2      .          01.04.2016.
>  ,           .          ,      .                  ,     C:\UTM\transporter\transportDB  C:\TT\transporter\transportDB.  http://support.merkata.ru/hc/ru/articles/207357949

----------


## __

,(      )               ?
 ,            C:\TT   C:\UTM ?
      C:\TT  ,            C:\UTM ?
            ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,      ?


.   2.0.2      .   .




> ,(      )               ?


.




> ,            C:\TT   C:\UTM ?
>       C:\TT  ,            C:\UTM ?
>             ?


  ,    .        . ..       ,      8080.         ...

----------


## .

1  2016 .
        ,    2015 ?  ,     ?

----------


## alex1sol

,           ,             .          .  ?  ?    .           .  23   .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1  2016 .
>         ,    2015 ?  ,     ?


    ,    , .  ,                . , ,  ,  -    , ..     ,             .      ,       01.07         .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           ,             .          .  ?  ?    .           .  23   .


   ,     (Ticket)   ,     .      "   "    FSRAR_ID

----------


## Octopus

> ,     (Ticket)   ,     .      "   "    FSRAR_ID


 https://check1.fsrar.ru   ,  ,      .    . ,    -,       .

----------


## alex1sol

> ,     (Ticket)   ,     .      "   "    FSRAR_ID





> https://check1.fsrar.ru   ,  ,      .    .



  ,      ,      .      .

----------


## masik777

!  :Smilie:   ,      ,  , USLandEgais, 1  10.3      .      .  - .   ,    .     .  : -   -   .       .    - ..  .       ))      .  USLandEgais  .   .   ?    .  .    . RSA  -    .    4      ,  ,    .  1  10.3  ,  .     .   -       ""  35.1.     ..  .   ,   . , .)))

----------


## alex1sol

*masik777*,            ?   .
 ,     -       .      ,       -- .

----------


## deklarant_

> !    - ..  .       ))      .


       "** ",    ,       .   -   .    : http://www.uchet-info.com/static/sober/td.pdf 
,       ,   ,   - .

----------


## __

> !      - ..  .       ))      .  USLandEgais  .


   ,                       
    ,    ,  ,

----------


## alex1sol

,   - ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


   " "   "** ",           .        .

----------


## inulikru

!
    4   ,       .        .         .  , ,        . ,    ,          ,      . ,  ,   ,      ...    01.01.2016        ...           ?          ?        ...,  ,   ...     ...

----------


## Vadelma

, , .
  ( ,   ) ,     ,      , "   ".       . ..  ( )   ,   .
, ,    ,        .

  -     ?

----------


## __

,

----------

> , , .
>   ( ,   ) ,     ,      , "   ".       . ..  ( )   ,   .
> , ,    ,        .
> 
>   -     ?


  - =,  "-"       TTN-0000000000      .

   ,     ?     ?  ,         .

----------


## masik777

> ,                       
>     ,    ,  ,





> ,                       
>     ,    ,  ,


,  )     1  10.3.         " !"      ""   ,        .  .   1 . ))      . ,    .   = 0.   - -   ,     .       ,  .     .    localhost:8080 opt/out  ,   .

----------


## masik777

> " "   "** ",           .        .


,    "      "   ..    ,   -  .   4         . ))    - ))   . )       ?    )) ,  ))

----------


## masik777



----------


## masik777

!       .     ? , ..

----------


## Vadelma

> - =,  "-"       TTN-0000000000      .
> 
>    ,     ?     ?  ,         .


 -  ,        , ..     .   TTN-0000000000 .
 ,  . 

    ,    - ,  .  ,   ,  ( ) ,     .

 ,         ,    .

----------


## masik777

> !       .     ? , ..


 :Wow:  !!!  !!!  .  .    .        :Embarrassment:        JaCarta,      ..    ,   , !!!!

----------


## Octopus

> -  ,        , ..     .   TTN-0000000000 .
>  ,  . 
> 
>     ,    - ,  .  ,   ,  ( ) ,     .
> 
>  ,         ,    .


     ,  9 ?  : 97000009383879?    -   .  TTN-0123456789.

----------


## kazakowa

.    ,   ,    .      .       .             (    -     )?

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,   ,    .      .       .             (    -     )?


        RSA(PRI)   ,

----------


## kazakowa

,             ,          ,        .   ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,             ,          ,        .   ?


  ,  .     ,             .

----------

.         .          .    ,       -  .    ,            ?   . 

,   ,   ,    ,    .        .   ,   ,   .        ,    ,     .      ,  .  ,   .  
   ,       -   ?   ,  -  ?

----------

!   !

  1-   1: 8.3 (8.3.7.2008) 1   ,   1         .
,        1 ,          . ..    .
  ?        ,       1!!!!
         ,  -....
     !!!!

----------


## Dimch

> !   !
> 
>   1-   1: 8.3 (8.3.7.2008) 1   ,   1         .
> ,        1 ,          . ..    .
>   ?        ,       1!!!!
>          ,  -....
>      !!!!


1

----------

*Dimch*,   .

----------


## __

> -   ?


  ?

----------


## Dimch

> *Dimch*,   .


 1     .

----------


## Dimch

> ?


200%

----------

> 1     .


 ,    , .

----------


## roman_23

,  Retail Declaration,           ,       -   ,  ,   ,     ?    ,    ,       , ..           " "

----------


## natali_01

.        Egais    ,       -  .     .       ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,  9 ?  : 97000009383879?     -   .  TTN-0123456789.


    2.0.2  ,   "",   :       -    - :


```

  020000702272       FB-000000012048050
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- .  1
/.   __ _  -                   
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   1 WayBillAct   TTN-0002370427      2016-02-05T05:16:16.     1404     00000168  05.02.2016 00:00:00           
   2 WayBill      TTN-0006072801      2016-02-08T06:25:12.       -6    300  06.02.2016 00:00:00            
   3 WayBill      TTN-0006072805      2016-02-08T06:25:16.      -12    301  06.02.2016 00:00:00
```

    ,  *TTN-0006072805*,       ,   :       ,  *   ?* 

1.        ?
2.              "" ?

----------


## Octopus

> .        Egais    ,       -  .     .       ?


   ,       .    .

----------


## Marie

.
, ,    .    - 3 .   ,   1  2016    20 .   2 .     : 3 ?

----------


## Anton P.

> : 3 ?


.

----------


## Vadelma

> .


  - ?
, ,   01.04 -  03.04  04.04?

----------


## deklarant_

> - ?
> , ,   01.04 -  03.04  04.04?


   :



> ,   ( ) ,    ,   ( ),     3      7           .
> 
>                    ,   ( ) ,  ,  ,   ( ),     3      7           .


 414  03.12.2015

----------


## AndreyZh

> : ....  414  03.12.2015


*   ?*       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *   ?*       ?


 http://egais.ru/npa     .      ,       ,        ,        (414)      .

----------


## Octopus

> - ?
> , ,   01.04 -  03.04  04.04?


  -, 3  .
http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic....t=3772&p=25079

----------


## Vadelma

> -, 3  .
> http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic....t=3772&p=25079


!

----------


## natali_01

.
,     ()      ID ,     ,     , ,  .  ,   ,          .   ?

----------


## Octopus

> .
> ,     ()      ID ,     ,     , ,  .  ,   ,          .   ?


,   .             .

----------


## hihihi

.  , ..  .     .     -    egais.ru.        Windows XP  IE 9.0    .          .  JaCarta   -.         Windows7     ,    ,      - (  )?         -???       . ..          .

----------


## hihihi

-           ( Windows7  IE 9.0),      ()   ,   Windows7  ?

----------


## Octopus

> -           ( Windows7  IE 9.0),      ()   ,   Windows7  ?


,    .

----------


## hihihi

?     .    .  ,  .   ,  .    .  ,             .

----------


## mvp_tver

, ,,      :           ,     .           ,        1   ,   ,         1     ...     ? ...

----------


## Octopus

> ?     .    .  ,  .   ,  .    .  ,             .


  2 ,  11 ,  .  ,     ,    ,  .        -      .
  ,         .      . -  Windows Server 2003, - 2008.      .       .

----------


## hihihi

Octopus,

----------


## .

))) ,    ,          .     ,   ?       : POS-  ++ ?     , ,   http://egais-market.ru/viki-mini.egais ?

----------


## Dimch

> ))) ,    ,          .     ,   ?       : POS-  ++ ?     , ,   http://egais-market.ru/viki-mini.egais ?


           ,            ,   -          .    1      - 1 .
    -       .  ,               .
:
45000 
6000 
8000 
3000 1
11000 
18000 
 91000

----------


## Belka77777777777777

45 000 ?????        ? 


> ,            ,   -          .    1      - 1 .
>     -       .  ,               .
> :
> 45000 
> 6000 
> 8000 
> 3000 1
> 11000 
> 18000 
>  91000

----------


## __

-  ,      1  ?
    ?     ?

----------


## Octopus

> -  ,      1  ?
>     ?     ?


   ,    .    ,  1.

----------


## __

> ,    .    ,  1.


      ,       ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,       ?


  .        .   ,   1  - .         .    ,     .

----------


## Dimch

> 45 000 ?????        ?


 3000 http://www.dns-shop.ru/product/919ed...vanced-cernyj/
 4800 http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/compu...boards/275363/
 3800 http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/compu...memory/644013/
 2*3000 http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/compu...ssd_in/849945/
 7000 http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/compu...nitors/796416/
 1500
 26100          
 91000 - 19000 = 72000

----------


## jumija

, ,     ?  ,         ,     -    ,      ,     ,    ,      .    -  :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

> , ,     ?  ,         ,     -    ,      ,     ,    ,      .    -


      .  "".   -      .

----------


## AndreyZh

, ..     ""   Windows?      




> , ,     ?  ,         ,     -    ,      ,     ,    ,      .    -


 :

1.  Windows,      -    "" 
2.          !         ,   ,  " :"

...    -      20

----------


## maks_master

, .

 -     ?
fsrar - 020000088595
 - 7715112322
 - 771501001

 .

----------


## ruza.63

! , , .      ,       . ,    .    ,         .            .             .    ,  .     ,      .
    ?     ,   20 ,     .
   .

----------


## Octopus

> ! , , .      ,       . ,    .    ,         .            .             .    ,  .     ,      .
>     ?     ,   20 ,     .
>    .


 - .    . ,     1 ,         .

----------


## Dimch

> - .    . ,     1 ,         .


 ,    .   -  .

----------


## ruza.63

. ,    .

----------


## Octopus

> -  .


 .   .

----------

.   .        .  3 .   ,     "      ".   ,  ?     ,  ,     .      .  3    3- . (((

----------


## Octopus

> .   .        .  3 .   ,     "      ".   ,  ?     ,  ,     .      .  3    3- . (((


,     .   ...

----------


## Kalinga

,  ?
    ,   ..    .     , , .   -,   ,   .
   -    1-, -   -
        QR-, (   . ),   (      )        (   . ),     -   1-  (   . )       , ..  -  ,                 .   ,          ,   .

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ?
>     ,   ..    .     , , .   -,   ,   .
>    -    1-, -   -
>         QR-, (   . ),   (      )        (   . ),     -   1-  (   . )       , ..  -  ,                 .   ,          ,   .


    . 
 ,  


> ,     ,    44 .   ,        ,      .


  -   .   ,   .

----------


## jumija

> .  "".   -      .
>  58116


   id ,     ,  -  08.04,      04.04,   ,   ?

----------


## Octopus

> id ,     ,  -  08.04,      04.04,   ,   ?


 .      11       .

----------


## jumija

, 07.04     http://localhost:8080/opt/out

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

-<A>

<ver>1</ver>

</A>

    ?

----------


## Octopus

> id ,     ,  -  08.04,      04.04,   ,   ?


,   .            ** ,      .    ,     ,       .
  ,      21 ,           .         .

----------


## Octopus

> , 07.04     http://localhost:8080/opt/out
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
> -<A>
> 
> <ver>1</ver>
> 
> </A>
> ...


     .   ,    .    .

----------


## jumija

> ,   .            ** ,      .    ,     ,       .
>   ,      21 ,           .         .


,  ))..  ! 
   ,   ,        ,  ,   ,    ?!

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ))..  ! 
>    ,   ,        ,  ,   ,    ?!


  . ,     .            .     -   ,  .     .   ,    "" .

----------


## Dimch

> . 
>  ,  
>   -   .   ,   .


      !
.      ?
.             .
             ,   ,    .

----------


## Octopus

> !
> .      ?
> .             .
>              ,   ,    .


Sed lex - dura lex.   - "dura"

----------


## Dimch

> Sed lex - dura lex.   - "dura"


  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> .      ?
> .             .
>              ,   ,    .


        ,    (-)   xml ,       .   xml        .                   QR ,             ,       xml ,   .
        (  )   " ",       ,     ( )

----------


## Octopus

,          ,       xml-       .

----------


## Kalinga

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54664881]        ,    (-)   xml ,       . 
  , ,     -   ?

----------


## deklarant_

[QUOTE=Kalinga;54664912]


> ,    (-)   xml ,       . 
>   , ,     -   ?


    (). .       .
  1.9. 2016

----------


## dimar

-          ,    .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -          ,    .   ?


..




> ,    .
>   ,   6.1:
> 6. ,  ,    ,       .      ,            ()   .
> 7.  ,       ,          ()   ,          .
> 
>     ,       .     ,          , ,   ,   , , ,    (. 190  ).      -         ,     (. 191  ),         ,   ,    ()     (. 193  ).  ,   ,      -   . 
> "  , -      -       .  ,  . 193      ,         ,   ,       .     ,           (, , . 884  ).   ,    ,           ,       ".

----------


## dimar

,         3  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         3  .


  414  03.12.2015 .1.4.1.        ""  .



> "              ...
>   3      7           ."

----------


## Vadelma

,  .
  2 ,        (1:).   11.04 () .
 1.   2 ,      .   ?

----------


## Octopus

> 1.   2 ,      .   ?


1.      ?       .
2.      ..

----------


## Vadelma

> 1.      ?       .
> 2.      ..


.
  .

,    .
     ,        (  ,  ).

  .      - 6   0,25. 4   (   +  - ..   "" ,     ).     24   0,25.      ,  . ?
  -   (.. 1     1 ).

----------


## xopxe

.
 !  ,         .       .            ?

----------


## Vadelma

> .
>   .
> 
> ,    .
>      ,        (  ,  ).
> 
>   .      - 6   0,25. 4   (   +  - ..   "" ,     ).     24   0,25.      ,  . ?
>   -   (.. 1     1 ).


       :
"          ,     .       .
  Quantity     -   ,   .
       ,    .         ."

, .  ,   -    ?
      (    ),               ,      .

----------


## ruza.63

,  .     ,          "  ".          ,       .    ,   .    ?

----------


## xopxe



----------


## Vadelma

> ,  .     ,          "  ".          ,       .    ,   .    ?


  check1.fsrar   ?

----------


## ruza.63

""

----------


## Vadelma

> ""


     (

----------


## ruza.63

?

----------


## Vadelma

> ?


 http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=4

----------

> ,  .     ,          "  ".          ,       .    ,   .    ?


  ?  ..   ?       ?.  xml   ?

----------


## Dimch

> .
>  !  ,         .       .            ?

----------


## Octopus

> .
>  !  ,         .       .            ?





> 


,      90-...

----------


## xopxe

,    - 90-

----------


## Kalinga

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54665141]


> (). .       .
>   1.9. 2016

----------


## Dimch

> ,    - 90-


 ,  .

----------


## kazakowa

> 19-         ,     .


     ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ?


   :.  /     .  /  id ...   ""     :

	<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
	<ns :Big Grin: ocuments Version="1.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:ns="http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/WB_DOC_SINGLE_01" xmlns:qp="http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/QueryParameters">
		<ns:Owner>
			<ns:FSRAR_ID>00040218</ns:FSRAR_ID>
		</ns:Owner>
		<ns :Big Grin: ocument>
**			<ns:QueryAP>
				<qp:Parameters>
					<qp:Parameter>
                                                <qp:Name></qp:Name>
                                 		<qp:Value>010114000001186748</qp:Value>
					</qp:Parameter>
				</qp:Parameters>
			</ns:QueryAP>
		</ns :Big Grin: ocument>
	</ns :Big Grin: ocuments>

----------


## LissaR

:   2.2,               ,     , ..  30    83 /,    3    830 /.    ,     ? , !!

----------

!   .         .         (   ).         iiko.     .       (..         100   ).         ?   ,   ?     ,      .           ?  !!!

----------


## kuznechov119m

,         ,       3000     ,  3 G     ,              ,     ,

----------


## putilkin

,    2016      ,   .

          ????

----------


## __

1 .   .

----------


## 2009

. ,       
1. 
2.  
     ?

----------

,   ?  ,      0.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?  ,      0.


 https://check1.fsrar.ru/

----------


## mmmm301

.  3-   "".  ,  ,    .  .       ,  ...  20- . 
  -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

19.04.2016 

http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456
http://fsrar.ru/files/retail_stock.pdf

----------


## Octopus

> 19.04.2016


.  ,  .  ,     ,       ,         .    ... "   ,      "

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,  .  ,     ,       ,         .    ... "   ,      "


      2      "",

----------


## Octopus

> 2      "",


,      ,   1  .      .

----------

?  - ?
 ,        , ..   ,  ..   1.07.2016.     . , ,    -?      ?     1.10.2016 ,     01.07.2016,   1.07.2016  ?
,     ,     ,      ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?  - ?
>  ,        , ..   ,  ..   1.07.2016.     . , ,    -?      ?     1.10.2016 ,     01.07.2016,   1.07.2016  ?
> ,     ,     ,      ?


         , .     .   ,    .

----------

.  ,     ,      . 
     ,   ,  ,     . .    .  ,       .   .  . ,    - ?
 -      ,      ? ,   ...  -...
  ,            . ,          ,     -    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,     ,      . 
>      ,   ,  ,     . .    .  ,       .   .  . ,    - ?
>  -      ,      ? ,   ...  -...
>   ,            . ,          ,     -    ?


   31.03.2016 N 77
       3-

----------


## __

:
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1500

----------


## _

.
, , -         01.07.2016  ?
    ?
  .

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> , , -         01.07.2016  ?
>     ?
>   .


 
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456

----------

!
, ,     :   3  ,     1 , ?    ? -  ,  -    ?

----------


## Octopus

> !
> , ,     :   3  ,     1 , ?    ? -  ,  -    ?


       ?      ?      - .

----------


## Octopus

del

----------


## Anton P.

:
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/442509/

 .
, , -,          ?

----------


## Octopus

> :
> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/442509/
> 
>  .
> , , -,          ?


.      (  ),      .       .     -  .

----------

> ?      ?      - .


,      .   . = ?      ?

----------

> ,      .   . = ?      ?


  . -     . 
          , , ,        " "  .         xml   -, ,       ( 1)...   ( 2)...    -  ,    .      .

----------


## deklarant_

19.04.2016.         I  2016   .  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1507

----------


## _

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456


,   ...      .    :`
        01.07.2016.  ?

----------


## maria-2

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456


  .      " ......   ". ..          ,      .     ,      .

----------

.
  -       19  20 .   .     ,         ?    ,         (((   - " ?"  " ?" (((

----------

.  ,     3 ,        ? ,   19.04 -    21.04  22.04?    ,  .      ,       ?

----------


## Octopus

> .
>   -       19  20 .   .     ,         ?    ,         (((   - " ?"  " ?" (((





> .  ,     3 ,        ? ,   19.04 -    21.04  22.04?    ,  .      ,       ?


 **  **   .   7   .      ,     .           .

----------

.
   :      
  3 !     ?

----------


## Octopus

> .
>    :      
>   3 !     ?


, .    ?

----------

.    ,  .

----------


## Octopus

:
http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4171

----------

! !!!!!      .  ,        .      ,    ,        .   ?      .    .

----------


## Viki33

> ! !!!!!      .  ,        .      ,    ,        .   ?      .    .


 ID ,                     ,   ,        . 
      ID           ID.

----------


## deklarant_

> ! !!!!!      .  ,        .      ,    ,        .   ?      .    .


                   FSRAR_ID,  ,     .

----------

> .
>    :      
>   3 !     ?


       ... 3..

----------


## kotja

.    ,   1  2016          .   ?    http://gradus-0.ru/news/737

----------


## __

.  ,

----------


## kotja

> .  ,


  N 182-  :  1  2016   ,        , , , ,   ,      , , ,        ,                     ,                  ,    .  ,     ?

----------


## __

,                  .                 20  2016

----------


## Viki33

:         19 , 6               .             ,   25 .           ....                (           19 ,           )        ..   ....  :Dash2:

----------


## declarant.services

)

----------


## Octopus

> )


   -     .

----------


## minaev79

!   .       ,       .       2d       01.07.2016,      .         .         ,     ?         ,     ?

----------


## declarant.services

> !   .       ,       .       2d       01.07.2016,      .         .         ,     ?         ,     ?


  1      ,         )
    ,     )
    -)

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,   1  2016          .   ?    http://gradus-0.ru/news/737


:        1  2016 .  ,        , , , ,   ,      , , ,        ?

:      :

‑        , , ,     300 .     1  2015 .;

‑        , , ,     300 .     1  2016 .;

‑       ,  , ,     1  2016 .

 1  2016              *   .*
http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

----------

,       .
      , ,         ,     .
     ,  ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       .
>       , ,         ,     .
>  -    ,  ,  ?


,      , ..      ,    ,      ,      ..
           ,   ,     .

----------


## declarant.services

> ,  ,  ?


     ,     .          : "-  -    "
  1 ,     ,      )

----------


## deklarant_

> 1 ,     ,      )


    ,    80%           ,   -,      .       -     ( ,   ),          -      .

----------


## declarant.services

> ,    80%           ,   -,      .       -     ( ,   ),          -      .


 .           .
    1-2  : "   ,      ?"

----------


## __

> .           .
>     1-2  : "   ,      ?"


   .  ,   ,         .         .       .      ,  -     .       ,      .      ,    . _      ()         _ .

----------


## Anton P.

( )   QR-,   ?
   (   2017 .) -    .
 "" ?
..      2 .

P.S.   ""   .      ,  , 1 - .    -      .     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ( )   QR-,   ?
>    (   2017 .) -    .
>  "" ?
> ..      2 .
> 
> P.S.   ""   .      ,  , 1 - .    -      .     .


        : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281 https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=24419
           .

----------


## Pallina

,        .
   ()       ,      .          ,     :               ,            ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


         .   ,  ,  .
,       .
   ,     (  )      windows   CURL,      .

----------


## __

:           .   -                     -  - ,      .   ?

----------

fsrar.ru

    ,   :     browser plug-in : 
 . 
 : 2.0.12245 
 CSP: 3.6.7777 
  "  "        ,    - .  .
    ( 4 )  ,         . .     .

  ,  0987654321
.
   :   .   .  ,  -       .  
 ( 3-5 )  .

----------


## __

3   -    ?        :-(

----------

,  .      .  .  ,        .

----------


## __

,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


      ,       ,      .   ,   ,      -        .
 SignerGUI -   ,        https://www.r77.center-inform.ru/about/news/32125/

----------

... ,     ,     , ,   ,        ,      - ,  ,  .     ""  , .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ... ,     ,     , ,   ,        ,      - ,  ,  .     ""  , .  ?


      ,        , .

----------


## Octopus

,   " ". ,     ,     .      .      .

----------


## __

> ,        , .


 ,       -         .,     ,            .

----------


## __

> ,   " ". ,     ,     .      .      .


    -          ?    ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2.0   . http://www.rutoken.ru/press-center/news/2016-04-12.html 
> http://www.rutoken.ru/products/catalogue/info_69.html
>        -   2.0.          USB-   2.0. http://egais.ru/instrukcii "-             - Rutoken  2.0".


   2.0              .

----------


## __

.            .   ,        .

----------


## alex1sol

,    -   ,        .

----------


## __

?      ,

----------

> ( )   QR-,   ?
>    (   2017 .) -    .
>  "" ?
> ..      2 .
> 
> P.S.   ""   .      ,  , 1 - .    -      .     .


     17       .   ?          .     2D        .
  ,         ?

----------


## 123

!    (,  11   12)   " ".      2   -     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.  ?

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,     ,  ,       (   )     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> (   )     .


     . .. ,          .

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,   ,    ,      .      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 ,    ,

----------


## __

> . .. ,          .

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------

, ))))
         ,  ,   ,    ,     ...    ....     (  )  ....       ,    ....  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,     ,    ?

----------

> ,    ,


        .

----------

> ,     ,    ?


  ,        ,           .  ...         ,   ....

----------


## 80

.          .      ?()    "            ..."          ?

----------


## 79

.,       .    .      ?        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .,       .    .      ?        ?


       ( ).          , ..     " "   .
    .12       .

----------


## deklarant_

> .          .      ?()    "            ..."          ?


    , ..     ""

----------


## 79

, ,   .      ,    ?

----------


## 79

?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


" :      ,         1  182 ,    171  .

 -,            .    ,    ,    ,     .    ,     1  2016   -       .    ,      ."
. - .  

        20     -           ,   .

----------

> ,    ?


    1-  -   .    ,    ,        .         .        1-    .               2-  -      . .    -      .  ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 1-  -   .    ,    ,        .         .        1-    .               2-  -      . .    -      .  ,       ?


       ,          .

----------


## --

> .  ,   , ...[/I].


 ,  (    )   -    .    ,        .         ,   ,    ...        ,    .               ,    "" ,    .  -         -    ,  (  ,       ):   ,     1  2016?            ?          ,     ?      -            " " ,   ,        ?    (((     ,      ...

----------


## maria-2

.
  ,  20.04.2016    "       ",              , ..  .                ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  (    )   -    .    ,        .         ,   ,    ...        ,    .               ,    "" ,    .  -         -    ,  (  ,       ):   ,     1  2016?            ?          ,     ?      -            " " ,   ,        ?    (((     ,      ...


 "       " http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456          01.01.2017,   ,   01.01.2016     01.10.2016,        01.10.2016.

         01.01.2016     01.07.2016
 - ,  01.10.16.     ,     : AlcCode, FormA, FormB  .
   -2  "   ".  -2      ,      .
         ,   - PDF-417,    AlcCode  68-  ,   .
  -  AlcCode     ,     ,             2 (AlcCode   )   ",   01.01.2016"
  -  AlcCode         ,          -2 (AlcCode   )   "  ,     "

  :



> ,        .AlcCode     ,  " "  ,  ,         ,   ,      (    2    AlcCode).
> ..                      ,           ,     .


 
"  ,       QR-    :
 1 -       QR ( )
2 -        ,      QR-.   ,      ,    QR-          .                  ?"
  :



> -  .


   : "" https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=24419
" " https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/14

----------

.  3 ,    ,      :
1.      (  11  12),    ,  ,  .        01.07.2016?    ,        .
2.    ( 12), 2 ,   2  (  ).  ,  ,       1 ,           ?
3.    ( 12), 3      (2   , 1  ),       ,         01.07.16?

----------

.1 -  QR-  -   . + .     -   -    declarant-a
. 2  3 -                  .   - .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, . ?
       -  .
    ,       .   ,     .   ,    .
           .
 ,    .    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , . ?
>        -  .
>     ,       .   ,     .   ,    .
>            .
>  ,    .    ?


 :
http://sovetnik.consultant.ru/zhalob...halobu_onlajn/
http://sovetnik.consultant.ru/zhalob...aturu_obrazec/

----------


## Vadimello

.    ,    ,         .   " 7" ,  7 ,  7   ..    -       01.07.16?           ? 

  .          ,     ,  , , , ?    10         ,    . ,         ,      ,     ?

----------


## .

VikiMini,     ....  -   .    . ,  -   Viki.           , .     .          .     Viki  .   .      ,       ,   .     ,      Retail Declaration?

----------


## Vadimello

> VikiMini,     ....  -   .    . ,  -   Viki.           , .     .          .     Viki  .   .      ,       ,   .     ,      Retail Declaration?


                    .

----------


## 80

> , .


      Excel.           .        -   .

----------


## .

> .


!           .            -  Viki?

----------


## Vadimello

> !           .            -  Viki?


 -               01.07.16,          ,      .

----------


## 80

> .


VikiMini -   .       .           ...

----------


## .

> Excel.           .        -   .


       Excel? -         (     ) .....

----------


## .

> Excel? -         (     ) .....


  ,   ,      ,         Excel.....

----------


## 80

> ,   ,      ,         Excel.....


 excel            .         -     ,       .             ,           .

----------

,    .           .       ,            .  ,  ,         ?   ,     -   ,  PDF  EAN ,   .

----------


## kazakowa

1  -    ,             ,              ?

----------


## .

VikiMini.  -    ,-  ,   Excel      goods_standard.xlsx . 
     , -        ?      - /?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .           .       ,            .  ,  ,         ?   ,     -   ,  PDF  EAN ,   .


  ""(), " " ,     ()     (   ),    (   )    . " "   ,       ,           ,       ,      ,           .

----------

,          ,    01.07.16      2D.    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          ,    01.07.16      2D.    ?


   ,      -                                    QR-                     (  ).

----------

,    1,  ?

----------


## 80

> , -        ?      - /?


  viki      ,   - .  1        .    1-  2016(         )      01.01.16  01.07.16.                .  viki        .   ,     ,         .

----------


## 80

> ,    1,  ?


    ,                .   1 -   ,   .       ( 1 , 1  , 1 )   ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1        .    1-  2016(         )
>       01.01.16  01.07.16. .


   01.01.2016     01.10.2016    (   )

,    01.07.2016,      01.01.2017

----------


## Vadimello

> 01.01.2016     01.10.2016    (   )


      01.07.16,    01.01.16,        ,   -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.07.16,    01.01.16,        ,   -  ?


 01.10.2016            
  : 17.05.2016 http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1527

----------


## Zvark

, ,    2  ,      ?    QR   1 ,   ,       ,   QR ?

----------


## Vadimello

> , ,    2  ,      ?    QR   1 ,   ,       ,   QR ?


     (     ),   -   .    / ,   QR  .

----------


## Vadimello



----------


## .

> (     ),   -   .    / ,   QR  .


,     VikiMini    QR-

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,    2  ,      ?    QR   1 ,   ,       ,   QR ?


       ,        .       ,  (  ),     , ..        PDF417.    (20 ),     20 ,        .
         QR-,  QR-       .      ,         ,

----------


## Zvark

> ,        .       ,  (  ),     , ..        PDF417.    (20 ),     20 ,        .
>          QR-,  QR-       .      ,         ,


   ,         ,    ?     QR   , ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ,    ?     QR   , ?


        ,   QR-     ( .).           .     ,      ,         .
       ,       .          AlcCode ,  " "  ,  ,          ,   ,     ,            .              ,       ,    ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

...

----------


## .

> 01.01.2016     01.10.2016    (   )
> 
> ,    01.07.2016,      01.01.2017


     01.07.2016     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.07.2016     ?


           .
,    01.01.2016,      01.10.2016,      . (     )

----------


## varip

.      01.07.2016     ?"



> .
> ,    01.01.2016,      01.10.2016,      . (     )


   (.  )                 ?
  - .        ,   .  (    )
  ().
  ()   1:.    , ,  , .     ,      -    ,   (       2016)
           ,  1  .             ?         ?
        .      ?    ,       ,    1  ,     ?  ,  ?  ?

----------


## 79

)   ,    ,   .      .  ?

----------


## 80

> )   ,    ,   .      .  ?


  3   -  .  1-      .  ,        (/  ,       USB ,   ,     )       ,      -         .

----------


## 79

,         ?

----------


## annka14

- ,  ,           1  2016,    
 ,  2   Datalogic  Honeywell

----------


## 80

> ?         ?
>         .      ?    ,       ,    1  ,     ?  ,  ?  ?


1.  viki           .       .    1          excel. 
2.      .       , , ,    ,   "" ,       -  .

----------


## 80

> ,         ?


 ,      -    (teamviewer, ammyy admin  ).        ,   ,     ,               .   ,           -       .

----------


## 80

> - ,  ,           1  2016,


        .   http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456

----------


## annka14

!  -    :
                ,     ,      .          ( ).
                .

----------


## kazakowa

.?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  -    :
>                 ,     ,      .          ( ).
>                 .


 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456 (   )
  v.1.013 http://egais.ru/files/documentation1013.pdf (       )

----------


## deklarant_

> .?


   : "       ".
 ,   , ..      /.  ""       .

----------

.        ,    ? ,       ,          .        ?      ?      ?      -        .

----------


## deklarant_

> .        ,    ? ,       ,          .        ?      ?      ?      -        .


    ,           .     ,        ,        .         ,    ,      



> ,        . AlcCode   (   2.03)   ,  " "  ,  ,         ,   ,      (     2    AlcCode).
> ..          .              ,       ,    ,


..      (  Excel, Word  ..,       ),           ., ..      20.07.2015  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189   "  ,  , ,       ." (.    )

----------


## __

?

----------


## __

,        2.02.
    ,  .

----------


## mmmm301

().
      25.05.2016 .   .       .    -              .

----------

.,       .    "  ".

----------


## 80

> ?


  ...    -       http://prntscr.com/bbhx7r   (     )   /      .

----------


## 80

,               01.07.2016?

----------


## __

> ...    -       http://prntscr.com/bbhx7r   (     )   /      .


     -    ,      ,   : https://egais-help.ru/info/post/obzo...go-modulya-203,           .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!
      ))
 .😎

----------


## __

,  -

----------


## TIA.

> 3   -  .  1-      .


 , ,  ,    01.07    ?

----------


## .

VikiMini   .   ,-       ,  /.

----------

, , ,           (  ). 
   - ?

----------

> , , ,           (  ). 
>    - ?


  ,           ,        .

  ,     .

    "  ....."   ...

 ,       ,      ""     ?   .

        -   ....

----------

? 
 ,    .

----------


## .

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456 (   )
>   v.1.013 http://egais.ru/files/documentation1013.pdf (       )


         ???    ?   -    ?

----------


## .

VikiMini       /. -   ,   ,   .   -    ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ???    ?   -    ?


   (  )   .  ,           1.   1     2  .

----------


## in vino veritas

.  .        1  2016    ID  .         ,  ,        ID   .               1  2016 .   ID,    .    ,          ID     1  2016 .       .        .  ?            ?     ?

----------


## .

> (  )   .  ,           1.   1     2  .


  -?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  .        1  2016    ID  .         ,  ,        ID   .               1  2016 .   ID,    .    ,          ID     1  2016 .       .        .  ?            ?     ?


,           , ..  26    22.11.1995  171- ,    ,        , .
    25     22.11.1995  171‑              .
,              7   , ..   31.03.2016  77              .."     ,          .
    ,            1 .2016     1.2016

----------


## deklarant_

> -?    ?


  2.03
1.21.      ( 2) 
1.22.       ( 1)
..              .

----------


## .

> 2.03
> 1.21.      ( 2) 
> 1.22.       ( 1)
> ..              .


     .... ,          ...

----------


## in vino veritas

!



> ,              7   , ..   31.03.2016  77              .."     ,          .


      . 2  1459             ?    14.19 ?))          (    )  -  ?




> ,            1 .2016     1.2016


    ... .

----------


## deklarant_

> .... ,          ...


      .    01.10     .    01.07     2,      ,   ,          01.10  .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>       . 2  1459             ?    14.19 ?))          (    )  -  ?


 -     , ..     -      ,          ,    ,          .        .
_     ,          ,      _

----------


## in vino veritas

*deklarant_*,     :Smilie:      )).

----------


## .

> .    01.10     .    01.07     2,      ,   ,          01.10  .


   ,   VikiMini      ,           1)))))

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   VikiMini      ,           1)))))


 VikiMini    ,

----------


## .

> VikiMini    ,


      - ,    ,    VikiMini/Micro         ,     ?   2.03
1.21.      ( 2) 
1.22.       ( 1)
..      

 ,    - .
     .       .
         (1, ,  ).

----------


## deklarant_

> - ,    ,    VikiMini/Micro         ,     ?   2.03
> 1.21.      ( 2) 
> 1.22.       ( 1)
> ..      
> 
>  ,    - .
>      .       .
>          (1, ,  ).


 -   1,  " " ( https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/14 ),       .             (v.2).   01.07      ,      .

----------


## .

> -   1,  " " ( https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/14 ),       .             (v.2).   01.07      ,      .


             ?           VikiMini  .....
   ,   VikiMini   .   - , . ( ,     -        /).  ,   ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?           VikiMini  .....


          (   ), ..                    ,      .

----------


## 80

> ?           VikiMini  .....
>    ,   VikiMini   .   - , . ( ,     -        /).  ,   ,    ?


     ?   ?

----------


## .

> ?   ?


       ,   /  /    
   -  ?

----------


## 80

> ,   /  /    
>    -  ?


,  ,  )            20-      .         -    ,    ...  ,     20-30    ,       5-  .           .      ,           .  - , ,  -     .  ,       .          .

----------


## .

> ,  ,  )            20-      .         -    ,    ...  ,     20-30    ,       5-  .           .      ,           .  - , ,  -     .  ,       .          .


 ,       -  .     ,    ,   , ,   !

----------


## varip

VikiMini 
 ,   1.01.2017   , .     ,    -   ,           ?
    .

----------


## 80

> ,       -  .     ,    ,   , ,   !


      )   ,         2- ,     .          ,  ... , ,         ...

----------


## .

> VikiMini 
>  ,   1.01.2017   , .     ,    -   ,           ?
>     .


   VikiMini       ?(     ,    )

----------


## varip

,         (   ).
     ,    " "
     1
                 ?            1,            
      ,             .
        .

----------


## varip

.       1

----------


## .

> .       1


           01.07.2016

----------


## varip

3            ,   .
            1,          )

----------


## .

.    VikiMini      ,     01.07.2016,    , -              ?      ?

----------


## dimar

:
-         ,      .
-    ,     .
    ?)

----------


## dimar

> .    VikiMini      ,     01.07.2016,    , -              ?      ?


       -      .
      ++          .      -     .

----------


## dimar

> 3


 01/10/2016    )

----------


## AndreyZh

> :
> -         ,      .
> -    ,     .
>     ?)


 , ,                  https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23137           ..

----------


## .

> -      .
>       ++          .      -     .


      .         ,  .   ,    .  ,    -   ,     .          ....

----------


## AndreyZh

> .    VikiMini      ,     01.07.2016,    , -              ?      ?


 "",     ? ,     (, )       ?      ?... !

* :*           .      "" - 1:   (  )           ,     . **,    1:,    ...  , -          ,        ,    ""

----------


## .

> "",     ? ,     (, )       ?      ?... !
> 
> * :*           .      "" - 1:   (  )           ,     . **,    1:,    ...  , -          ,        ,    ""


      ,          .  -    . ,       .         - 1 ,     ...

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,          .


    ,       - ...




> -    . ,       .         - 1 ,     ...


   ,  ""         ,       .       JaCarta, -    --        "",   ...   2 JaCarta (, )   ,    ,  .   ,   ,   ,     - ?

----------


## alex1sol

.
   ,      ,     ?    ?

----------


## .

,    .   - "    Transport"   .      .       ,    ,        4."
  ?

----------


## dimar

?
   2.0.3       2.
      .
   "   "

----------


## varip

.
   ,   2.0.2
 ,     2.0.3,      (   )
            2.0.3??    
  : "2.      2.0.3       ,             (   )                  ."

----------


## varip

-  ?
     .
 1.5 "                     
    .            . "

----------


## dimar

.

----------


## dimar

> 2.0.3??    
> --
>            ."


 ?    ,     .

----------


## varip

2.0.3     ?      ?

----------


## dimar

.       .

----------


## varip

> 01.01.2016     01.07.2016
>  - ,  01.10.16.     ,     : AlcCode, FormA, FormB  .
>    -2  "   ".  -2      ,      .


    ?     . ?
          .
 1:    ,     .
       ?

----------


## varip

> ?     . ?
>           .
>  1:    ,     .
>        ?


   67 .                .            .

         ,     .
 : https://service.egais.ru -  
 " /"
  ID -  (   ID ?)

 "  "- 

        ?

----------


## 80

...  http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1474          .      ?

----------


## 80

http://egais2016.ru/news/news_91.html  2      50%       (    )   - ?)

----------


## 80

ID - .   ,  ,    " "    : 2,    .  VIKI   ,       ,    .

----------


## 80

> ,     .
>  : https://service.egais.ru -  
>  " /"
>   ID -  (   ID ?)
> 
>  "  "- 
> 
>         ?


ID - .   ,  ,    " "    : 2,    .  VIKI   ,       ,    .

----------

,   ,   ,        ,

----------

,  ,     ,       ,     .    ,       .           . , ,   1,42,    93,      - 77 ,   ,   .     (, )    ,    ,   ,   - 99% - .

----------


## varip

> ID - .   ,  ,    " "    : 2,    .  VIKI   ,       ,    .


 2 ,    VIKI    .   ? VIKI      ,    .        - 2.0.2,      2.0.3,      ?  ,             ,            ? (     ?)

----------


## 80

> 2 ,    VIKI    .   ? VIKI      ,    .        - 2.0.2,      2.0.3,      ?  ,             ,            ? (     ?)


 VIKI    ,        .    ,        .  VIKI               "   " (     ,   )           ,   .     ipconfig  ENTER      - 192.168..   ,        VIKI?        ?

----------


## AAS

. ,   ,  ,             ?   ?

----------


## kotja

.   -     ? :         8,     7.      ,     . ,        8.      8.     1 .      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   -     ? :         8,     7.      ,     . ,        8.      8.     1 .      ?


.   2.03
1.11.   
1.11.1.     
        (    ),      ,     .......
,         RequestRepealWB      ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,   ,  ,             ?   ?


     FSRAR_ID,          ,  -    .
            FSRAR_ID,

----------


## alex1sol

> .     (, )    ,    ,   ,   - 99% - .


    ,   .     .





> ,  ,     ,       ,     .    ,       .


    ,      ,  .   ,            ,  .

----------

> ,   .     .


   ...    . -   , ,   ,     .     ,     ,   -      ?




> ,      ,  .   ,            ,  .


     ,  .   : "    ?"    ?

----------


## in vino veritas

!
         QR   .    ?

----------


## in vino veritas

,   , , .    ,   01.07.17 .  ,             ,       ,                  01.07.17 .?

----------


## moryaha

.    ,    1  7.7,  1  8,   ,     ,..    . ,      ,  ... "",     .    .  ,,  .      1)  FPrint-11  -22.,2) Youjie () HF600 -13600 ,,       .    ,     ,    ,..    ,     .  1 ...   .... , - , 280   .     ,    ...   ,     1  2017 ?  2- -  ,.,     1    ,    1     (    2015)?

----------

""   TTN-000000   ,      20.06.2016.      ()   .

       https:/check1.fsrar.ru        ,       -  .



     ()      ?   *service_egais@fsrar.ru*   ?

----------

?      3 ,        .

 ,      .

----------

?     .

----------


## moryaha



----------


## moryaha

> ""   TTN-000000   ,      20.06.2016.      ()   .
> 
>        https:/check1.fsrar.ru        ,       -  .
> 
> 
> 
>      ()      ?   *service_egais@fsrar.ru*   ?

----------


## varip

> VIKI    ,        .    ,        .  VIKI               "   " (     ,   )           ,   .     ipconfig  ENTER      - 192.168..  ,        VIKI?        ?


 -.
   ,         VikiMini ,    -  .
      (    )

----------


## 80

> -.
>    ,         VikiMini ,    -  .
>       (    )


              .     ,     - .   Viki Mini     ,        .         -   -.

----------


## varip

> .     ,     - .   Viki Mini     ,        .         -   -.


     .
        .
     Viki Mini,   .
    (1      ,)    ? -       Viki Mini             ?
      ():   - , , 1.   1,   - ,      1    .    Viki Mini, 1       -, , , ,           ?
         ...

----------


## 80

> .
>         .
>      Viki Mini,   .
>     (1      ,)    ? -       Viki Mini             ?
>       ():   - , , 1.   1,   - ,      1    .    Viki Mini, 1       -, , , ,           ?
>          ...


        VIKI:
1.          .
2.   .         -   .
3.       -   ,      .
4.        .
           ...

----------


## varip

> 3.       -   ,      .
> 4.        .


...,      ,    .
          Exel        .
    ,     ?

----------


## AN-666

!
     .      ,   .    . ,         ,     .
     ,  ,      ?

----------

,       01.07.   ?         .        01.07.16?  ,    1?

----------

> .    01.10     .    01.07     2,      ,   ,          01.10  .


..         01.07.16      ,           ,    ?        ,  ?

----------


## .

> AlcCode  68-  ,   .


  ?   - ,      ...  1 -.     ,-      .   , -

----------


## AndreyZh

> ?   - ,      ...  1 -.     ,-      .   , -


   , : https://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=23281

----------


## deklarant_

> ..         01.07.16      ,           ,    ?        ,  ?


http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>          QR   .    ?


http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1475

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       01.07.   ?         .        01.07.16?  ,    1?


      22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  " *  ,  , ,         .* http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473
      ""  ,                   2   .
          ,     "".     "" ,          EAN,      ""   ,   .              .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,-      .   , -


  - "-"

----------


## Vadimello

,       01.01.2016 (   )      30.06.2016?   ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       01.01.2016 (   )      30.06.2016?   ,      ?


 ,   01.01.2016     01.10.2016,        01.10.2016     :
.           ,   01.01.2016.       .        ( ).            .
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456
           ,          1        .(. .)

----------


## Vadimello

01.07.2016,          01.07.2016   .      :        ,           01.07.2016?             ?

----------


## Vadimello

> ,          1        .(. .)


     -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.07.2016,          01.07.2016   .      :        ,           01.07.2016?             ?


  26    22.11.1995  171- ,  ** ,        , .     25     22.11.1995  171‑              .
** -  (   ),  (   ), ,   ** ,       ;(   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.12.2015) .2 .16)
)
                   , ,    ,      .

       (  ),     .

----------

> 22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  " [B]  ,  , ,         .      ""  ,                   2   .
>           ,     "".     "" ,          EAN,      ""   ,   .              .


 4.      ,          01.07.2016      ,     ѻ   ,   .   ,        . 

                  . ,  ,                            ,     ,      .       .               -         .   ?      20.04.2016,     ,        .   ,       ?   ?    ,  01.01.17    ,     .      ,     . ..    ,  -   .       ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> -  ?


     #2153

----------

> 22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  " [B]  ,  , ,         .      ""  ,                   2   .
>           ,     "".     "" ,          EAN,      ""   ,   .              .



:            ,  , ,   .
3  2016

      22.11.1995 N 171-        ,         ()     ,  , ,         .

 ,        ,  , ,              :

         ;
               :   ,     ѻ.

          ,     19.06.2015 N 164               .

         ,        ,      .

 01.07.2016         (  )       .   01.07.2016            .    ,       ,  , ,       ,      ,   2.5       ().    ,      ,                    .

----------


## deklarant_

> 4.      ,          01.07.2016      ,     ѻ   ,   .   ,        . 
> 
>                   . ,  ,                            ,     ,      .       .               -         .   ?      20.04.2016,     ,        .   ,       ?   ?    ,  01.01.17    ,     .      ,     . ..    ,  -   .       ,  .


      22.11.1995 N 171- " 
     ,         3000 .( )  . 
         (  )   .
      ,     , ..      .

..             .                   ,       ,    ,           " ".
          ""  ,                  2   .

----------


## deklarant_

> :            ,  , ,   .
> 3  2016
> 
>       22.11.1995 N 171-        ,         ()     ,  , ,         .
> 
>  ,        ,  , ,              :
> 
>          ;
>                :   ,     ѻ.
> ...


           , ..      . 



> ,        ,  , ,    **         :


  "" ,             .

----------


## nbyrfy

.    ,    .               .  ,  .       ID.           .     01.07.2016       ?    ,         .   . ,     ,         ?     ,      ,   -  ,    . ..  -   .

----------

,           )))

----------


## in vino veritas

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1475


 !                  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           )))


      ,   .    ,      ,   .
   ( )    ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> !                  ?


    ,  ?       .   QR-,       .
 QR-      .

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,  .       ID.           .     01.07.2016       ?    ,         .


 , ..     01.01.2017      , ..        . (http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472).         .       ,      , ..      . ,                           (   -   ,    -   ,   )
        .     ( )    ??

----------

> ,   .    ,      ,   .
>    ( )    ,     .


,      ,     , ?

----------

> ,   .    ,      ,   .
>    ( )    ,     .


 01.01.17     ,    ?    "" ,       ,   .      ,   ?????

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,     , ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.01.17     ,    ?    "" ,       ,   .      ,   ?????


 :
      22.11.1995 N 171-        ,         ()   *  ,  , ,        * .(http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473)

----------

!  !

----------


## in vino veritas

*deklarant_*, !

----------


## deklarant_

> !  !


       egais.ru , ..     ,     "" ,         ,               ,     .        ,    - .

----------

> ,   ?????


. 
  .    ,      ,    .  ,  ,  1   ,  .      ,        ...  -...   ,      ?
,    .    ,     .     ,    .   .    .    ,          ,       N-13   .

----------


## __

egais2016  ,    ?

----------


## nbyrfy

deklarant,  ,    .  ,      ,  ...     : - , ,    ( )- ,, 3.     ,   .       ,      .              :   .      :  - .        . ID  ,    .     ,    .     ,       . ,    ,    .     - ...                                                                                                                                                                                                          ,  ,  ..) -  ,     ,     .       ,   ,      (((      ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> : - , , **   ( )- ,, *3*.     ,   .


  ,           , .. :
http://pfo.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1069 -                 ,       .
_         ?._

----------


## deklarant_

> egais2016  ,    ?


  ,  "   DNS-  egais2016.ru"

----------


## 80

-     ,      ?      ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -     ,      ?      ,       ?


   ,   , ,    .. : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiQK_xM3Hbc

----------


## .

> - "-"


,     ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ...


 http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...1116&start=240

----------


## lir13

, ,
  ,       ,         ,      
   0,5  -         .
 ?
    ?     -  ?
 ? 


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## deklarant_

> 0,5  -         .


 PDF417                        68 .  68-    19-    (AlcCode),                .  AlcCode    ,   .      (2)    http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456    AlcCode

----------


## lir13

?
    ? 


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

!
           ,             _0123456,      -0123456  _0123456,        ?         ,                            !  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>            ,             _0123456,      -0123456  _0123456,        ?         ,                            !  ?


   FSRAR_ID  +  + , ..          .
  ,        -   ,           , ..           .



> -       ,             ,  (        ).
>    ,     ,  ...

----------


## _

, .,    :

 ,   2015  ( ),                      ?
-   ,      30.06.2016...,   ,   01.10.2016.

----------


## deklarant_

> ?
>     ? 
>    iPhone  Tapatalk


   ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> , .,    :
> 
>  ,   2015  ( ),                      ?
> -   ,      30.06.2016...,   ,   01.10.2016.


   ,               .

----------


## Vadimello

(1  11).      .        .  ,          ?

----------


## 80

> (1  11).      .        .  ,          ?


.      -     .    -  ., (- ), , .

----------


## ooonetoooda

!     ,      . Litebox   ,         .   - vk. com /liteboxru?w=wall-89748224_1237

----------


## __



----------

.
     ,           1 ?      8  2   .  ,  ,      .
      .

----------


## Vadelma

, ,       - 3 ,    .     ,   , ,  :
1) , ,  (,    )
2) , ,  (,   ,    )
3) , ,  (,    )
4) , ,  (,   ,    ).
 ,    .     ,    (((

----------

!        ?

----------

,   QR ,    ,     .  -   ? , ,    ?

----------

> , ,       - 3 ,    .     ,   , ,  :
> 1) , ,  (,    )
> 2) , ,  (,   ,    )
> 3) , ,  (,    )
> 4) , ,  (,   ,    ).
>  ,    .     ,    (((


  .  .

----------


## Vadelma

> .  .


  - 1  2?

----------


## __

,          ,     ,         "    : __ ",    ?

----------

> - 1  2?

----------

:
1.   Jacarta,         ,                 ,         . 8     ,    .        ?

        ,                  : : Key not found. : undefained. : false.
 -?

----------


## 123

,    8-800-500-9478    ,    ,    :Smilie: )

----------


## bazhalex

> 4.      ,          01.07.2016    *  ,     ѻ*   ,   .   ,        .


        ...

----------

> ,          ,     ,         "    : __ ",    ?


  .
.

----------


## AndreyZh

> ...


        .     XSD     :




> .   ,         
>     awr:TypeWriteOff,      
> 
>      -    
>        -    (,    ,  ,  ,...)
>           -    ()   
>            -     ,     (,  , )
>           -     
>         -     ,         ,  .   .
> ...

----------


## bazhalex

> .     XSD     :


 ,  .     "  ,     ".         ""

----------

.        2. ,          1.  ,      2,         .        . :           ?        . . -   ,       -    2   1  .
     -    1 ,   -     2?   ,    ?

----------


## __

**,      ,         2,       ,         ,                .
           2    ,        .
 ,    ,    .
  -   .
   .

----------

> , ,       - 3 ,    .     ,   , ,  :
> 1) , ,  (,    )
> 2) , ,  (,   ,    )
> 3) , ,  (,    )
> 4) , ,  (,   ,    ).
>  ,    .     ,    (((


   2),    .      .

  ", "  .    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,       - 3 ,    .     ,   , ,  :
> 1) , ,  (,    )
> 2) , ,  (,   ,    )
> 3) , ,  (,    )
> 4) , ,  (,   ,    ).
>  ,    .     ,    (((


http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1500
                 31.03.2016  77              .
 :
4.1.                  .
                   ,    ,                ,* 3 *      7      ** .

_,        11.07.2016    12.00,       14.07.2016  12.00 (.. 11+3=14)_

----------

?

----------


## __

4     ,    ,           ,    .

----------

> 4     ,    ,           ,    .


 , ,   ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,   ,     ?

----------

!!!   ,        (Retail Declaration),     "   ",    -1,      10,     -10.     2   50 .        .     ?      .           ,     - 600 ,     " (.30)".

----------


## .

,    VikiMini   . ,          (          ),     .   ?   ,         ,       ,  JaCarta       .      JaCarta.   .  -  ?     ?    -  ?

----------


## ask22

*.* ,     .  .

----------


## 80

"       "  2         .       01.10.2016  01.01.2017(        )     , , 31.12.16?      -                ?

----------


## ruza.63

!
 ,     .        .    ?
   .

----------


## varip

QR       check.egais.ru     ",,,"    .
   ?     .
        ,        .(  )
            ?
       ,     ,          . 
        ,         1     " "-    ?

----------


## varip

> .
>      Viki Mini,   .
>     (1      ,)    ? -       Viki Mini             ?
>       ():   - , , 1.   1,   - ,      1    .    Viki Mini, 1       -, , , ,           ?
>          ...


    .
           1
      ,      , 
1)        (.    )        
2)               .      .

----------

.      ,    -  , .     ,          .  -        ??     !

----------

> .      ,    -  , .     ,          .  -        ??     !


      ...

----------


## 80

> .
>            1
>       ,      , 
> 1)        (.    )        
> 2)               .      .


      UTM/transporter/transportDB.            ,       .     .1.    ,  -    . 2.   2.03   1 , ..            .  2     ,    1-    .

----------


## __

:     .   , . ,       ,      ..  ..   ,   ,           ,           ,         ,  .         ,   .
    ,       .

----------

> :     .   , . ,       ,      ..  ..   ,   ,           ,           ,         ,  .         ,   .
>     ,       .


 !

----------


## 80

.      - 10-15.     150-200 ..  .   -  .  -    ,      .                    ?     ,       ,       ( ,       )            .       -  ,      2   ...

----------

> :     .


:
1.          
2.      . ""
3.  1  2.

----------

> .      - 10-15.     150-200 ..  .   -  .  -    ,      .                    ?     ,       ,       ( ,       )            .       -  ,      2   ...


 ,   100%  ???????

----------


## 80

> ,   100%  ???????


 http://www.kremlin.ru/acts/news/52381

----------

.     2 ,      1 ?    ?

----------


## varip

-  ( )

----------


## AndreyZh

> -  ( )


 ! ,    : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=262085&postcount=30

----------


## __

> .     2 ,      1 ?    ?


        2,       ,           .      V2   ,       .      .     ,        ?   ,   .

----------


## Solnce:)

!  -        1  .      (  )  .       .     ,        .     ?        1    ,    .   .  ))!!

----------


## Vadelma

> http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1500
>                  31.03.2016  77              .
>  :
> 4.1.                  .
>                    ,    ,                ,* 3 *      7      ** .
> 
> _,        11.07.2016    12.00,       14.07.2016  12.00 (.. 11+3=14)_


, ! - )

    -     -        ?       .

----------


## __

> .     2 ,      1 ?    ?


        v1,   v2.  ,  .      ,          .
      .

----------

"              .      - 10-15.     150-200 ..  .   -  .  -    ,      .                    ?     ,       ,       ( ,      )            .       -  ,      2   "      , -  8  , ,    15  ,  .   ,  ?            ?

----------


## deklarant_

> "              .      - 10-15.     150-200 ..  .   -  .  -    ,      .                    ?     ,       ,       ( ,      )            .       -  ,      2   "      , -  8  , ,    15  ,  .   ,  ?            ?


     ,           .            ,    , ..      .          .
                "-1"

----------


## varip

(   04.07,          , .    ,      )
        EAN  -.     ,      -       2 ,    .
:  -      ? 
 ?
   ?            .

----------

! -       ?
     ?

----------


## inulikru

!   ...  , 3  ,  1  2       (    -   ). 
1:              , ?      ?
 2:     .       ?          ? .

----------


## deklarant_

> (   04.07,          , .    ,      )
>         EAN  -.     ,      -       2 ,    .
> :  -      ? 
>  ?
>    ?            .


        ? 
                  ,     .

----------


## in vino veritas

!

-   ?         5   .       ""     .    ,        ,        5.            ,     ,     .         ?

----------


## varip

> varip  
>             (   04.07,          , .    ,      )
>         EAN  -.     ,      -       2 ,    .
> :  -      ?
>  ?
>    ?            .
>         ?
>                   ,     .


   .    - .     :     -  .     ?        -,   ?
   .   1.  08.07,   03.08, .    .      .         ,    .
,  ?  ?
  :
  :
 1. - ; 
2. 2d   () ; 
3.       ( ); 
4.        ; 
5.    QR      
    3  4     ,         .     ?

----------


## .

!       !!! :     07.08.2016       ,        .

    ???       !

----------


## varip

> !       !!! :     07.08.2016       ,        .
> 
>     ???       !


      VikiMini ?  -        ?

----------


## varip

.
     .

----------


## 80

> 3  4     ,         .     ?


    ,     .  ,        -    .    ,  , ,   ?         -        .       -  .       -    ,     .       ,          .         ,      ,        .

----------


## varip

> ,      ,        .


       .        ?

----------


## natali_01

.    : 5.08    , 09.08    (3  ),  ,    -  .   ,  ,    .        ?

----------


## varip

> ,           .            ,    , ..      .          .
>                 "-1"


.        -   ?        ?

----------


## varip

> deklarant_  
>      ,           .            ,    , ..      .          .
>                 "-1"


 .        -   ?        ?[/quote]
     - .      .          ?     .
,  ...

----------


## 80

> .        -   ?        ?


            .       .   ,       .       ? , ,      .         .    ,         ,  xml-       curl      xml ,       .         .        ,    ,    excel    (         ).   ,       ,         .

----------


## varip

> ,  xml-       curl      xml ,


       ,   "     vozvrat.xml(.   ),   , ..     .
     "     curl.bat"" -  -  .      . , .
        -

----------


## deklarant_

> .       . .


        .        (           ).           ("-1")   ,        .    10         .  -          .
     , ..           ,   http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...46769&start=40

----------

*deklarant_*, 
 !       ,       1-   2-.       ???7

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, 
>  !       ,       1-   2-.       ???7


      22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,  , ,         . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473

      ""  ,                   2   .
..    ,             .
        :



> operator13 : 
>           egais.ru,          .
>      -  ,     . http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=45556


           ,  ,      ,      .

----------


## 80

http://prntscr.com/c4k2la

----------


## varip

> 


     ,            ,  .         -       .
   ,          -    -

----------


## varip

> 


  ,        ,        ,           ,     -.

----------

, ,  ,  ,  -   5  ,       5 .   ,   , ,      150-200 .    (. 14.19 ).        ,   ,       ?       ?

----------


## Vadelma

> 22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,  , ,         . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473
> 
>       ""  ,                   2   .
> ..    ,             .
>         :
> 
>            ,  ,      ,      . **


((            . 
     .     ,      ( )  ,   01.10.16  01.01.17?
    (  ?)    ?            ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  ,  ,  -   5  ,       5 .   ,   , ,      150-200 .    (. 14.19 ).        ,   ,       ?       ?


  #2265  ().

----------

> #2265  ().


,     ,   .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,   .   .


https://www.uchet-info.com/static/sober/td.pdf  .67,68

----------


## inulikru

!  ...       :Embarrassment: 
   ,      ... , ....   ,  ,   1        ,         ,        .           (),  ,    ,  .....!    ...        ,.   2 .    3    ...     ,    (),     ...      .  ,    -   ...!!!!!!!

----------

. ,           !!??

----------


## 1861

! 

       02.08  06.08. ,  02.08  ,    .  06.08   .        .   ,      , ..  3 .      ? 
 :
1. ,  02.08  ,        .        . 
2.    , ,   ,    -   . 
  -    ?

----------


## varip

> ! 
> 
>        02.08  06.08. ,  02.08  ,    .  06.08   .        .   ,      , ..  3 .      ? 
>  :
> 1. ,  02.08  ,        .        . 
> 2.    , ,   ,    -   . 
>   -    ?


     , ,     .

       :       Curl (    ()/ /       .  2.0.3  2016)
     ,       ,   ,        ,   .
      .
   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


 http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...46769&start=40     14  2016, 12:41   ".rar"

----------


## Vadimello

.      " ".     3 . 2016 .,    ,   5 .             .            (  ,  , : FA-000000019750847):  ,  1  ,  2 -   . " "        1   .      " 2"   ,  ,  ?

----------

*deklarant_*,  !
  ,        01.10.16.,          2-      .          .          2- ,      ?         1     "+", ..                  2-   .       ,       2-     -,  ????      .(      ,    -  -  )

----------

!              "   ",                "   "?????   12 ,   2       ,        (((

----------


## AndreyZh

> !              "   ",                "   "?????   12 ,   2       ,        (((


     - ,         ,   " :" http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54723514   : (    "")

1.     ( 1)
2.   "   "   F2 -      
3.    F4    

* 6*  ...

----------


## 66

.       ,   ,  "curl"  "bin"   .    .

----------


## AndreyZh

> .       ,   ,  "curl"  "bin"   .    .


   .       https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=263175&postcount=62

----------


## 66

,   -.  " "         windows   curl.  xml-        .  curl (  .exe) ,   , , c:\egais. ,   egais   curl.  (xml-),   ,  ,   -    .

----------

> ((            . 
>      .     ,      ( )  ,   01.10.16  01.01.17?
>     (  ?)    ?            ?


  !      .    ?????
    01.10.2016? 
   01.01.2017?

----------


## __

> !

----------


## aglaya1245

,    ,    ,      . ,       ,      . , ,      ,     ,   .

----------

> 


.
,          -    - ,   .        (   ), .

----------

> 


 ,  .

----------


## Zvark

,      ,    7 1,      jacarta ,      ,    ,    ,    .   ?  ?

----------

!
 ,      ? ..    ()    ,      01.01.16.    .        ?

----------

> !      .    ?????
>     01.10.2016? 
>    01.01.2017?


 !         .           .  1       , ..        -         ,     .  "      "   ,   .
  ,  ,         (,         ).        - 01.01.2017.

----------

> !         .           .  1       , ..        -         ,     .  "      "   ,   .
>   ,  ,         (,         ).        - 01.01.2017.



,       ,     ""   ???

----------

,        .

----------


## nata4ka

!         .     .  ,  .   .   ,  .     -  ,    .        (-  )     (..     ,     ) ?

----------


## .

01.01.2017,    ,     1        ?

----------

> ,      ,    7 1,      jacarta ,      ,    ,    ,    .   ?  ?


 !

 ,  -      .
    :
C:\UTM\transporter\conf
C:\UTM\monitoring\conf
C:\UTM\updater\conf

    :
PKI keystore passwords
GOST keystore passwords;
     .

  -   (PKI-  11111111,   0987654321),      ,   .
,     ,  -  ,   .

----------


## Nikolayfed

!
,    ,     ,         .       ?     ?
 !

----------


## 80

> 01.01.2017,    ,     1        ?


 https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...ktsii_v_egais/

"                2.   01.10.16       2  ,       2    1  2."

  ,  01.10.2016          01.01.2016     1 ,         1   2,    .         01.01.2017.       ,     ...       .

----------


## varo

,    .  ,   : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/449766/

----------

> ,     ...      .


         ,      2 .     .  (    -   .)     ,     , .  .       ,    ,    2-3 .      -   850-1000 . , -  ,  -  ,    ,     ,        . 
  .
1.         01.01.2016 -    .
2.,    01.01.2017     (    -  1)   2.  .    -      ! 9800 .
3.        ,      (     )
4.  ,  1.01.2017     2 ,     .
!!  .
     .      .        .  3 .   -   . . ,         ,   ,   ,    ?        . ,   ,   .,            ?
 .   1 -     ?  2   ?          ?   .  ,             ,            -  ,      ,       ? 
      . 
     ...      ,  ,     ,  ,   .      ,   , -  ,   .     ""
  .

----------


## lir13

:
        ? 
   1 ,           01.01.16  11.04.16 
    ?


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## lir13

:     ?        01.10.16   ?
   ?



   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

.      .   ,   ,    ,        .    ,    ?

----------


## __

1-  ?
  ?
          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .      .   ,   ,    ,        .    ,    ?


               ,

----------

> ,


   .     ..(((         ,   ..((    ...

----------

. ,  ,  -  ,       .
   ,     :
1.  ;
2.  .
  -    :, -,    ?
     ,  -    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,  ,  -  ,       .
>    ,     :
> 1.  ;
> 2.  .
>   -    :, -,    ?
>      ,  -    ?


1.11.   
1.11.1.     
        (    ),      ,     :RequestRepealWB
1.11.2.    
,         RequestRepealWB      ,      .   ConfirmRepealWB
       ,  wt:IsConfirm    Rejected.

----------

> 1.11.   
> 1.11.1.     
>         (    ),      ,     :RequestRepealWB
> 1.11.2.    
> ,         RequestRepealWB      ,      .   ConfirmRepealWB
>        ,  wt:IsConfirm    Rejected.

----------

> 1.11.   
> 1.11.1.     
>         (    ),      ,     :RequestRepealWB
> 1.11.2.    
> ,         RequestRepealWB      ,      .   ConfirmRepealWB
>        ,  wt:IsConfirm    Rejected.


              ?

----------

1    2000    .  .
  .
   2.    ,   , ,     .   .        ,       ,   .    01.01.2016 - .         ,   ,      .      -  .  .          -      ?
   .   01.01.2017  .
 -   ?
        ,      2,  .

----------


## CLUB

!          /,        .      ,       ?    .

----------


## Vadimello

,   01.10.2016        1   2         2    01.01.2016?     .    ,   .2      .1   ?    ,   -       .2?         ?     ,           ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?     ,           ,       ?


      2,                        ,    ,   .1    .           .      .1      .

----------

> .1      .


.   ,       2 , ,   ,   ,   .   ?
   -    ,      2.  ,  275   3  265.  10. 
?           (,  . , )       1,  .         ?

----------

,  ,  ,  .        ,    ,    .      ,   ,    .   -      ,  .       ,     -  .  .

----------


## Vadimello

> 2,                      ,    ,   .1    .          .      .1      .


    :        - ...,  . -          . .        ,     " "  . 1  . 2.

----------

,     .
     ?      -  1  2.  01.01.2017  .    .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     " "  . 1  . 2.


      .   " "    "",           2.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .
>      ?      -  1  2.  01.01.2017  .    .  ?


 01.01.17               .1  .2

----------

!    . ,           01.01.2016   "   ",    ?   ?     ?

----------


## katek79

.  .  ,   .      1 ,     .    ,    ,  .       ?  ,    ?    1   ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


    1,     (2)

----------

> .1  .2


  ?    ,        20 ,   - 0,     20    2  ?

----------

,      "" . ,    .    .       .   ,     5%  .    -    .

----------

> !         .           .  1       , ..        -         ,     .  "      "   ,   .
>   ,  ,         (,         ).        - 01.01.2017.


 !  :     "  "?   "           ,      ".       (   )      .  ,                3 .       .

----------


## deklarant_

> !  :     "  "?   "           ,      ".       (   )      .  ,                3 .       .


     :



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrzOhLb1J8g  07.07.2016 ( ):
> :       01.01.2017?
> .. :          ,      
> :         ?
> ..:             , *     ,         ,* 
> :        ?
> ..:     -     .      ,    ( )     ,          .              ,  -  .

----------


## __

> 01.01.17               .1  .2


        2017 . ?
   4-  2016           ?

----------

!
 ,  1  2.2.4.        "  ,     ",    "" -     ?     2       !

----------


## deklarant_

> 2017 . ?
>    4-  2016           ?


     4.    01.01.2017,    , ..          01.01.2017.     20. .         20 .          01.01.2017.      -      .        01.04.2017,        4.2016



> 01.01.2017.            . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472

----------


## .

> .


    ,     2  ,      .    ?  ,      1     2.    ,       2?  ?

----------


## Vadimello

,       01.07.16  30.09.16,   01.01.16,    1          ?

----------

2    ,  ,     .... !!!!

----------


## .

> 2    ,  ,     .... !!!!


     ,      1.10.2016,    2  ?

----------

.        - .  !    ,             2   . . .       -  .       1   ,      .   .    (   )    Ѩ   2,   01.01.2017    ,      ,       -    01.10.2016  01.01.2017 .
  !     ...      ,  ,    ,   ,     !       .  !     :
  ,    .       20. - 850   .  ,   ,  .     2   ,    ... -!     !  .   ,     . 
  9000  , 850 .        ,   ,            .
    ""   ?

----------


## __

> !     ...      ,  ,    ,   ,     !       .  !


     ?             ,         - ?

----------

> ,      1.10.2016,    2  ?


    ,           . ..     -   2       -   .  2-            .          !!!

----------


## .

> ,           . ..     -   2       -   .  2-            .          !!!


,     ...     "  ":  ,   ,    01.01.2017 ,      .   01.01.2017   2    .    .

----------

> ?             ,         - ?


  ,  - !     .
       .  ,    ,   ,  -    , ,       ,   ,   .              .

----------

27.09.2016
​  ,                   (  ). 
    ,        . 
   ,           .

     -   ?

----------

> ,     ...     "  ":  ,   ,    01.01.2017 ,      .   01.01.2017   2    .    .


     ,       ,           !

----------


## deklarant_

> -   ?


http://localhost:8080/   ,  ,         ..

----------


## deklarant_

> .   01.01.2017   2    .    .


,  01.01.2017   .2          01.01.2017, ..   01.01.2017       .
       01.01.2016.       ( 1-   2- )      . ..             1,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> .        - .  !    ,             2   . . .       -  .       1   ,      .   .    (   )    Ѩ   2,   01.01.2017    ,      ,       -    01.10.2016  01.01.2017 .
>   !     ...      ,  ,    ,   ,     !       .  !     :
>   ,    .       20. - 850   .  ,   ,  .     2   ,    ... -!     !  .   ,     . 
>   9000  , 850 .        ,   ,            .
>     ""   ?


         .2 ,  ,   ,   .

----------

> .2 ,  ,   ,   .


.     2    ,       "".    ( !)  ,     ,     . ""   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     2    ,       "".    ( !)  ,     ,     . ""   .


  " "   " "

----------


## Vadimello

> ,       ,           !


       01.10.2016.

----------


## Vadimello

:           01.01.2016.           ,       9   .1     ?    -         2016 ,     ,     . 
  :     01.10.16   ,             01.01.2016?

----------

.        ,      .    .       .

----------

:    "" : java.io.IOException: Server return empty URL:null

----------


## varip

> 01.10.2016.


   vikiMini.            .           1   2, .         .
       :
" Viki        (   ).         .          ,      .      ,      .
    1.10.2016  1.01.2017,        (, ),       www.fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189    ,           "". ,        ,   1        " "   "",            "".   1  2017      ,        .  ,        1  2017     ,         ."
    4  16,   .        1 ,     . .       01.07.2017

----------


## deklarant_

> :           01.01.2016.           ,       9   .1     ?    -         2016 ,     ,     . 
>   :     01.10.16   ,             01.01.2016?


,

----------


## deklarant_

> 4  16,   .        1 ,     . .       01.07.2017


        01.01.2017

----------


## varip

:
 01.10.16        01.01.16-30.09.16  .   ,       2 .   01.01.16     01.10.16   .

----------


## varip

> :
>  01.10.16        01.01.16-30.09.16  .   ,       2 .   01.01.16     01.10.16   .


,   01.10.2016    ,    01.01-30.06.16?

----------


## Vadimello

,     . 
,       2  01.10.2016       ?      ,       - ?

----------


## Vadimello

> ,


     ( " ")   "   "   ,       -.     ,           -  .           01.01.2016,         ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

. http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=49190.. 



> "      : 
> http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=43910.. 
>   01.01.2017          . 
> , ,        ? 
> UPD:  -.    1       ,        ?"


  .:



> "        .    "

----------


## varip

,      ""?
    .1  " ,        .
1.     01.07.2016  ,        ,  01.10.2016          "  ,     "
   15.04 -10.  5   2      , 4   3    ,  01.10. 1.
    - 1   10.   9 .     ?    4 ,       01.01.17?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ""?
>     .1  " ,        .
> 1.     01.07.2016  ,        ,  01.10.2016          "  ,     "
>    15.04 -10.  5   2      , 4   3    ,  01.10. 1.
>     - 1   10.   9 .     ?    4 ,       01.01.17?


     01.07    ,  01.10,      ,  30               01.10.   ,    -   .

----------


## Vadimello

1  ,   11         2. 
       01.10.2016   1,     ? 
    2   ,   1  ?
     2,     .2       01.01.2016,       1.   01.10.2016      .

----------


## varip

> 1    2000    .  .
>   .
>    2.    ,   , ,     .   .        ,       ,   .    01.01.2016 - .         ,   ,      .      -  .  .          -      ?
>    .   01.01.2017  .
>  -   ?
>         ,      2,  .


   .
 -    :       ., .   2,          .            2 ,    2     . 
  -        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -        ?


 https://yadi.sk/i/BlQTTyzSvxB8h

----------


## varip

.

----------


## __

,    ?

----------


## varip

..
 4  2015    2 :    
.  .   ,   .
          ,          1.       "".
        "",    .      215      -    , FSRSR-ID .     ,        .            ?                ?        ?
       1        ?        ?
      (.      )      .

----------

> .


 , ,   ,     ""  ,        -     -  ,   -    (    )
   ...

----------


## varip

> 1,     (2)


      1?   .   , , ,  ..       2, .   ?

----------


## varip

> , ,   ,     ""  ,        -     -  ,   -    (    )
>    ...


         ?                   ,  ID .    -       ,    ,    ?
       ,

----------

> ?


    ,    5  -   -     .          .

----------

> 2


.

----------


## varip

.   / ,     .  -   .       .        . 
,         -      ,       -.    -  -        ?   ,   .?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   / ,     .  -   .       .        . 
> ,         -      ,       -.    -  -        ?   ,   .?


 :      4-                   4- .          1.01.2017?       .
 ..  :
". *      "*

----------

> ".       "


 .        9   ,      .       .   .          ,   (    )        - ,    -  ,  ?
     2     ,        "  " .   .    .      ,       1   ,    ,     ,   .       2      " ".
        .     **    2.     ,       ?          ,   ?   .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?   .   ?


       ,         
       ,           .
       ,            .
         ""      .
       .     
    : 
   ,       ,   ,   ,  .
    ,       .        .

----------

!
  .  :    ,       .  ?    -   ,             . ..     ,      ,  .    . 
    ,      (    )     ,       ..  .   " "
 ?
    ,  , , .         2    ....    :Frown:    ?
     (..      ,     ).   !
   -        ?        ?   . 
   ,          ,       " - ",     ,      ()

----------


## varip

> :      4-                   4- .          1.01.2017?       .
>  ..  :
> ". *      "*


            .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ?


        ( )   " ".   ,      .    ,          .

----------


## deklarant_

> .  :    ,       .  ?    -   ,             .


     ""    ,     ,        ,            "". ..  "  "     ,              .
..         ,      ""         ,           "".          " ".

----------

> ""


 "".     . ,           ,    ,     " "     .     ,       , ..   =0,    - . ..  ,        2.           .    2 - 100 ,    15,     100-15=85.     .       ,   .     2.
   ,   .     100 ,   15  ,  ,   =15.       ,    .
   ,   . 
    2  ,    . ,  ,       ,      2        ,   .          ,    .    ,        ,         .

----------


## kotja

,  .       :     .      .     .   -    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       , ..   =0,    - . .


        " " ,      .
   ""   , .    .
..                 ""  " .          .

----------

> .


,  ,     ,       . 
..       .   .    -  ,     01.01.2017   .       ,    (     )       ,    -   ?  ,               .    (  )    ,  ,  ,     .     ,      ,       ,     .
  ...       .
     , **          1  . 
.      ,     ,   ,           2 ""      1,   .     .             2.   ?   ,      2      ,    (   -,     ,      ).        .
           2,      1 (  )        2.        Ѩ!    2.   ,   ,    1 .  ,       ()       ,       1,  ,    . .   (  "")  . .       , ,   . 
   :   1 - ,  ,   2 -    .       2  .   . 
       01.01.2017    ,     .     ,    ,   , ..        .       1.         2      ,         .
 ,      30  (700     85,   10 000     900, ..      " "
  ?

----------


## __

,      ,    ,

----------

> ,


  ,    ,    ,     , ,   ,  ,  ,     +   -    .        ,          ()   -    .    .          .  ,      ...       ,    ,       ,       .      ,          ,    ,  ,   .
   ,           . ..      ,   () -      =         , . ..  .
    ,    ,    ,          . ,  ,  .  ,       ,      - ,  ,     -       .   -      .  -  .
   - ,       .

----------


## ir*

!
  .  :   .11.10.16,       .  " ",      .    13.10.16.   12.10.16 -     -    ".      "..."             . , ,   ?        ?  !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          ,    ,  ,   ..


            .

----------


## IrenHmel

:Frown:  :Embarrassment: 
 !        -   , - ,    ,  - ,    ,   - .  
   ,      (   ),   .  ,     QR  .  ,        -   . 
     ( ),      ,  -,     .      .       "" :Wink: . 
   ,        ,    .     - ,    -"   " (   ),     ....     ,       9 ...
      -        () -      .      . ,             (? -   ? ,   30   ,    25              -  1 , 0,5   ,?!). 
                  .   ,  ?!    ,    ,  ,  .

----------

> ,


 ?



> 9 ...


  -   3 ,   2  (,        )   ...    3   ,  .   " ".    -   . 



> ,


  .  .    ,    .           ,  ..  4 .    .



> ,   30   ,    25


  .    -  ,     . ,    -  ,   1 ,  29 -   - 1  30 (3 )

----------


## 2210

,    !!!!  , 30.09         01.01.2016 .       ,       3      .     18.10   ,          ???

----------

> .


 *AndreyZh*   :
",        (, ,   )    . 

          ѻ         :

1.                 . ,      ѻ    ( )  ,   ,          , *..     ,     !*"

 ,  .         2 ,         (   )            ,    .

----------


## IrenHmel

-   !))))         . ,  -      ,,,,   9

----------


## IrenHmel

-      ?   -  ?      -  ?!

----------

> ?!


,      .    .   .    ,  ,  .   .

----------


## 2210

,      ???

----------

> !        -   , - ,    ,  - ,    ,   - .  
>    ,      (   ),   .  ,     QR  .  ,        -   . 
>      ( ),      ,  -,     .      .       "". 
>    ,        ,    .     - ,    -"   " (   ),     ....     ,       9 ...
>       -        () -      .      . ,             (? -   ? ,   30   ,    25              -  1 , 0,5   ,?!). 
>                   .   ,  ?!    ,    ,  ,  .


  ,    .
 - ,     30,   -     30 .

       -      12  .    (  ,           ?),  ,  .

----------

> 30,


  ,   ?
  .   ,          ,    ,    ,       ,   ,     (  -    )

----------

.
  - ,           ,   1  ,        ,   .   ()
   -  .

----------


## varip

.    .
   ?   *  ?       01.01.16.     ?

----------


## __

(   - )  ,       1   1 .
      ?

----------


## dimar

?           ,   100       -   .

----------


## __



----------


## __

,      rsa   12 ,  ,        -    ?

----------

> -    ?


 .    
   PKI
 .  .   ,   PKI
   00000000 ( )
   11111111
   11111111

   ( 20)  ,   .   PKI .
 IE    .
  . 
    .   ...  ..        .    .   -     :Smilie: 
    .    -  .

----------


## varip

> 1   1 .


           .

----------


## varip

> .    .
>    ?   *  ?       01.01.16.     ?


...,     .
        ,        ,         (

----------


## dimar

-       -

----------


## __

> .    
>    PKI
>  .


,   ,    ,     .
    -,  ,

----------


## varip

> varip  
>       .    .
>    ?   *  ?       01.01.16.     ?





> -       -


   2     .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !!! :            ,        .
>     ???       !


 99% ,     ,    ,           .          .
    ,          ,    " "   .     ,     ,   -     ,           () .

----------


## CLUB

ID          ,   ,  .  jakarta,    ,    ,   ,  -  ,  -       ,      ( , ,   ),    ""       .            .                 ?    ID   /.             ?

----------


## deklarant_

20           .
        :  ,      ,     
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHGfzmdDhfE

----------

:
 -  1 -  2 -   .   ,  . (       -       .      -  ) ,    .  .    ,         .   ,      .    ,      - .
   ?        ?   ,      ,     .  .
      ?     ,  ,     ? , ...   ,   -   -   .      ,  .       1    .        ?
      ?

----------

> ,      ,     .  .


 .        .      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> .        .      ?


        ( 1): ,   ,    .   ( 2)  !      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ...   ,   -   -   .      ,  .       1    .        ?
>       ?


      :   2     ,  -     ,        (    ? )
.. :   ""    ""

----------

> .. :   ""    ""


  . .
  ,       (    ),      ,     .       ,   ,  ,  .      ,      ,  , ,   ""   .     -  .

----------

!          1.     ,          .      -  !    !!!!!       ?           ..   !!!!

----------


## __

**, ,      ,   -   ,   ,   ,     ?    (,   01 2016  - )  .        ,  .

----------

> 


,  .     .         , .       2. .. 
1.    1. 
2.   ( 2)   .      ( 90 )  .              1      ,      1    . .     (  )   .
3.   2.
4.     2  . ,   ,  ""  ""       (   )      .      .   ,  " ". 
 :    "" . 
     -     -    -  .        . .     -   .   .  .    " "  .    -  "" 
5.   ,     ,        (. . 2)      " " ,      .
6.      ,   ,   .

----------


## __

,  .
                4  ?
  ?

----------

.     .    .   ,    :Smilie:      - .            .     ( ) .

----------


## __

,    - ,       .  ,   10 , + 5      .               .

----------


## CLUB

,             .
                 :     ().       ,         ,             .    ?     ,  ,     ?     ?      "       .    ,       ()      .       .     -          .  ,        .10.2 -171" 
          ?           - ?      ,    .
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,             .
>                  :     ().       ,         ,             .    ?     ,  ,     ?     ?      "       .    ,       ()      .       .     -          .  ,        .10.2 -171" 
>           ?           - ?      ,    .
>    .


  ,      , /  Fsrar_ID    ?

----------


## CLUB

*deklarant* -    , ,       ,          .        ,  " "    -  " "  .            .

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant* -    , ,       ,          .        ,  " "    -  " "  .            .


  ,       .      ,          .

----------


## oksina.mupprodukt

> ,       .      ,          .


   .    . -    . ,      , ,   ,     .           ,  ..   .      ,   3       (171-, .19, .14).   ,       ?    ,    , , ,      .   ,   ,    , ,    . -          . ,  -         ? ,    ?  ,     ,     ,   ,   ID (   ?),     ,     ,        .   ,      ?

----------

,         ,        ?            .                 ,                ,      ,   ?
         1  2016,    ,       ?
                 ,    ,      20 .   30 , ,    ,     )

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,         ,        ?            .                 ,                ,      ,   ?
>          1  2016,    ,       ?
>                  ,    ,      20 .   30 , ,    ,     )


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54749314

----------


## IlyaN

,      .
  ,     .           1.11   .   ??
 1." 
    :"
 -   ?       xml?
 -         ..?
 2. "      :
 curl -F "xml_file=@RequestRepealWB.xml" http://localhost:8080/opt/in/RequestRepealWB"
 -      ?   ?    url      ..
 -   curl        .  url  https://curl.haxx.se/download.html ,              .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,      .
>   ,     .           1.11   .   ??


         , ..

----------


## IlyaN

" "  -     ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> " "  -     ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=568522      ""

----------


## Vadimello

,    ,          , .       ?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,          , .       ?    ?


   22.11.1995 N 171-
       :
**  , **   ,    * 
*
   14.19.
     ,          -
               ;    -        .

   14.17.
1.     ,        ,          ,         ()  , -
                   , , , ,     ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## Vadimello

> 22.11.1995 N 171-
>        :
> **  , **   ,    [B]      
> ...


 14.19   ,     ,    14.17       .  - ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> 14.19   ,


                 19.06.2006 N 380 (.  17.05.2016)



> 14.17       .


..     .



> - ,   ,


 ,   ,  .,         .    182           .. ,        .  .,    , .          .  ,  .       ,    .          .,        .
 .   ,             ,  .     ,         .

----------


## __

01  2017:
http://kommersant.ru/doc/3150416

----------

> 01  2017:
> http://kommersant.ru/doc/3150416


,     (,   .), ,       . .

     ?

----------

,        ,         ,      .

----------


## Vadimello

,       ,         egais.ru      ,          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,         egais.ru      ,          ?


    ,    "  ",    .

----------


## Vadimello

> ,    "  ",    .


    ?      .  ,    "  "       (  ),    ,        .    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?      .  ,    "  "       (  ),    ,        .    ?


       ,         :   ""  "".

----------

!    1            ?

----------


## __

*deklarant*,   ,                   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant*,   ,                   ?


  ,

----------


## __

> ,


            .     ,     ,                4-  ?        ?     ?

----------

!          01.01.2017  .                  -    ""  .     .

----------

> .


" " -  ?   ? .      ?   ,     "" ,      ,    - .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,     ,                4-  ?        ?     ?


          ,    ?
     , ..          ?
    ,        ,     .
                  .     ,        .          .
          ,       .
         25.11.16 : "        ,          ."

----------


## deklarant_

> !          01.01.2017  .                  -    ""  .     .


     25.11.2016 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC54VUEyh54
00:05:20 : "      ,         .           2017           ".

----------

!         ?  ,   .        ,   .

----------


## .

, .      1,      .   , .     . 

   ,   11  2016.         ,  - .      ?  ,        ,   01.01.2016.

----------


## deklarant_

> , .      1,      .   , .     . 
> 
>    ,   11  2016.         ,  - .      ?  ,        ,   01.01.2016.


      ,  ""

----------


## annka14

!   ,         ?

----------

> 


   -   .     ,     .       300     .      -  .

----------


## .

,   , -         ? -  ,    )

----------

!   .                     ?

----------

> !   .                     ?


     .     .   ,     .   .    2017        .       .    ""  .

----------


## Olegn_g

! ,       (JaCarta)  .    ?

----------

> ?


    .  "",     ?             /?  - .         ,  .          ?    ,    PKI ? 




> (JaCarta)


   .      - PKI  .            .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ?


 



> ,    PKI ?


 .           .         , /   -     ,    -    .         -   ...           ...         ...

----------

> 


     45    .            . 



> ,


   ?          .     -, ,  .




> ...


 ,    ,       PKI.   (    ),       PKI -    .



> ,


     ()   ,    .   -       ,   .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ?          .     -, ,  .


JaCarta    , E-Token       ...



> ,    ,       PKI.   (    ),       PKI -    .


      ... ... 



> ()   ,    .  -       ,   .


   ...       (  ),  ....

----------


## GH2

:     ?      ? .

----------


## Olegn_g

> :     ?      ? .


   (  2016     1000 .),         (   , ,       ""  -  /,           ...).  ...

----------

!    :  " ",   ,  ,  :
 ............. 1 2 ....

 12 -  ?       01.01.16?    1     2 ?   ?

----------


## varip

.   16.12.     -   VikiMini. 
  - ,     ..    .
-     .  -   ,       -   .   https://check1.fsrar.ru/ -   . 
   -     ,           ?
    ,  3     , .     19  20 ?    31.03.2016  77      ,            .

----------


## Olegn_g

!     ,   JaCarta (      )      2.0.       2.0      https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpod/faq/ .        .
: 1.   RSA      PKI (  https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpod/faq/  -       JaCarta)-     ?
2.      PKI (RSA )?

----------


## __

*varip* 
  100 %    .   .

----------


## Olasereda

!
,        !
       ,     ,     -  .           -   ,   .       " " ?
 , , !

----------


## Olasereda

. 
        -.   ,      .        ?   2      -     -.   ,      "" :  "-13",     "13",     "13". 
    ?
  ?

----------


## Olasereda

> . 
>         -.   ,      .        ?   2      -     -.   ,      "" :  "-13",     "13",     "13". 
>     ?
>   ?


    ,         - .    -? -     ???

----------


## varip

> *varip* 
>   100 %    .   .


.  ,    .
           ,          .  ,    ,       .
 . 
                  ,        ,    .
    ,         .        -   .

----------


## .

> .     .   ,     .   .    2017        .


  , .        :    ,  . 

   ,     01.01.2016.      .             .

.  ,  ,     .        ?      ?    1,     ?

----------

> ?


.  .



> ?


,  ,      . (    - )



> :    ,  .


  ?  ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?  ,  ?


  "        "  -    (: [*****]    : DocType=[ActWriteOffShop_v2]

----------


## GH2

> "        " ]


...   ... -      : ...  ...  (    -   ,    , 01.07.18   .)   ,            .      - . -   ,     ,      ""      - ,         .    ,              .

----------

!      ,    . .  01.10.2016           .     ?      ?   01.10.2016         30.09.2016 (      ,      )    01.10.16 -      ,        (.    ).      ,     ?        (  ).   !

----------

01.01.2016    01.10.2016.          -    .   ,    ,   -          .       . .       .    .  " "    .        ,   .  .

----------

,  ,       (        )     2,    ( ,,   )     ,    . , ...  ,   ,   ,   ,    . ,    .

----------


## *

! , ,  01.01.17     ,           ?        5-.           ?

----------


## __

> ,   ,   ,   ,    . ,    .

----------

> !      ,    . .  01.10.2016           .     ?      ?   01.10.2016         30.09.2016 (      ,      )    01.10.16 -      ,        (.    ).      ,     ?        (  ).   !


   , ..     .

----------

> 


   ?     20  2017 .    4  2016     .  ?  , ,    ,      .   .      ,     ,     2017 .  .   -    .

----------

> .


 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478
    deklarant   ,    ,    30.09.   . ..    "    , 

  ,    
   ,  
  ѻ  * ,   ."
*
   ,   ,  .

----------


## .

.
    ,     ,   , -,    .        .    ?       2017?

----------

> http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478
> * ,   ."
> *
>    ,   ,  .


  !

    :            ..   =  .

----------

> 01.01.2016    01.10.2016.


   : 
1.  ,   01.01.2016     01.10.2016,        01.10.2016     :

  ,           01.10.2016 .. (   )     ,      30.09.2016        ,        1 ,   20.12.2016?     3.    20.12.16    -    , , ?

 3.     ,           ,        ,     ѻ   ,   .

----------

> ,        1 ,   20.12.2016?


 .      .     .    , ,      ,   .   ,   1,5       ,  -       ,     ,   .    1    ,           (  ).    ""    ,   ,     "   ",   ?        ?     ,      9        .

----------

!        ..    23-00,    18-00         :Frown:

----------


## *

. 
, ,   ,          01.01.17.    ,      .

----------


## Lavandanna

,          ,       ,  ?        ?       ,       ,       .

----------


## 1974

. 1 (),            .    ,           ,      - .

----------


## Olegn_g

> . 
> , ,   ,          01.01.17.    ,      .


1.       (      - )       .
2.       -  .
3.  - 10 000...15 000,  - 150 000...200 000 .
   (   2499) - /      -       ,  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> . 
> , ,   ,          01.01.17.    ,      .


  -  :
   14.19.
**  ,          -
               ;    -        
   14.17.
1.   **  ,     ** ,          ,         ()  , -
                   , , , ,     ,       ,    ,   .
   22.11.1995 N 171- 
 20. , ,      
3.       ,                     .
        :
    ,    , ** 
 26    22.11.1995  171- ,    ,     *   , .*
    25     22.11.1995  171‑              .
_
      ,       ()  ,    ,       ._        19.07.16 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478 ,               ,        .

----------


## GH2

> ,   1,5       ,  -       ,     ,   .    1    ,           (  ).    ""    ,   ,     "   ",   ?        ?     ,      9        .


  ,,    -  -   1?    ,    ? -   ,       -          ....   ... . -   (        ...    ..    :"...  .           ,       ".  .       01.10.16    .     -    .          -  ...    ?           . .

----------


## __

,         ( )    01.10.16         ?
   ,   -    .

----------


## Lavandanna

,     ,  ?     .    ?

----------


## 1974

:                    ()  .         .                   .

----------

> ,     ,  ?     .    ?


 ,  . .   .

----------

> -  -   1?


.    1.  " ".

----------

> ,         ( )    01.10.16         ?
>   ,   -    .


    .      ?

----------


## GH2

> ,  . .   .


,       -  ....(   )
.

----------


## GH2

,         ?   ...

----------


## GH2

> ".


   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,         ?   ...


     .       ,     ,        )

----------


## 1974

https://help.sbis.ru/help/edo/egais/spisanie/

----------


## varip

.
  ,      (   )           ? 
   ,     .

----------


## Olegn_g

> ;    -        
>    14.17.


       -      (    )     10 000  15 000 .?

----------


## deklarant_

> -      (    )     10 000  15 000 .?


  .2.1. .3.                ,                     .

----------


## Olegn_g

> .2.1. .3.                ,                     .


    "    "    01.01.2017     .    ( )             .           ...

----------


## deklarant_

> "    "    01.01.2017     .    ( )             .           ...


     .15.13 ( ),       ..
     . ,   -    , ..   ,     -     -        (    2.04),  ,      -      ..

 -     ,      ., ..    . 2 . 2.1          ,   ,          ,            ,              ...          ,     .  ,          ,               .
,    ,                      ,        ,           ,      ,              ( 2  2.1  ). ,    1   2  2.2  ,       ".

----------


## Helper-2005

,     01.01.2017  :Smilie: 
    -            2016 , ? ,     ?
     -      ?

----------


## .

,-         ,  . (   ).?

----------

.     .        1.,         .      ?     ?

----------


## .

,  ,  ,    .  ,    .

    ?
   ,    
     ,   
    ? 
..     ( ),    ,      . 
     . 
              ,  ?
?

 ,              . 
         . 
      ?     ?      ,      ? ..     -   ?    ,  ,  ?
    ? 
      1?     1         .
   1  - ?
           ,    ?

   ,        .

 ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        .
>  ,      .


https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...0%D0%90%D0%A0/
http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%97%D0%...B8%D1%86%D0%B0

----------


## Olegn_g

!    1  2017    ?
     2-       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    1  2017    ?
>      2-       ?


             ,       ,    

 01.01.17. 
1.        
     19.07.16 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478 ,  -          ()   ,        . 
 .8 171-   ,  ..          (  ,     ,      ),      .  .16 .2 171-     (   ),  (   ), ,    .    ,          .  ,   ,  .. ,         ,     ()          . 
            01.01.2017                ,      : https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456 https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472. 
          (,   ,     ,   ),   ,   ,     . 
    (,   - , , )               . 

2.        
     : 

     (          1  2) 

       : -  ""    (    ,           ,       01.01.16      )        () ,    ; -       (   ,       -  ,            01.01.16    )        ()   . 
         ,      (      )   (        ). 

3.    01.01.17 
 01.01.2017.             .    01.01.17                    ,     (     ).        2     . 

4.         
        (    )               01.10.16    2,             . 
        01.10.16      2 (     2    1).   01.10.16,      2  ,      ,         -     1  2        2. 
           : 
01.07.16 -       
01.07.17 -      . 
                    ,           (      01.07.17    ),         2      ,      .      ,         01.01.17. 

5.        
                 , ..     - http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473     2       ,  ,         . 
             ,                .

----------


## .

1)     ,   01.01.2016    ,  ,    .     , -  ,     !  ,    .  ?

2)    ,     ?   ,       "   "?   ?   " ",   ,     . 
       ,   .            ,      .    .
              .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1)     ,   01.01.2016    ,  ,    .     , -  ,     !  ,    .  ?
> 
> 2)    ,     ?   ,       "   "?   ?   " ",   ,     . 
>        ,   .            ,      .    .
>               .


   ?

----------


## .

> ?


1: 8.3 (8.3.7.1845)  : Head-Office, . 1.0 (1.0.40.03)
 ""

----------

?

----------

.           -    ?          .    .       _     .    .       ?  :Smilie:   .

----------

> .           -    ?          .    .       _     .    .       ?   .


  ,  31       ,   .    ,       ,        .

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,  31       ,


    ""  , .. 30-  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

, ,  :    1  2 ,     ( 1 ?)     2016 ?
   1    2-,    ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


-    1   (      ) -  - ? (  ?)

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,  31       ,   .    ,       ,        .


-       ...               (      ,             )...     -  , :  ,   ,       ,        ,   ,     ...

----------


## Helper-2005

> 1


-      ,     :Smilie: 
,   :
1) http://infostart.ru/print/550976/
2) https://its.1c.ru/db/egais#content:69:retail22

----------


## 777

> -       ...


     ,

----------

/.   .   . .     01/1/2016.        .               ,     1       ?      ( )   ?

----------

1.


> 5.


2.


> ,         .


3.


> ,                .


       .    ,      01.01.2017       ,           ,      ?  ,       ,      ?     01.01.2017.?    ?    /,       ""       -   ...!?

----------

,      .
,  1.1.17      .      .  .       (     )     - ,     . 
- ...

----------

> /.   .   . .     01/1/2016.        .               ,     1       ?      ( )   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,      01.01.2017       ,           ,      ?  ,       ,      ?     01.01.2017.?    ?    /,       ""       -   ...!?


                ,       ,   . 
          ,      , ..       .
    ,          ,   ,    ,   . ..      .
   -      ,       
       ,     .
  ,        https://yadi.sk/d/8PiwKI6d35oKzU

----------

> ,       https://yadi.sk/d/8PiwKI6d35oKzU


,  .       ,  .      .             . .. EAN  .  ,   ,             . 
,  ,        .
 ?   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,        .
>  ?   .


   :



> 30%       .                    ,            .
>      (   - .  ) ,  30%        ,  ,   , -  ..
>   ,                 ,  ,     ,      ,     .
>       , *         ,  ,  * , -  ..    . http://www.mskagency.ru/materials/26...ck_mode=iframe

----------


## .

> -  , :  ,   ,       ,        ,   ,     ...


    ,   ?      .

      .  ,     ?

----------


## .

,    ?     2.03

----------


## annka14

,                  . ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,               ** . ,  .


        ,        - ,      http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3174967

02.08.2016 .
        -171 (.  03.07.2016)         . ,  4       . " 04.07.2016                        .        - ,    ",    ,           ()      - .         " ".   http://www.dp.ru/a/2016/08/01/EGAIS_prodolzhaet_darit/

19.12.2016          " "  ,                    . ",       .  , , ,           .  ,      - ,    .      ,   ",   .

 ,   ". "  " ", ,        . " . 5 . 16 171-, "       23   8    ,      ,       ".              .       . -    ,       .  -      .    .  4  2016     , ,     .          ",   .  http://www.alcoexpert.ru/itnews/3292...v-sistemu.html

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!  !      ,    .
   -    ((

----------


## Olegn_g

> ,   ?      .
> 
>       .  ,     ?


    .   ,     , 3000  (     3 "", 3  + +) -  ,    .          -   .   ,  (  )            ,   -   ?  :       ,      .  :     !        .           "  " -  ,  .   -   ...

----------


## annka14

,    . ,     !

----------


## __

,   .     .

----------


## GH2

! .
,  ,  .   .      . :Smilie:

----------


## GH2

> ,       ,    ... ...


   ,    .  .

----------


## GH2

> . 1 (),            .    ,           ,      - .


       ?
     ( )    .    .   ,   ,       .(        )

----------


## 1974

. 02.01.16       .    03.01.16         2- .   ?

----------


## __

> 02.01.16       .    03.01.16


      ?

----------


## Helper-2005

1: 2.2, , !
    (.. ),     "" -   :Frown:        (  " "     - ),   -    - , ,         . 30-  -   -      .     ?
       1 ?
(    ,     . ..      ,   )

----------


## 1974

2017 .    ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> 2017 .    ?


,        .
-   ,  "       ,    .              .      ,    ..".
,      .

----------


## 1974

:   ( 260)            2-    . ..      .      2-        ? .

----------


## Yakromant

> 1: 2.2, , !
>     (.. ),     "" -         (  " "     - ),   -    - , ,         . 30-  -   -      .     ?
> *       1 ?*
> (    ,     . ..      ,   )


/

----------


## GH2

> !         .


--!     .   -   "  ",              :    . :Redface:

----------


## __

> --!     .   -   "  ",              :    .


 2012  ,     ,  .  !!!!!!

----------


## .

1)   "" ,    .   ?  ,     1,   20   .

2)       .    ,   ?  ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> 1)   "" ,    .   ?  ,     1,   20   .
> 
> 2)       .    ,   ?  ?


     . ,               .

     , ?  ,      ,    .     2   .

----------


## .

> . ,               .
> 
>      , ?  ,      ,    .     2   .


    .       .     .    ?

  2.        ,        .

----------


## Gray_bird

> .       .     .    ?


   .
      ,     -     .      .
         -  .
   ,    .

----------

1       .           . ,       .          .    .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1       .           . ,       .          .    .


    2     "".          ,      ,          2     (       ),    .
    PDF417   .

----------

,     ,  ,    .    ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,  ,    .    ,  ?


               .     ,                    ,   .

----------

.  ,       01/01/16       01/01/2017   ?.    -          -      ?  300-500    -,    ? .. .

----------


## varip

> .


       ?   -    ,            .?

----------

1,       ,     .   .  "   , , ..."
      ,  .  .     - ,    ,    ,  . ,              .  .     -  .., ,  .

----------


## CLUB

> 1,       ,     .   .  "   , , ..."
>       ,  .  .     - ,    ,    ,  . ,              .  .     -  .., ,  .


          ,     ,     -   ,          ,     ...

----------

. , .     .     "".           .           -   1-2 , .  ,     . 1,  .      ..     .

----------


## .

""   ,    01.01.16         ?   , ..                .
    ?        .
    ?

----------

!
     :
           ,        ,     ?      ,  ..     ,  .

----------


## __

* 2.04* ?   ,   ?

----------


## _

... .
  .     01.01.2017         .
  ,    ,       01.10.2016.
  ,       ....
 ,   (  )    ...  ..     ....  

  ?
   ?   ?    31  2016?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ?
>    ?   ?    31  2016?



,       ,         ",         ,         !"  :Smilie: 
   =     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## _

- -  ..    ..? 
   ,     ...?
       ?  2016   2017?

----------


## Gray_bird

> - -  ..    ..?


      .  ,     ,      .      ,    ,      ,      .

,      ,               . ..  ,  .  :Smilie: 
     , "   ,  ,   40    2  !"

----------


## _

,       ?
...  .

----------


## _

,   - ??    -  ?

----------


## .

> ""   ,    01.01.16         ?   , ..                .
>     ?        .
>     ?


      ?
 ,    ,     ?           .      .

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,    ,     ?           .


    ?

 -  .        .                 .
, ,             -    .

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,   - ??    -  ?


  ""   .   ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?
> 
>  -  .        .                 .
> , ,             -    .


 ,   .
  !  .       ?  ?      ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ?  ?      ?


    -  ,  .
      .             / .       .

     ,     -     .    ,   ,             .

----------


## CLUB

> ""   .   ,   .


 
"    (,   - , , )               ."
     ,     . 
  - "      
                 , ..     - http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473     2       ,  ,         .
             ,                ."  
         ,    , (    ),          ,     .           .     .

----------


## _

-      ?         ?   ??

----------


## Gray_bird

> -      ?         ?   ??


.
  ,    ,        .
!

----------


## _

> .
>   ,    ,        .
> !


  ,      ?????  - ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,      ?????  - ?


.
      .
1.            .        5 ,       

2.        .     -                 .    ,      .

----------


## _

? -  .

----------


## _

(  )  01.01.2017.?
       ?       ?
 ,   17.01.    21-30.   ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ? -  .


 .   .   ,   -, -      .





> (  )  01.01.2017.?


  ,         .
  ,          .         .

----------


## _

> .
>       .
> 1.            .        5 ,       
> 
> 2.        .     -                 .    ,      .


  -           ?      ?

----------


## _

01.04.2016..     -         . :       ?    ???

----------


## _

(" ",  -    ).     ?      .

----------


## .

> 01.04.2016..     -         . :       ?    ???


         .        01.04.2017    ??         ?

----------

.    ,   -    .    ,  ,  .      2.0.4 -   .

----------


## deklarant_

2.04                 https://mark-utm.egais.ru:8443/BarcodeReq/check
        :           - .      3- ,     ,      .     ,   ,    .  ,       3- ,      .
                          .
         ,      ,  ,          .

----------


## __

> .    ,   -    .    ,  ,  .      2.0.4 -   .


     ?      ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> 01.04.2016..     -         . :       ?    ???


 - .
        .  ?

           ,        . ..         .






> (" ",  -    ).     ?


     .     ""  ,  !

----------


## _

> .     ""  ,  !


   ...   ,    ,    ,

----------


## _

> ,        . ..         .


    .    ...    ...  .

----------


## _

> .        01.04.2017    ??         ?





> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/456342/


  -      01.04.2017  -

----------


## _

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=574160

----------

> ?      ?






> .   .


      .  ,  UTM.     -  .  .    -  ( , .           )       transportDB.       ,    .

----------

> - .
>         .  ?
> 
>            ,        . ..         .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      .     ""  ,  !


        ,   ,

----------


## .

> -      01.04.2017  -


, .         ,       1 . -      31

----------


## __

> , .         ,       1 . -      31


      1   ,        1  2018.   .

----------

> , .         ,       1 . -      31


  .   - ,     1.07.2017.

----------


## .

> .   - ,     1.07.2017.


     ,     31 .       )))     "  31 ?",   - " " )))

----------

:    "** " (  ) -  ?              ?
        .       ?      .     -   01.07.2018.
:           01.07.2018        ,  ,     .     -.       01.07.2018   ?    ,         ,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     31 .       )))     "  31 ?",   - " " )))


   ,      ,   -171  31.03.2017   (    )   ,  .. 31.03.2017       ,       .   01.02.2017    .

----------

> .. 31.03.2017       ,


,    ,    ,              01.02.2016. 




> -171  31.03.2017   (    )


 - --!     !     : "   "!  " "  "  "  ,   ,  !

----------


## deklarant_

. 
     , ,    171-,       31  2017 .       (,      ).         .         1  2017 ,   1  -    ,   ,  ,     . 
** . *     -
*
  ,      - ,  ,  - ,   1  2017     -   .       -     . *     1 ,          .*
         1 ,   ,        .            ,    ,      *    .*
             .       .  https://dreamkas.ru/blog/alcohol-201...gn=online-2017

----------

.           1  17 ,   ,   
-     -    ,     10-....
 -      !
-   !
        .  .

----------


## __

:   20000,  7500 (     ),    3000   (     ),     3500       ,       5000  .           ,   ,  ,      1000.         .    ,    1   .

----------

.  19-22  (       POS.)   -  21     ..      (100% ) - ,  - 2 .  -   -  . -1 -    10 000 !!!    3 .  -   .  - 3000  .   1500  4500.   . 1500   ,       ...    . ,  ,               ? , ,    ,   ?    - 4000 !!!     - 750   !!! ,      !  -   , , . 
      1950.     "" -   ",  " 
  -     ,     ?   -1   ,     -    -    -  **
             ? .      ?      ,    ,   - ?

----------


## __

,    ,    .        ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ,              01.02.2016.


,                .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


 https://profibeer.ru/main/14872

----------


## deklarant_

54-        .    .       ,    .
                     .
**   ,      .
     ,     10  .          .
       ()     .      ,    ,       . 
   .    ,  .      (-1) ** .      .    .      8 .               .

----------


## in vino veritas

--  - ?  ,  ))).

----------


## __

-   ,     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> --  - ?  ,  ))).


 )
 )
 ()   )

----------


## in vino veritas

> )


     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?

----------


## in vino veritas

)).          - ,  ()   .          .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


     ,

----------


## in vino veritas

,    .      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


   ,  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> 54-        .    .       ,    .
>                      .
> **   ,      .
>      ,     10  .          .
>        ()     .      ,    ,       . 
>    .    ,  .      (-1) ** .      .    .      8 .               .


 http://merkata.ru/novosti/novost-mer...%D0%A1%D0%9A+- 
 : "_   .    ,  .      (-1)  .      ._"        .

----------


## __

"   "     .   ,   ,   .   .      10...,        ,    ,      .           .     . .   .

----------


## .

, ,       ... ,

----------

> , ,       ... ,


   .  .   . 5 . ,    ,   .   .    -  .   ?

----------


## __

> , ,       ... ,


    - XML   , ,      ,      .
          .    .

----------

> "   "     .

----------


## __

.

----------


## GH2

> .


...  ,  ...   , :   ?    -   . ,.

----------


## olgarus

,   :
        01.01.17   . 
       -    -""?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   :
>         01.01.17   . 
>        -    -""?


           9  :
 -  
 -  (,    ,  ,  ,...)
 -  ()   
 -   ,     (,  , )
 -   
 -   ,         ,  .   .
 -   ,    ,     .   .
  -  ,  /   
 -   ,     

    , ..     .     ,   .

----------


## olgarus

,   01.07.2016 ,        ,         ,     ѻ. 
     .   .    .
    -     ?   "" ,   ""?   ,    ""?

----------


## __

,   ,   ,      ,      ,  .         1   2  (        ).          ?               2016,   1  2016 .         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   01.07.2016 ,        ,         ,     ѻ. 
>      .   .    .
>     -     ?   "" ,   ""?   ,    ""?


     "",      9 ,  ,   -  ,     .        , ..          . -       "",    -     , ..     .    ,     ,         9-         .          ,     ѻ,        ""    .
    ""         ,     .

----------

> ""


    -         ,              9 .

----------


## olgarus

> -         ,              9 .


       ""  
 ,   ""  ,   ,    .
     ,   ,     ,     ""

  -         ? ,   ""    01.01.2017   (     ),  ""  01.01.2017.  (    ),           .

----------


## Gray_bird

,  .
   ,       5       10   .
   -   .
      -   .
  ,   ,   ,    ?

----------


## _

01.01.2017?
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.01.2017?
>    .

----------


## _

> 


.
     " "  -    .

----------


## __

_,        ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Olegn_g

> 


!      ( ),    ( )     -     31  2017 ,    ,   .  -, -   ...

----------

> 


    -   - .

----------


## Olegn_g

> -   - .


,    ,    /   - :    .     ,       ...

----------


## demidovand2002

!   ,    ,  ,  ,      ,  "     ",     ,   ?

----------


## borisgor871234

,  ,    ,  ,    ,    ,   , ,     ,  ,    ,          ...

----------


## __

.    .

----------

!
      4  2016.       1 .       4 .

----------



----------

> !
>       4  2016.       1 .       4 .


,     (      ),     1 2017,     20 ,    2.
        ,     1.  
             ,        ,             ( ,      ),    ,   50 .  ))   ,   )

----------

:      1  2017,     1  2017   ?      4  2016     6  ,    2.         1  -     ,          .

----------

> :      1  2017,     1  2017   ?      4  2016     6  ,    2.         1  -     ,          .


,     ,  ))  ,       1    ))
 ,  4.        1.,    20

----------

!

----------


## GH2

> .    .


,      -      .  ,    ...   ?  ?  ?

----------


## Viktoria75

?    ?       ))) -         .

----------


## __

> ,      -      .  ,    ...   ?  ?  ?


  ,   ?    :     ,   ?

----------

,      ,     ,      ,

----------


## __

,

----------


## borisgor871234

! 

    ???     ,   .
   ,    .
     : http://hidden-file.livejournal.com/2564.html https://www.crn.ru/news/detail.php?ID=116721

----------


## __

,    .    .   .

----------


## GH2

> ,    .    .   .


       , "-", ""...   ..    -.     ,   ,   ...    , :   .

----------

> , "-", ""...   ..    -.     ,   ,   ...    , :   .


        2.0 ,       ,    . ,      ,      ,   ,       ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

- ,   ,

----------

> - ,   ,



,  ,      ,   ,           ,     
 ,

----------


## olgarus

" 0,1"
  04.10.16 10 .
    16.11.16 -10 

12.10.16
17.10.16
23.10.16
29.10.16
18.12.16
19.12.16
13.01.16
26.02.16- .. 8 .    2 .  (, )  .     .     -1!!!  ? ?  ?  ?

----------

> " 0,1"
>   04.10.16 10 .
>     16.11.16 -10 
> 
> 12.10.16
> 17.10.16
> 23.10.16
> 29.10.16
> 18.12.16
> ...


      ,        ,    ,        ?   ,            ,      ,      ,

----------


## olgarus

.     .    10,  4.        10 .  ,    . ,      6 . (        )      .     .      .

----------

> .


     , ..  16.11.16,         4 .       ? , .
     .    ,    ,     -  04.10.16      3 .  ?    ...    ,      ...           ...

----------

> " 0,1"
>   04.10.16 10 .
>     16.11.16 -10 
> 
> 12.10.16
> 17.10.16
> 23.10.16
> 29.10.16
> 18.12.16
> ...


    ,      27.02.  ". " -2,  28.02. - 0.     , , , .

----------

> , , , .


 ,   ,   ,   , .    .  ,    .     15-20  .      .    ,  ,   -  ,   .     -         .  ,      84 .  , , "7"   ., 29    29,  1   ,   ,     .  ?.   ,   ...

----------


## GH2

> ,   ,   ,   , .    .  ,    .


   .,  ,  ...      :     ,    ,   ,           ...    . -  ,     -.   ,     , !  .       ,       ""  ,    ""   .

----------

1 ,        2,         ,    ,      1 ,   ,    !    2 ,        ,     !           ,       .                 ,     ,                     ,

----------


## olgarus

> 1 ,        2


     -   .  01.01.17   ,       .    -   1 ,   ( ,),      -  2.   (      -  "   2"-   , ..    . .,     . .




> ,


 , ,       .     -        .      -    ,   .

           - .    (-1 +3=2   )   .  -      (, , ).   -0,01. -  .

  - -    . 
   1, ,      -   ?

----------

> -   .  01.01.17   ,       .    -   1 ,   ( ,),      -  2.   (      -  "   2"-   , ..    . .,     . .
> 
> 
>  , ,       .     -        .      -    ,   .
> 
>            - .    (-1 +3=2   )   .  -      (, , ).   -0,01. -  .
> 
>   - -    . 
>    1, ,      -   ?


      2   , ..      1
 ,  ,   ,

----------


## borisgor871234

"  "?????

----------


## __

, :        (2017),    ?            ?

----------

2017        -    4  2016 .  .
  -     2016  (    2015 ) :yes:

----------


## __

- -            ,     .

----------

...    -       ..   -  ?
    ,   ...    -   : -  -?
 :Cray:       ...    -  ...    -     ... ...  ...

----------


## __

> -   : -  -?

----------

?

----------


## __

> ?

----------

.   . 
           ?      .
     ..  __    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .   . 
>            ?      .
>      ..  __    ...


            ,   ,        ,    .
     09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
..   ,       .
     ,        .49 ,..              .
         ,    ,    ,   ,       .

   , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,           
   52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12    .

----------


## __

: __ 
 "    ,        "

http://www.rbc.ru/politics/03/03/201...7947c42c7d54fe

----------

> , :        (2017),    ?            ?


    31   ,     4   ,      0,        1   ,         0       ,            ,           .    ,    ,       ,    ,       
             ,    ,     )

----------


## __

,    .    ,     .    2.05,       ?

----------


## __

> 31   ,     4   ,      0


   ,     *deklarant*       .         .

----------


## CLUB

,     JaCarta,          ,      ?   ,             .

----------

> ,     *deklarant*       .         .


    ,  , 82

----------

> ,    .    ,     .    2.05,       ?


 ,

----------

> ,     JaCarta,          ,      ?   ,             .


      ?      .   ,

----------

> ,     *deklarant*       .         .


        ,     ,   ,     ,     ,    -    ,     .         ,   20 . ,

----------


## __

,                - ,     .    -,   .
 ,     ,   1

----------

> ,                - ,     .    -,   .
>  ,     ,   1


   ,    ee,       ,    ,

----------


## borisgor871234

, !  :          (  ).    .    .       ,   ,     (    ).        ?           ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , !  :  *        (  ).    .*    .       ,   ,     (    ).        ?           ,    ?


  2016       -171 (.  03.07.2016)         . " 04.07.2016 **  *                .*        - ,    ",    ,           ()      - .http://www.dp.ru/a/2016/08/01/EGAIS_prodolzhaet_darit/
 ,   ". "  " ", ,        . " . 5 . 16 171-, "       23   8    ,      ,       ".              .       . -    ,       .  -      .    .  4  2016     , ,     .          ",   .  http://www.alcoexpert.ru/itnews/3292...v-sistemu.html

----------


## borisgor871234

!

----------


## borisgor871234

,     .      JaCart', http://hidden-file.livejournal.com/2564.html.       ?

----------


## __

,               .

----------


## natali_01

,      1   .      .           1 ?

----------

> ,      1   .      .           1 ?


       1,        2

----------


## natali_01



----------

,   .       ,           .
   01.04.17.        .    ?
  .     ,         . 

    ?     ,      .  ?.

----------

> ,   .       ,           .
>    01.04.17.        .    ?
>   .     ,         . 
> 
>     ?     ,      .  ?.


             , ..

----------


## annka14

!        -,        ,    ????????????

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------


## annka14

?     ,

----------

> !        -,        ,    ????????????


   ,    ,      ,        ,          )

----------

> ?     ,


  ,       ,      ,         ,    ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    -,   .  .
                .   ,   .

----------


## annka14

,       ,       ,         ?   -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  , , - ,

----------

,   .  -     ,   .    .               . , ,   ,  ,              ? ,        .    0,5        0,1  ?    ...

----------

> ,   .  -     ,   .    .               . , ,   ,  ,              ? ,        .    0,5        0,1  ?    ...


   ,    ?     ,    ,    ,          ,         ,         ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  ,

----------


## __

https://vk.com/54fzinfo

----------


## wwbuh

!
, ,        ( - )?   -    / ? 
 01.01.17     ,      ,       ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> , ,        ( - )?   -    / ? 
>  01.01.17     ,      ,       ,        .


  2

----------


## wwbuh

,  /     01.01.17?
   01.01.17     ,      .

----------


## varip

> ,  /     01.01.17?
>    01.01.17     ,      .


 ,       01.01        )))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


-  ))

,       ,

----------

> -  ))
> 
> ,       ,


     ,  ,    ,              ,            ,        ,       ?    ,    ,

----------


## borisgor871234

-         ?      ?) 
http://mosgorusluga.ru/aktsii/

----------

> -         ?      ?) 
> http://mosgorusluga.ru/aktsii/


     -  ,     ,      ,       ,       ,     ,      . , ,  ,        .,    ,  PKI       ,         ,

----------


## .

,              ,       5 .     ,      ,      ,-  ,     . (     ).      ,    5  ?  -   ?

----------


## borisgor871234

??

----------

4  2016         .          .   ?         .        .

----------


## CLUB

,           ,       ,    .        .              .               .

----------


## Vadimello

,     ,          ?            ?  ?

----------


## mmmm301

!  ,    27     19.04. .    .       .      ?    1       .

----------

> !  ,    27     19.04. .    .       .      ?    1       .


  ,   ,    ,    ,  -           ,   , .            3-    ,    ,    ,    ,   ,  ? ,

----------


## mmmm301

.

----------


## zloy.valdemar

!

     !  ,     ,  ,    ,        , .

----------

> !


 .  ,    dll   ? 
https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...token+2.0+/

----------

> !
> 
>      !  ,     ,  ,    ,        , .


    ,     ,   .     30  ,       ,

----------


## zloy.valdemar

> .  ,    dll   ? 
> https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...token+2.0+/


,    ,     .. 
  ,     .

----------

> 4  2016         .          .   ?         .        .


 !
.    ,     ,         ,          .

,      ,   ,        ,         . 
       ,            .       -       . 
       : http://egais.userecho.com/topics/143...atkov-s-egais/.

----------

> !
> 
>      !  ,     ,  ,    ,        , .


 ! 

      2.0     1-3 , ..                RSA-.           ().
         2.0,   :
http://www.rutoken.ru/products/catal...html#features; 
http://dev.rutoken.ru/pages/viewpage...pageId=2228237. 

            .        http://www.kontur-extern.ru/sc,  - .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,          ?            ?  ?


      ,      .
    .
25.10.2016     http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1485  20-   45-       .. ,         .     ,          .

   : "     23.00,    ,   2     ,   23.00    "
  ,               (   25.04.2016)  http://fsrar.ru/files/retail_stock3.pdf : "...         ."  

            , ..       (     ).             :
 .8 171-   ,  ..          (  ,     ,      ),      .  .16 .2 171-     (   ),  (   ), ,    .    ,          .  ,   ,  .. ,         ,     ()          . "
*..         ()  ,    ,       * .       19.07.16 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478 ,               , *       .*
 26    22.11.1995  171- ,    ,       , .
    25    22.11.1995  171‑              .
   22.11.1995 N 171- 
 20. , ,      .
        :
    ,    ,          
   14.17.
1.     ,        ,          ,         ()  , -
                   , , , ,     ,       ,    ,   .
   14.19.
     ,          -
               ;    -

----------


## lievina

2016.        .    ?       31.12.2016    ,    ?

----------

> 2016.        .    ?       31.12.2016    ,    ?


      "" .    .     ,   3

----------


## GH2

> 31.12.2016    ,    ?


      .         ,    . -   ,      .,   .  -    .      ?      ,  , -  2 .  - ,     . ...  ?     , ...       -     .      . ...        .  1  -    ,        ,   .   , .- ,   ,   ,       . :Smilie:

----------

> -


,    ...      ,  . ,      "" ,  .

----------


## zloy.valdemar

!

   ,    ,   3 ,       ,     ,   ,        .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
>    ,    ,   3 ,       ,     ,   ,        .  ?


     ?      ,     "  ".   ,        ,     (http://localhost:8080/) ,  "".   "transport_info.log"   "C:\UTM\transporter\l "

----------


## varip

.       :
" !!!! !!!!

 Ѩ   ,  ,

 3  .

     ,  ,    
      ,  
         3  .


 !!!!!  ,  
  3    .   ,

     ,  ,     .   
           .

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  3  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
       12 ."

----------

> 3  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  .    3 ** ,   7 **

----------

> .    3 ** ,   7 **


    .      .   3

----------


## deklarant_

,          3  7  

    15  2016 . N 84 "             "    10  2016 .
**        ,    ,                ,   3       7      *      .*

----------

> ,          3  7  
> 
>     15  2016 . N 84 "             "    10  2016 .
> **        ,    ,                ,   3       7      *      .*


    :




> FsrarGuru ():
>    ,      -  
>  (   ) -  5  .

----------


## deklarant_

> :


   .    (  )      ( )      3  .
               .

----------


## deklarant_

27.04.2017    :             3  .     :       3  ,     (          )  5  .
 ,    ,      ,       -     ..    .      ( )       ,         , ..   .                      :    ___  ___.                 .                          ,            ,       ,    .       ( ),       .

 15.05.2017                  3 :
-    (  ) 
-   1  
- 1  
-   2  
- 2  
-  1  2  
-     
..    ** ,         .

----------

> .    (  )      ( )      3  .
>                .


 ,     . !

----------


## Viktoria75

3 ?    ,             "   ".        . .   ""    ,     .   - !       ?        .    2-  .         .?

----------

.    .   - (   ),    ,        ,         . .   ,       .   ?

----------

> - (   )


  ?    ?
,      -   ?

----------

, .

----------

> .    .   - (   ),    ,        ,         . .   ,       .   ?


        .

----------

> 3 ?    ,             "   ".        . .   ""    ,     .   - !       ?        .    2-  .         .?


      ,   .     .,   ,       .

----------


## Viktoria75

.
           .    .

----------


## AndreyZh

> .    .   - (   ),    ,        ,         . .   ,       .   ?


1.      ,  ""    
2.       "",     ""

----------


## AndreyZh

> 3 ?    ,             "   ".        . .   ""    ,     .   - !       ?        .    2-  .         .?


   ,       ...       .   ,    ,       :
1.      -   ;
2.      -       ,        ( - 4 )

----------


## Viktoria75

2.  .   ?   .?     .    .     .  ,   ,        .       .
       .        . 
     ?

----------


## borisgor871234

-          100 ,   .           ?

----------

> .
>            .    .


    ?      ?       .

----------


## Viktoria75

!                .

----------


## AndreyZh

> -          100 ,   .           ?


    -   : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=285584&postcount=52

----------

!      ,        ,     ,                    ,        2     ,       .

----------


## demidovand2002

> !      ,        ,     ,                    ,        2     ,       .


    ?

----------

> 2     ,       .


      ?

----------

,           ,           ,      .

----------

> ,           ,           ,      .


    3    3-,

----------


## mmmm301

- , , , .  1.07      .     .     .      ?      20- .     ?     ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ?


--,     01.01.2016   ,         .        3  . 
        " ".  01.10.16    " "        .
 01.01.17          1       ,      .
 01.16.17        .
   250 .

----------


## mmmm301

,  .       .    ?      ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,  .


       ,           "   ".
          " 1".

----------


## mmmm301

?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ?


       -   .           .     .
               ..

----------


## mmmm301

. ,   .      ?   ?      .

----------


## mmmm301

.           .

----------


## Gray_bird

> ?   ?


    ,    - 3 . 
..    ,            ,     .
   -  .




> .


.                 .

      .          , .. " "       .      .     .         ,      20   ,     " 280".    "20 ",    "   0,5  260 - 1     ".
     ,  ,       ,          .

----------


## mmmm301

-.       .    ,     ,      .       .    .

----------


## Gray_bird

> -.       .    ,     ,      .       .    .


,           ,               .           .

 -    . ,     . ..      ,         ,     "",       ,     ...
 ,      ,  -   -    - .

----------


## mmmm301

.         .          1 ()   (  2)    ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> 1 ()   (  2)    ?


  .           "",         2  .
      .  :Smilie:

----------


## mmmm301

""      .       .

----------


## mmmm301

""  "". .

----------

> 


.       .      .          ,  ,     , .       -    ,    .
     2    -          .   .  01.06.2017  .

----------

> ""      .       .


    ""     ""?

----------


## mmmm301

! ,  .  .         ? -   ?

----------

> ! ,  .  .         ? -   ?


 .  .   ,   1,        2,      2  ,     1,     ..    ?     ,      .    .

----------


## mmmm301

( ).  .      "-".      "".   .   .    .

----------


## mmmm301

! ,  .  .         ? -   ?

----------


## mmmm301

.  .  ,         .       .

----------

> .  .  ,         .       .


....     ?    ,  ,   .       ?

----------


## borisgor871234

, !

-     " "  ?

----------


## borisgor871234

> ( ).  .      "-".      "".   .   .    .


 -,    ,   .   -       .

----------

> , !
> 
> -     " "  ?


      ?

----------

!  ,   :      ,    ,  ? C    57 ,      !

----------


## Gray_bird

> !  ,   :      ,    ,  ? C    57 ,      !


--!  !

      : 
"    ,           :
:
-   14.05.17        .      ,              15.05.17          ,      .   .     ?   ?
:
        (ActWriteOffShop) .               100 .   .                    .      http://fsrar.ru/contacts           ,     """

----------

!            1.   2.0.4

----------


## GH2

1  , (  ".  -     2.0.5.     (    - ). , ,     ,    .
! -,   ,( ,   , )     ,    .     ,       "2016": (495)916-61-01.  ,.      ,     )    ,  .  (.... ,... :Smilie:  )

----------


## borisgor871234

> !  ,   :      ,    ,  ? C    57 ,      !


 ? 
      ,    ,   ,    ,      .     !

----------


## deklarant_

> !            1.   2.0.4


        2



> 1. 04.07.2017    1- .
> 2.         2-  1- .
> 3.     04.07.2017   2- .
> 4.  01.07.2017  04.07.2017     2 .
> 5.  04.07.2017        2-    (,   ,      ),            .         .         2       .


    2     InfoVersionTTN.xml,   :
<qp:WBTypeUsed>WayBill_v2</qp:WBTypeUsed>,    2.05 
1.32.      .

            v.2            Curl (  2.05 .1.32),     :
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...9913&start=140      30  2017, 10:48

----------


## _

, ,   -         ?
          ?
     ?
       -   ?

----------

> ?


 



> ?


  .
    , .

----------


## __

*deklarant*,          V2 ? _      ._    2.05 .       1    ,       ,           .   - .

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant*,          V2 ? _      ._    2.05 .       1    ,       ,           .   - .


-       2,       ,       2.     1.32.15   "  "   "   2".
          "  FSRAR_ID",   ID          xml (  xml)       : <oref:VersionWB>WayBill_v2</oref:VersionWB>,  "WayBill_v2" ,      .

----------


## __

.

----------


## borisgor871234

.

----------


## borisgor871234

> , ,   -         ?
>           ?
>      ?
>        -   ?


    ,             , .. 24  .

----------


## borisgor871234

! 

 ,   ,   -  ? ,    ,   ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  **        , .. 24  .


    .    20  -171 (.  03.07.2016)  04.07.2016                        .        - ,    . http://www.dp.ru/a/2016/08/01/EGAIS_prodolzhaet_darit

----------


## deklarant_

> ! 
> 
>  ,   ,   -  ? ,    ,   ,        ?


   ,        ,    ,     , ..      .

----------


## GH2

> ,


 ?... ! ,  .    :        ... :Redface:

----------


## nouck

:Smilie: 
      ,    .  :    ID FSRAR    ,    ?
   .    "  -     ",    ,  ,   - .          - ",  - ". ,   ,  ""       - -!!!    !!!   "" (,     ),   - " ",     .

----------


## nouck

> ?... ! ,  .    :        ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .  :    ID FSRAR    ,    ?
>    .    "  -     ",    ,  ,   - .          - ",  - ". ,   ,  ""       - -!!!    !!!   "" (,     ),   - " ",     .


       FARAR_ID    ,               FSRAR_ID   ().           .

----------


## nouck

, "" :Abuse: .     ,       :Wow: . ,     ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 


      .

----------


## nouck

- , ,    ...

----------

.    ,   ,   2   2(            ,       2,    2).       ?  ,    ,  .

----------


## _

. 
     .    ,         ?        ?    ?    ?
     - .

----------


## deklarant_

> . 
>      .    ,         ?        ?    ?    ?
>      - .


31.05.2017.     . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512
          .     ** .                 . 

  164  19.06.2015 
3.               ()    ,       (    ),         ( -  ), *   :*
  ;
                  ,     ( - ).

----------


## Vadelma

> ,    .  :    ID FSRAR    ,    ?


    -     ,    (  ,  ).     ( =),       .   ,     (   12 )  .
ID  FSRAR     ?  ,   .      (   1    ?),     ,   .     ?
 ,     ,     ,  -     (   ),       ,   .     ?
      12 ?    ""     " ",   ""  ( 5?),  " " -     ?

----------


## olgarus

, ,    ,  .   ""   ?

----------


## Vadelma

> , ,    ,  .   ""   ?


         .

----------


## olgarus

.          ,   ,  -      -.    -     .      .    ,       -  " "  .    .    .

----------


## nouck

*olgarus*,        -  .

----------


## olgarus

.         .

----------


## _

,          .
    .         .
     -           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          .
>     .         .
>      -           ?


   31.05.2017  http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512

----------


## _



----------


## _

-        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -        ?


..             ,             ,    ,         .,   .

----------


## _

> ..             ,             ,    ,         .,   .


  "-".  , ,      ,   ,    ....
....

----------

> "-".  , ,      ,   ,    ....
> ....


 , ! 31.05.2017      ,  ,         .   ,     ,     .           .         . , ,  : https://egais.userecho.com/topics/66...iyu-s-balansa/

----------


## CLUB

> "-".  , ,      ,   ,    ....
> ....


       > -     1   2

----------


## zloy.valdemar

,      ,  , -     ,    ,           ?    ?

----------

> ,      ,  , -     ,    ,           ?    ?


   ?

----------


## _

-      .
 ,       05 ,      6 .    ,    05.08?    ?
 ,    ...

----------

> ,    05.08?


.      .     .  05.  06.    24-00 06-.   .

----------

1 ,     ?

----------

> 1 ,     ?


        ?     :       ,  ,   ,

----------

..     ,   .

----------

> ..     ,   .


  1   ?    ?

----------

1 .        .

----------

> ..     ,   .


    -  .    ( ,  )         .

----------

.

----------

!
,                 ?
   (  .)  ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> ,                 ?
>    (  .)  ,        .


 .   19.07.16 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478 ,            ,        . 
          -171, ..     ,  .16 .2 171-,    .26   171- -  ,       , . ..    171-    (  1  2)    . ..    ,      (    )  .
 26    22.11.1995  171- ,    ,       , .
    25    22.11.1995  171               .

   14.19
....**  **  , **               ,      -
                  ,    ,   ;    -           ,    ,   .

----------

...   ?      , .   ? 
        ?

----------


## Sparks

> ...   ?      , .   ? 
>         ?


   ?  ?

----------

> ?


 ....     .          . 



> ?


 ,    ,  .

----------

> ?


  31        , 1    .  .    ""     ,         .          .    .     -    .

----------

! ,     1  2.2       01.07.2017.      .        .  ,   01.07.2017   ( )   .  2    ,        .

----------


## zloy.valdemar

!
       ?  ,  ,    
http://hidden-file.livejournal.com/8825.html

----------

> ,   01.07.2017   ( )   .


      1   2,

----------

> ?


     .    ....

----------

!
 ,     ,    ?  01.09     .      ....

----------

> ....


   ,  .    31 ,      .    ,  ,

----------


## MASOL81

?

----------

> ,  .    31 ,      .    ,  ,


     ,  .

----------

> ?



  (..  ),    .

----------

> ,  .


 ,      ,

----------


## GH2

,!   "" ,  ....    .( ,,   !)
 .   .  .   -  .. :     ?  : 1)   (  -) 2)  .
   :
  :" 1,..     ( ).
  : "2-  . 
 (    2) :"       ,          ?" : "    ,  ,..". .
 :  1.         ....        ...
 .       ? !.....  (  )., ,. ( , ..                 ,  ...     , ,    -,        ,      ...,).

----------

?  : 1)   (  -) 2)  .

----------

> 1,..     ( ).


   .     ,       ,

----------


## _

!

,  :   , ,  .   2016     .        ,   1    . ..      ,      .
 ,     ,     . 
        ?  ,   .

----------


## demidovand2002

,  ,

----------


## demidovand2002

1  , ,  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
> ,  :   , ,  .   2016     .        ,   1    . ..      ,      .
>  ,     ,     . 
>         ?  ,   .


    ,  ,          ,   ** (,   .)       "", ..        ,      (QR-)           . 
   22.11.1995 N 171-.(.  29.07.2017).  16.       



> 2.              ,   ,    3  6  ,  :
> 13) ** ,    ,     ,            ,    ,


      "",    ,     ,           
.  14.16



> 3.           ,   ,   2  14.17.1  , -
>                         ;    -                .


.  14.17. 



> 1.     ,        ,          ,         ()  , -
>                    , , , ,     ,       ,    ,   .


   ..         **         "",       "    "

----------


## demidovand2002

> ?  ,   .


    ?       
       " ",     .

----------


## _

> ,  ,          ,   ** (,   .)       "","


,  ,    :    - ,   -    - .          . 

       1. 
        1   ?        ?      ?

        .

----------


## Olasereda

> ,  ,    :    - ,   -    - .          . 
> 
>        1. 
>         1   ?        ?      ?
> 
>         .


,  .
  ,     .   -

----------


## _

> ,  .
>   ,     .   -


  ,    ? ,       - ,     1.
     ?

----------

> ,  ,    :    - ,   -    - .


  ,   ,  ?    -   .         .        .             . 
** ?       ? 

     ,    " "  -       **     . ,           ,      .

----------

> ,       -


   ,  




> ,


      ?   .

----------


## Olasereda

> ,    ? ,       - ,     1.
>      ?


   ""   1  .    ,    "-".

----------

-   !!!       !!!    -  1   2.    ,      ,        ,     -!!!  -    .

----------

> ,    ? ,       - ,     1.
>      ?


 ,    !    .  1       .     1.      .     ???

----------


## GH2

> 1       .     1.


   ,  1        ,  -    2016 ?... ...3    4 .. ...    .       .( 2.2)  ,   :     2016 ...   ...

----------


## GH2

> ,    " " -           .


     2016   (  " ) ?


         ? (        ).    ?    ,     .....

----------

> ,    .....


             (  -    )            .    .        .    ,       .   ,      -   .        -  ,    .

----------


## Olasereda

> ,    !    .  1       .     1.      .     ???


   . 
       ?..   ,  ,  1  ,   .    ,  ,     . , ,    -

----------

-    . ,  ,       ,   .           2016  .    1  ,  ..  ,     1   .

----------

,  , .
 ,  30 .
    .
      ,  ?
   ,   .
    ,      ,      ?
        ?

----------

> ?


,     . 



> ,   .


  ,    .       . ,    .      . 
   .      "" (  )      .            .   .    3     .    .

----------


## Katerina.

,          .

    . ,        .      ,    
  ,      - .   ?    ?       ,  ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          .
> 
>     . ,        .      ,    
>   ,      - .   ?    ?       ,  ,     ?


 http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%...B2%D0%BD%D0%B5
 " 5":    .  -1,  - 2.
 :  1    ,  1   ,     2  ,     .

        ?    ?,      ,           (          : "  020000xxxxxx  08.09.2017   ")             .

----------


## Katerina.

> http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%...B2%D0%BD%D0%B5
>  " 5":    .  -1,  - 2.
>  :  1    ,  1   ,     2  ,     .
> 
>         ?    ?,      ,           (          : "  020000xxxxxx  08.09.2017   ")             .


   . 
 ,    .    ,      .,    (),    . 
     ,     .      .     .
      .   ,  ,     ,  " ".    . 
    .    ?    ?   ?     -   ?     ,   ?  ?  ?   ? 

 .

----------


## _

,   .     .    :



24.08.2017
 31.07.2017       171-,    -      ,        ,          . 

 ,                . 

 ,    171-                ,             ,   ,         . 

 ,            ,              ,    ,                .


    .   .        (  ).   -   .
      ?         ?  ?        ?   .
 - .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .   .        (  ).   -   .
>       ?         ?  ?        ?   .
>  - .   .


 .:



> . ,   2 171-      .      ()   .
>         .      ,     .            .


..               (           ),                   (PDF417)  . 
        ,         ,            .
     ,         .
      22.11.1995 N 171- 
 (.2..15) ,                ,           12   ,           (,   )     ,  ,               


   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.07.2017)
 16. .7. ( )



> ()  ,     ,     .


 16..4



> ,      (),   ().
>         03.07.2016      29.07.2017  ,          : ,  , , ,


  20. ( .    29.07.2017 N 278-)



> 3.         :
> 
>           , 
>      .

----------


## deklarant_

:
  25.07.2017   http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1518 ,         :
  " "   ()  "  ".
  " "     "  ".
               (   )    , ..  ,        ,        .      ,     .
      ,    ,       ,  01.07.2108     



> ,     -  (  )             ,  
>      1;
>        ()          .​  http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1522  (28.08.2018)

----------


## _

,    .
   :          ?     -   .

----------


## _

-            .   -   .
   - ,   ,      .    1    -  .      -        "" -  -  ...   ,  ?   ?

----------


## borisgor871234

,    - ,       v2,    - v1,  ?   ?

----------


## borisgor871234

> -            .   -   .
>    - ,   ,      .    1    -  .      -        "" -  -  ...   ,  ?   ?


 ,      .   ,    ,  ,     ...

----------


## _

? 
  ,     ,     ?        - ?

----------

> ?


 .



> ,     ,     ?


 



> - ?


 .

----------

> ...


       .....        ,  -

----------


## CLUB

> .....        ,  -


    ,           ,    ,   -  ,             .

----------

> ,


  ,   -  




> 


 
, ,  ,

----------

!   !
    -?     ,    ?

----------

> !   !
>     -?     ,    ?


,

----------

> ,


   ? ,  ""   85 652.37,   10 000,    ,    ?

----------

> ? ,  ""   85 652.37,   10 000,    ,    ?


    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?      2015 .

----------

> ?      2015 .


  - .        ,     2015

----------


## lelik1506

,          ?      ,           ,           ,     "  ,     ".              ,          . 
        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          ?      ,           ,           ,     "  ,     ".              ,          . 
>         ?


       .  ..   ,      .           .         .

----------


## borisgor871234

> ?      2015 .


,    ,    ,

----------


## borisgor871234

> ,   -


  :Lol: 
  -  !)

----------

> .  ..   ,      .           .         .


            ,            .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,            .


           ?
      " "      ,    ""

----------


## CLUB

-       ,       ,   -      ,  ,  ,     ,            .         01.01.16

----------

> ?


       ,  ,   ,      ,    ,  .

----------

> ?
>       " "      ,    ""


  .          .  ,   .    ,      ,     .         .       ,  -     .    .      ,   ,    .      (     )  ,   ,  curl.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,     .         .       ,  -     .    .      ,   ,    .      (     )  ,   ,  curl.


  : "        .             ." (http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...60516&p=351609)

"        (ActWriteOffShop) " (http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...59545&p=348161) 
       ( 1)

       2      .     .

----------


## Katerina.

,   .        ,   .       , -    ,   10.2 171-.  ,   ,    /,  .    ,     .      ,  ,     ?  ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,   .        ,   .       , -    ,   10.2 171-.  ,   ,    /,  .    ,     .      ,  ,     ?  ?


  .  RSA       . ,

----------

> ( 1)
> 
>        2      .     .


 ,    ...       .      1, ..   .      1.

----------


## Katerina.

> .  RSA       . ,


   .
    ,       .  .   .   -   ? 
     ,       ,       . 
 ,                . .. ,        ,        . 
, ,         ,       . 
   .    ?           ,   .      ?       ?

 !

----------


## AndreyZh

> .
>     ,       .  .   .   -   ? 
>      ,       ,       . 
>  ,                . .. ,        ,        . 
> , ,         ,       . 
>    .    ?           ,   .      ?       ?
> 
>  !


        2  .                 , ..     !

----------

> ?


 . ,        .   ,      ,  ,     ,   3

----------


## Katerina.

> 2  .                 , ..     !


 .   ,  . 

2     .          .
 3      - ,       , .
    ,    ,     ,     ,       .
           ( ,   ,     ).

..               ,    .
      ,        . ..        .     ,     ,      . 

-      .

 111   100 
 222 -  0.
      40 .   40.
     100 .
   40       ,     .
   111  60 ,   222  60 ,    111  40.

   100,   40 ?        ,  .    -  ,  

  ,       ,     -   ?

   .       ,    .

----------


## Katerina.

> . ,        .   ,      ,  ,     ,   3


!

----------


## _

,      ,      .   -,      ?

         ""

14.08.2017
 ,   01.01.2018               , *        /,    .*

    (,  , , , )   .​

----------


## _

,       ,      .   -,      ?

         ""

14.08.2017
 ,   01.01.2018               , *        /,    .*

    (,  , , , )   .​

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,      .   -,      ?
> 
>          ""
> 
> 14.08.2017
>  ,   01.01.2018               , *        /,    .*
> 
>     (,  , , , )   .​


            .
 01.01.2018          .

----------

> ?


  ,  ,            .  01.01.18.             (   , , , ),       .      (, ,   ..)

----------

> 111  60 ,   222  60 ,    111  40.


    100    111 .    222 -40,  +100  = 60 
      FSRARGuru   ,       10         .   .    = 0,    =  ( )

----------


## Katerina.

> 100    111 .    222 -40,  +100  = 60 
>       FSRARGuru   ,       10         .   .    = 0,    =  ( )


  .

     .
   ,    .
 ,    ,    100            ,     . 
  .    ,     ,      ,     .
..     ,      . 

  ,       ,     ,     .  ,       .

  ,      ?

   !

----------


## _

> ,  ,            .  01.01.18.             (   , , , ),       .      (, ,   ..)


         ?  ?  ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,    .


  1 (,      )         ,        




> ,    ,    100            ,     .   .    ,     ,      ,     . ..     ,      .


   2   .           2  .      "  ", .. ""    .

----------

> ?  ?  ?


   ,   - , ?  ,   ?

----------


## Katerina.

> 1 (,      )         ,        
> 
> 
>    2   .           2  .      "  ", .. ""    .


 .

   ,  ,    2   ,   ?

     2 -    ?
  ,     ?         ?      1? (   ,      ,   ,  ,   .) ,   ,         ? 

   !

----------


## Katerina.

> 2   .           2  .      "  ", .. ""    .


      - 
  2  ,    1.    ,   2,     . 
  .  ,    ,         1. 
 ,    2,     ,       .  .. ,          2. 
 ,    2   3,   10,    7.
?

 !

----------


## AndreyZh

> - 
>   2  ,    1.    ,   2,     . 
>   .  ,    ,         1. 
>  ,    2,     ,       .  .. ,          2. 
>  ,    2   3,   10,    7.
> ?
> 
>  !


  ...     ,

----------


## Katerina.

> ...     ,


   .

   ,       ,       ,    01.09,  ,  ,  ,      .        4 ?

        ,   .         . 
        : ,      ,       . ?
     ,    .     ,         4   ,        ,  -     -  ,       .

----------


## __

" "  .         .

----------


## CLUB

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54874171
 ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> " "  .         .


http://vetrf.ru/vetrf-forum/forums/show/6.page
http://help.vetrf.ru/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%...B5%D0%BC%D0%B0

----------


## zloy.valdemar

,
     1, "  :400"     ,    ?

----------


## MASOL81

5 ?
      " ,                 .   ."

   (  ..)

----------


## deklarant_

> 5 ?
>       " ,                 .   ."
> 
>    (  ..)


     ,    -     .
  ,   ,        ,      
 ,        https://profibeer.ru/law/29374/

----------


## demidovand2002

> ,


 ,    ,

----------


## __

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54874171
>  ,     .


      ,        .        . ,          ?      ,    . Ѹ !

----------


## MASOL81

,     ,           ,     ?
         100        .  ?

----------


## CLUB

,              ,       ,        .       ,   .

----------

> ,     ,           ,     ?
>          100        .  ?


   ,     ,

----------

,     
       1 ,         ,   ,        ,        ?          ,                  ,       ?

----------

> ,        ?


  01.07.18. ,   , ..     (    )     3  ,       .



> 


,    ""



> ,


 ,  .



> 


 -,    -  ,

----------

01  ,      1    ?     ?

----------

> 01  ,      1    ?     ?


    . 01.07.18 -  ,         .
  ,   ""  01.01.18.

----------

?)))    1        ,     1 ,        1 ?

----------

> 1        ,     1 ,        1 ?

----------


## varip

-  ,        ?   ,    .        .     ?
         (        )
-      ,    ...

----------

> -  ,        ?   ,    .        .     ?
>          (        )
> -      ,    ...


  ,      ,     ""

----------

> ,      ,     ""


 ,  -

----------


## demidovand2002

,   ""    ,     ,

----------

> 


      .

----------

, ! ,      .   -   .     ,      2 .  .    100000.       ,   -  ?

----------

> , ! ,      .   -   .     ,      2 .  .    100000.       ,   -  ?


  ?  ""   ,

----------


## borisgor871234

, !
 ,   2019       ,     !
https://hidden-file.livejournal.com/13728.html
     ?

----------

> , !
>  ,   2019       ,     !
> https://hidden-file.livejournal.com/13728.html
>      ?


 !       ))))

----------


## AndreyZh

> !       ))))


     : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=295073&postcount=154

----------


## zloy.valdemar

!
  ,   ,  .,   ,      ?

----------

> !
>   ,   ,  .,   ,      ?


   ?  ,   ,

----------


## zloy.valdemar

,       ,    ,  .

----------


## _

-  ,      ,   .   ,  ,   2017 ,        .
,    ,   2017  ?    ?  2018     ?
        ,     ???

----------

> ,       ,    ,  .


  ,    FB

----------

> ,     ???


.      3 (    )  .            ""     .
   :   ,   ,       3 ,        ,     ** .  ,  -      3 ,     ,

----------


## CLUB

.        ?

----------

,  
  .       01,01,2018 .   .
      -  ,      .
    (),    .      ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  
>   .       01,01,2018 .   .
>       -  ,      .
>     (),    .      ?  ?


       .         ,        (    ). ,        01.01.18.        ,..        .

----------


## alex1sol

,       ?
12        18 ?

----------

> ,       ?


          ,     .      ,      .




> 12        18 ?


.

----------


## CLUB

.    ,       2017 ,      .         ,       " "?   .

----------


## 2012

!          .  12      -      ,  .   .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,       2017 ,      .         ,       " "?   .


      .    ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> !          .  12      -      ,  .   .  ?


      .                 -  .

----------


## 2012

.   ,  ,  ,  ,     ?

----------


## 2012

)))

----------

! 
, !
.    .
 2017       "".       .
 ,       . 
   .        .
 ,     ,  ?
    ?
 ?
   . .. ..  :Scare3: 
   !

----------


## Alsu_

2018,      ,     ,    ,    ,

----------


## AndreyZh

...            ...



> 1.  ,     ,  ?
> 2.     ?
> 3.  ?


1.    "",           ...        .    -   ,   " "   
2.   ,   -    ;
3. 

     .   ,    ,   ""...

----------


## Alsu_

> ...            ...
> 
> 1.    "",           ...        .    -   ,   " "   
> 2.   ,   -    ;
> 3. 
> 
>      .   ,    ,   ""...


    ,     ,        
       ,        !

----------

!

  , ,   (      )     01.07.2018?

----------


## Vadelma

> !
> 
>   , ,   (      )     01.07.2018?


 31.03.17  ,  ..    ,    .

----------

.     .

----------


## __

> 31.03.17  ,  ..    ,    .


.

----------


## deklarant_

> 31.03.17  ,  ..    ,    .


      N 171-   22.11.1995 (. 29.07.2017)  31.07.2017,       -171                    54-.,         01.07.2018
                 -          - ."
     N 171-  (. 29.07.2017)   24.08.2017   (http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1521/), 
 31.07.2017       171-,    -      ,        ,          . 
 ,               һ
  ,        54-      01.07.2018 ,    -171        QR- (-),          .
   ,    ,       01.07.2018

   21.08.2017 -4-20/16409@
...  ,   ,   ,    , *      (     ,    )     01.07.2018*       ,    .

----------

!  :Redface:

----------


## Lavandanna

:25     ,        ,    24    26,    ,         ,   28       3    .        ""            24 .      ?    -   .                ?     1 ?

----------

,    .   (  ),          .    .          ,           ()   .     11000.        .   ,       01.07.2018,       ?         ,    (  ,      ?).       ?

----------


## __

?

----------


## moryaha

13 .,,        .      .   7-8 , 2700-3000,   .   ,   ,    ,  5 ,       ,..      .

----------

!

----------


## demidovand2002

, !

          ,  2012  .      ,   31.12.18  .
https://tc26.ru/upload/medialibrary/...25ed7ffc79.pdf

----------


## dfarhov

> , !
> 
>           ,  2012  .      ,   31.12.18  .


      -           ?

----------

> -           ?


   ,     . ,  -  ,    ,    ,  01.01.2019    .    .     .

----------

> .


    -....    ... 
,

----------


## natali_01

, ,        (        ,  ,       )??

----------


## demidovand2002

> ,     . ,  -  ,    ,    ,  01.01.2019    .    .     .


   .   ,           ,      .      ,     ,    ,  -2.0,     .

----------


## demidovand2002

> ,     . ,  -  ,    ,    ,  01.01.2019    .    .     .


   .   ,           ,      .      ,     ,    ,  -2.0,     .

----------

> , ,        (        ,  ,       )??


 ....          1    2,   10   .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,        (        ,  ,       )??


 27.12.2017  03.01.2108    ,    ,   01.01.2018                    (  ),     .2      -,   03.01.2018   ,      .         01.01.2108,       .
  2016-2017    .

----------


## dfarhov

> .   ,           ,      .      ,     ,    ,  -2.0,     .


    ,    ,  ,      ,         
https://hidden-file.livejournal.com/19022.html
    ,        ?)) ::nyear::

----------


## filippdobrovin

> ,        ?))


  ,  ,  ,    ,     .    ,

----------


## filippdobrovin

,   v3  15.03?      ?

----------


## borisgor871234

> ,   v3  15.03?      ?


   v2  ,      ,  -   , ,

----------

! -        ?     ,     :   ( Honeywell 1450g),   -  800I,      ,   .       -,       ,   -   - ,   .        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! -        ?     ,     :   ( Honeywell 1450g),   -  800I,      ,   .       -,       ,   -   - ,   .        ?


    usb,    ?

----------


## borisgor871234

v3,   ,    
https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...eniyakh_zakon/

----------


## borisgor871234

?

----------


## .

,   ,         ,  ???

----------

> ,   ,         ,  ???


  ,          ,   : http://www.fsrar.ru/licens/reestr

----------


## dfarhov

> ! -        ?     ,     :   ( Honeywell 1450g),   -  800I,      ,   .       -,       ,   -   - ,   .        ?


,

----------


## dfarhov

> ?


   ,           -    2012   ,       SE,       ,

----------


## demidovand2002

, ,       ,  ,    ,   ,     ?

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## demidovand2002

> ?


 
,

----------


## Siberian

.  ,   ,  .

----------

> .  ,   ,  .


    ,  1 .    ?

----------


## Siberian

> ,  1 .    ?


   litebiz info -

----------


## Siberian

. ,    .  ,  -  !!!

----------

> litebiz info -


   ...     1000  ..     ?

----------


## Siberian

> ...     1000  ..     ?


   1000  ,   ,   ?     ,   -    ,    ,  .     !

----------


## __

?

----------


## MASOL81

,      .        .       01 01 2018,     ?       ?
        ?

----------


## Siberian

> ?


,   " "      ?       ,  ,      -         100%.

----------

> ,   " "      ?       ,  ,      -         100%.


  ,       . 



> 1000  ,   ,   ?


  -  ,    .       , ,  



> **


 -     .

----------

> 01 01 2018


 ? ?  ?

----------


## Siberian

> ,       . 
> 
>   -  ,    .       , ,  
>  -     .


 ,   ?    ,     . , ,   ))        -     - , ,     .       ,    -          .

----------

> ,   ?    ,     . , ,   ))        -     - , ,     .       ,    -          .


 ,              .

----------


## MASOL81

11             ,

----------

> 


      ,      ( ).

----------

> ?


     .  , , ,   ,         (  ,    ),  ,             ,     ,     -,    +.
  ,         ( ).

----------


## MASOL81

-1  -5,        ,        .

----------

> -1  -5,        ,        .


  ,    ?    ,   -   100 .

----------

!     iiko ()       .     .    .   -     " ".      ?

----------

!              .   ,    .        ?

----------


## demidovand2002

,  ,     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,     ,


   ?                        ,     , ..        1 .2018   278  29.07.2017
          ,   ,      ,  ..        .          ,  ,           .11, ..      .

----------


## nasta464

.  ?

----------


## Alsu_

> ?                        ,     , ..        1 .2018   278  29.07.2017
>           ,   ,      ,  ..        .          ,  ,           .11, ..      .


  (   ,              !

----------


## CLUB

" ",           10 ,        .
:
"       2  . 
       1  2   01.07.2018 00:00       .
        .        ,       .    .
           ,     03.07.2018     -  01.07.2018 00:00
    .
        . 100     . ."
         ,  11 .  -  .

----------


## filippdobrovin

,  ,      ,   ,     : https://merkata.ru/novosti/novost-me...tm_medium=news

----------


## filippdobrovin

> " ",           10 ,        .
> :
> "       2  . 
>        1  2   01.07.2018 00:00       .
>         .        ,       .    .
>            ,     03.07.2018     -  01.07.2018 00:00
>     .
>         . 100     . ."
>          ,  11 .  -  .


  ,     ""       ,

----------

!      rsa.... ,

----------


## MASOL81

> ?                        ,     , ..        1 .2018   278  29.07.2017
>           ,   ,      ,  ..        .          ,  ,           .11, ..      .


    ,

----------


## 68

. , ,   .     ,       .    ,     .            -.        06.12.17 03-14-17/81153       -  ,    .       ?

----------


## filippdobrovin

> !      rsa.... ,


 ,   ?  IE    .

----------


## filippdobrovin

,        2   1    2              .   2  1 8.3  2.2???

----------

> . , ,   .     ,       .    ,     .            -.        06.12.17 03-14-17/81153       -  ,    .       ?


           .   -         -. 
 ,    ,      , ..

----------

> ,        2   1    2              .   2  1 8.3  2.2???


      FB-000001234567890

----------

> ,        2   1    2              .   2  1 8.3  2.2???



  ?      ,        .

----------

> ?      ,        .


   1   ?

----------

> 1   ?


)))      ,       .

----------

> )))      ,       .


    ,          ,    2   1,  2  ,     . 
      2    .

----------

:
      14.05.2018 (http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1547)      .         ,     ,            .
   , ,    ,               .
             ,     .

----------


## filippdobrovin

,  ,       ,  -

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,       ,  -


             (  28.12.2017 N 433- .5 .1  2).

----------

.     ,          .!

----------


## CLUB

,      31 ,   .      ?        1-. ,      2- .

----------


## filippdobrovin

: 
1.           .
2.      ,    ,           .
3.      , 26-   SSCC - 18 
4.             2-  3- . 2-    , 3 -    .
5.  ,   ,      .      .
6.       ,    ,      1 ,         .
7.          ,   -   ,  .       .        .     .

----------


## filippdobrovin

> .     ,          .!


,   ,    ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> -     " ".      ?


  1  2018   v3

----------

> ,   ,    ?


          01.06.

----------


## demidovand2002

,   ,     ? -       ,           ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,     ? -       ,           ,


    :
 1  2019           ,     34.10-2012 
     :
1.      ,  ,          ;
2.      .          .
 ,       31  2018 . 
 ,            CSP 4.0,     .  CSP  4.0     Windows XP  Windows 2000.

----------

> :


 .    .     .  ?   ,  ,   (, )   . 1     ,   .  ,  . ,  .    ,       , , ,    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .    .     .  ?   ,  ,   (, )   . 1     ,   .  ,  . ,  .    ,       , , ,    ...


     149/7/1/3-58  31.01.2014           ,    34.10-2001     31  2018   .           *  34.10-2012   34.10-2012*.
   :

"  2.0" ()   2012,     01.01.2019
https://www.rutoken.ru/products/all/rutoken-ecp/

"JaCarta-2 "   USB-, -         34.10-2012    34.11-2012
https://www.aladdin-rd.ru/catalog/jacarta-2_gost/index

----------


## demidovand2002

> :
> .


  ,   -   ,  ,        
     ,      ,     1    
      ,     ,    ,         ,    .
  ,       ,    .

----------


## dfarhov

https://profibeer.ru/law/33303/           ,  ?

----------


## dfarhov

, -    ?

----------

,    .

----------


## .

,    ,     .         .        .       ?

----------


## alex1sol

,    .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,    ,     .         .        .       ?


     ( 100   )

----------


## demidovand2002

,     2012,   ,    16 , .

----------


## demidovand2002

,     ,       .

----------


## .

,    .   -  .      fsrar_id        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .   -  .      fsrar_id        ?


       ,        . http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...lnoj_produkcii
           ,     .        ,       ,    - .    : WBInvoiceFromMe.
      1.        2,        1.
       .10.2 -171,       (          ,       2  5   ,      31.12.2005 864.).  01.07.2018    .10.2:     ,              .  ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## nadin2018

!   . .    .    .      .        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !   . .    .    .      .        ?


http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512

----------


## nadin2018

,   , ,    ,      .      .          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   , ,    ,      .      .          ?


           (               )  .8    171-,          : "               ( )               ." (   15.06.16  84).    .

    8,  171-,            .



> -  ,        ,  ,    , , , , ** ,      , , ,        , **

----------


## .

> ,        . http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...lnoj_produkcii
>            ,     .        ,       ,    - .    : WBInvoiceFromMe.
>       1.        2,        1.
>        .10.2 -171,       (          ,       2  5   ,      31.12.2005 864.).  01.07.2018    .10.2:     ,              .  ,    ,    ,      .


       ,    WBInvoiceFromMe. 
    <A><error>org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; cvc-complex-type.2.4.b: The content of element 'oref:UL' is not complete. One of '{"http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/ClientRef_v2":KPP}' is expected.</error><ver>2</ver></A>

 ,     ,

----------


## .

> ,        . http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...lnoj_produkcii
>            ,     .        ,       ,    - .    : WBInvoiceFromMe.
>       1.        2,        1.
>        .10.2 -171,       (          ,       2  5   ,      31.12.2005 864.).  01.07.2018    .10.2:     ,              .  ,    ,    ,      .


       ,    WBInvoiceFromMe. 
    <A><error>org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; cvc-complex-type.2.4.b: The content of element 'oref:UL' is not complete. One of '{"http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/ClientRef_v2":KPP}' is expected.</error><ver>2</ver></A>

 ,     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    WBInvoiceFromMe. 
>     <A><error>org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; cvc-complex-type.2.4.b: The content of element 'oref:UL' is not complete. One of '{"http://fsrar.ru/WEGAIS/ClientRef_v2"*:KPP*}' is expected.</error><ver>2</ver></A>
> 
>  ,     ,

----------


## .

> ,    .   -  .      fsrar_id        ?


!
         .

----------


## .

-

----------


## 55

.     4  18 (      )       3-  18.:    . ,      ?       4-      ,

----------


## moryaha

> .     4  18 (      )       3-  18.:    . ,      ?       4-      ,


   ?   , ,     ,

----------


## m.i.golovina

3  (  :  ,    )      4     .    ,    (    )   (     ,    ).

----------

.   .
      ,       ,  ?    ?   ,

----------


## moryaha

> .   .
>       ,       ,  ?    ?   ,


        3    .
           3      .
           7      .
https://vk.com/doc-87349150_437427163?dl=3dd7fbcd1f13..

    !!
   31.03.2016  77  ,           .        .

----------

> (               )  .8    171-,          : "               ( )               ." (   15.06.16  84).    .
> 
>     8,  171-,            .



!   .        .( ,)
  ,     -         ""       ?
    ?
        ""?

----------


## deklarant_

> !   .        .( ,)
>   ,     -         ""       ?
>     ?
>         ""?


,             .
    ,  -    .
   , ..  .
       ,     -   .
 14.19.          ,    
*.   *            ,      -      **   ,    ,   ; *   -      *     ,    ,   .
    .

----------


## borisgor871234

,   ,          ,      .

----------

:  ( )
   ,
     .
     ? (  )

----------


## MASOL81

0,5  0,05 ,

----------


## borisgor871234

, ,     .

----------


## olgarus

. 
          "" 27.06.19-       . -      .   - .          .  ,     ,  . 
      ?  , ,   ,    .

----------


## Gray_bird

> "" 27.06.19


   ?  ,         . ..    26 ,      !

----------


## olgarus

> ?


     .



> ,         . ..    26 ,      !


        27.07.19.

 V.I.            .
               ( )               .

   -    ""     -    .

  - ,      ""           .       ,    3    .-    .

  :
               ,           .      1  2019 .

 ,      ,    , ,           .

,                   ,              .

 AB Inbev Efes     :          .        ,     .       ,      ,       .

     ,      .  -.

 ,          .       , . .  23-00.

----------


## olgarus

. , .        1    .       -      .    ,      .      ,  -  . :Frown:

----------


## varip

.      6 ,   1  2020          (1 )     .     ( 2- )      1 . 
     ,  -   .
 2    ,   ,    .
 ?      -  ?    ?       1 ?

----------


## varip

,  .
  "     ,             2 (),         1,     3.  ,    ,        01.11.2020,  . "
       2    ,

----------

> ,  .
>   "     ,             2 (),         1,     3.  ,    ,        01.11.2020,  . "
>        2    ,


      ,     .      .

----------

,           .      ,        .

----------

""

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

. , ,          ?

----------

> . , ,          ?


 !
,  xsd  ,   .     -   ,      .

----------

